# Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick - Fall 2014



## nikkideevah (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014


  I just went to Temptalia and I see atleast 5 or more that will make a new home with me!


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 14, 2014)

they are online now - http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss-lipstick-P387435?skuId=1621762


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> they are online now - http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss-lipstick-P387435?skuId=1621762


  Thanks!!!! I'm going to take a look now!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow they're so pretty


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2014)

I just called two of my local Sephoras because according to the website they should have them in stock. One store didn't even know what I was talking about and the other has them but in the back not on display. I'm going to the second store to check them out if I can.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah I just texted a friend on mine to see when they will be on the sales floor..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> yeah I just texted a friend on mine to see when they will be on the sales floor..


  There is so much. I can't wait to see swatches.


*Lullabye* Matte magenta violet 	
*L.U.V.* Matte rich violet 	
*Wonderchilde* Iridescent neon lilac 	
*Coven* Matte lavender 	
*Wolvesmouth* Metallic berry 	
*Prayer* Matte deep mauve 	
*Bauhau5* Matte deep raspberry 	
*Vampira* Matte deep reddish burgundy 	
*Homegirl* Matte black cherry 	
*Motorhead* Matte black red 	
*Poe* Shimmer navy 	
*Slayer* Matte pitch black


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 14, 2014)

I have LUV in the everlasting liquid formula.. I love it lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I have LUV in the everlasting liquid formula.. I love it lol


  It's because of the everlasting lipsticks that I'm excited about this. I have LUV too and each time I wear it I get compliments.


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> they are online now - http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss-lipstick-P387435?skuId=1621762


 







   OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  So many stunning colors


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014


 Oh my goodness. I want those last five lippies. I have never tried Kat Von D. Are her lippies good? Thanks for posting.


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 14, 2014)

MACina said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need Slayer and Motorhead in my life right now!!


----------



## LdMD (Jul 14, 2014)

They're finally out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the infos @nikkideevah!! I can't wait to buy some!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 14, 2014)

These are so gorgeous I want!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

I want these so bad


----------



## sagehen (Jul 14, 2014)

I need to save up...I see myself getting many of these.


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> I need Slayer and Motorhead in my life right now!!


 
  Yessssssssssss.....I want so many


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

And the packaging is truly stunning too


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly speaking at least 10 of them, but we don't have the brand here, I'll check that out though because those lippies are to die for, and the names ! Gorgeous in everyway.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014


Wow, those purples are to die for.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 14, 2014)

I have ten on my list right now... *cries*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 14, 2014)

Damnit I want all of them. This is a problem.

  I'm not nuts about the packaging but I can deal with meh packaging for beautiful colors.


----------



## jenise (Jul 14, 2014)

I actually think the packaging is super cute! so excited for that greyed-out lavender!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Damnit I want all of them. This is a problem.
> 
> I'm not nuts about the packaging but I can deal with meh packaging for beautiful colors.


I agree ( the packaging is a bit too hard rock for me ), but those colours are stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I will try and get some in Europe.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 14, 2014)

Just found some swatches! 



From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


----------



## pinkpaint (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad these are perm. The colors look great, but I don't need them (did I just say that? lol). Just gonna throw in that matte black, when I buy my gram's bday lipsticks next month.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry if my post is a mess, I'm on mobile!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just found some swatches!
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


  Omg Poe. Gorgeous.   Is it just me or does Agatha look like Strip Poker?  Coven is what I wanted Dodgy Girl to be. Yes plz.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing , those lipsticks are gorgeous !


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 14, 2014)

Coven credit to IG user: danielleterra1


----------



## jenise (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just found some swatches!  Thanks for posting!!
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just found some swatches!
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


I see too many I want lol thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/qcCF0OEUt8/  She is wearing coven!


----------



## LeighLeigh (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I see too many I want lol thank you


  I feel the same way! I'm just speechless right now. lol.


----------



## jenise (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/qcCF0OEUt8/  She is wearing coven!


 Yaaaaas


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

And more swatches  http://instagram.com/p/qSRJvCy8gB/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Credit to all the users!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


  Poe and Coven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm kind of bummed I wanted Motorhead to be darker


----------



## katred (Jul 14, 2014)

Poe is so beautiful!!! Hope these aren't drying, because there are several that I'd like to try.


----------



## stirfryedshana (Jul 14, 2014)

L’Ecole de Femmes is GORG....just wish I could pronounce it lol. Love this packaging though!


----------



## MooseMoose (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh god just kill me now. That lavender!


----------



## MooseMoose (Jul 14, 2014)

Coven and Poe...:eyelove:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is wearing coven!









 Coven shall be MINE!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 14, 2014)

I really thought that Coven would be a dark color I love that it turned out to be this gorgeous lavender!


----------



## MooseMoose (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn $21, tho. I was going to order but I will wait for reviews!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is wearing coven!


  Gorgeous


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Damn $21, tho. I was going to order but I will wait for reviews!


  Yea I know !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> I really thought that Coven would be a dark color I love that it turned out to be this gorgeous lavender!


  Yes a nice dark Vampy color


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh man. I'm speechless. I don't even know what to say so I'm gonna yell out the ones I want lol POE, SLAYER, HOMEGIRL, MOTÖRHEAD, LULLABYE come to mama :thud:  Love the names as well! I'm a Edgar Allan Poe & Slayer fan   I'm only hesitant because I don't know if the darker colors are going to be patchy or gritty


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe and Coven   I'm kind of bummed I wanted Motorhead to be darker :crybaby:


  I know what you mean! I envisioned something different when I read “matte black red”


----------



## chelly violet (Jul 14, 2014)

wow! after falling in love with the everlasting liquid lipstick and now looking a these colors I feel like I need 6 of these!!!!! love the range of colors, wonder if they will be out in time for the rouge event and possible discount....... must not buy immediately ... (but probably will)


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 14, 2014)

OH. GOD.
  21 dollars though? A girl can dream...


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

& slayer has sold out  I would've had it if I wasn't waiting to get paid on Wednesday.


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


  Thanks for sharing! 

  Coven, Poe, L'Ecole des Femmes, and Sexer shall be mine!   Are Kat Von D lipsticks drying or good?  I've never tried one before.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just found some swatches!
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


 :drools: I love coven, and Poe


----------



## Ana A (Jul 14, 2014)

Poe and Motorhead will be mine!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 14, 2014)

I love KVD liquid lipsticks, so I am definitely drawn to these...LUV, Coven, Wonderchilde, Poe, Wolvesmouth, Countess, Lovecraft....so many gorgeous colors. I really like the packaging personally, hehe.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 14, 2014)

Tempted to get Lovecraft and Cathedral.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Motorhead is dark and lovely....biggest problem it is so patchy!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Motorhead is dark and lovely....biggest problem it is so patchy!


  Oh no  my worst nightmare come true. Thanks for the heads up Dolly   I think I'm gonna stay away from these since that makes two people who found various shades in these studded kiss lipsticks patchy. The other one being some chick on reddit (the owner of the arm swatch pic). She had said coven was patchy & came off extremely fast. I forgot what she said about a few other ones too.  I'm really sad though. I wonder how Poe's formula is as that is the one I would get if I had to choose just one.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow these look nice


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> I know what you mean! I envisioned something different when I read “matte black red”


 Yup!! Me too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> & slayer has sold out  I would've had it if I wasn't waiting to get paid on Wednesday.


 Damn!! That was fast


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Oh no  my worst nightmare come true. Thanks for the heads up Dolly   I think I'm gonna stay away from these since that makes two people who found various shades in these studded kiss lipsticks patchy. The other one being some chick on reddit (the owner of the arm swatch pic). She had said coven was patchy & came off extremely fast. I forgot what she said about a few other ones too.  I'm really sad though. I wonder how Poe's formula is as that is the one I would get if I had to choose just one.


My sister swatched a few and she said they are quite patchy too. Such a shame, she said they are stunning in the tubes too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister swatched a few and she said they are quite patchy too. Such a shame, she said they are stunning in the tubes too.


 I hate when they look awesome in the tube and apply patchy .. Such a bummer!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I hate when they look awesome in the tube and apply patchy .. Such a bummer!!


Posted motorhead over in the nobuy thread lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 14, 2014)

Poe looks amazing. I see the site describes the lippies as having a creme brûlée smell. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Coven, Wildchilde, lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, Gothica, Hellbent, Underage red, agatha, Lovecraft




  Bauhau5, Cathedral, Motorhead, Wolvesmouth, Lolita, archangel, Adora, Backstage Bambi, Countess, A Go Go.

  As you can see they were out of some of the new ones, and she couldn't swatch them as people stole the testers.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven, Wildchilde, lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, [COLOR=666666]Gothica, Hellbent, Underage red, agatha, Lovecraft[/COLOR]
> 
> Bauhau5, Cathedral, Motorhead, Wolvesmouth, Lolita, archangel, Adora, Backstage Bambi, Countess, A Go Go.  As you can see they were out of some of the new ones, and she couldn't swatch them as people stole the testers.


  Yay thank your sister for me ^.^ Damn, some of them look nice n buttery and the out of the ordinary colors look sort of cruddy. Omg stolen?? :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Yay thank your sister for me ^.^ Damn, some of them look nice n buttery and the out of the ordinary colors look sort of cruddy. Omg stolen?? :lmao:


She said your welcome. Yup stolen lol Fyi the smell is effing yummy as fuck!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She said your welcome. Yup stolen lol Fyi the smell is effing yummy as fuck!


  Omg! lol I remember seeing on here that you lived in California...where do you live, Compton? Watts? Haha jk :lol:  Hmm, I may still get Poe for the name & smell alone and just pray it works lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She said your welcome. Yup stolen lol Fyi the smell is effing yummy as fuck!


 Damn you!! You had to say that :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Omg! lol I remember seeing on here that you lived in California...where do you live, Compton? Watts? Haha jk :lol:  Hmm, I may still get Poe for the name & smell alone and just pray it works lol


That's where I went to school for many many years lol smack in the middle of watts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Damn you!! You had to say that :haha:


I am loving the scent. They smell better than MAC :thud:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven, Wildchilde, lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, [COLOR=666666]Gothica, Hellbent, Underage red, agatha, Lovecraft[/COLOR]
> 
> Bauhau5, Cathedral, Motorhead, Wolvesmouth, Lolita, archangel, Adora, Backstage Bambi, Countess, A Go Go.  As you can see they were out of some of the new ones, and she couldn't swatch them as people stole the testers.


 Coven :eyelove: . I think I'm liking Motorhead again too lol


----------



## lilinah (Jul 14, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> L’Ecole de Femmes is GORG....just wish I could pronounce it lol. Love this packaging though!


  Kinda like Lay coal day femm


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven, Wildchilde, lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, Gothica, Hellbent, Underage red, agatha, Lovecraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ahh thanks girl!! I want Coven, Wildchilde, Lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, Lolita, Backstage Bambi, Countess and A Go GO!!!!!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 14, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Lay coal day femm


  how do u pronounce Cle De Peau??? i have such a hard time wit certain names. Le Metier De Beaute or however its spelled? I know the beaute is like bootay?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> ahh thanks girl!! I want Coven, Wildchilde, Lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, Lolita, Backstage Bambi, Countess and A Go GO!!!!!


No problem :wink:


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft


  Thank you for sharing!!!!!






  drooooooooooling!!!!!!!!!!!

  Coven and Poe are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  And I loveeeeeeee Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Lovecraft, Agatha and Motörhead too


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Coven credit to IG user: danielleterra1


  The packaging


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is wearing coven!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven, Wildchilde, lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, Gothica, Hellbent, Underage red, agatha, Lovecraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you soooooooooo much, Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I really can' t stop drooling


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

MACina said:


> Thank you soooooooooo much, Dolly :bouquet:     I really can' t stop drooling    :thud:


They all look beautiful


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They all look beautiful


 
  Indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Plus the awesome packaging and the finishes....matte or metal


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They all look beautiful


 I'm still waiting for the pic of you wearing Motorhead


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm still waiting for the pic of you wearing Motorhead


Not going to happen lol it is so late...and I am wearing nothing but the lippie lol I am wearing clothes lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> how do u pronounce Cle De Peau??? i have such a hard time wit certain names. Le Metier De Beaute or however its spelled? I know the beaute is like bootay?


  Cle de peau = clay de poe  Le métier de beaute = le met- yay de bow-tay (bow like rainbow)/boo- tay  HTH!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 15, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> HTH!


  ahhh thanku!! i thought booty cuz i read a article somewhere online saying that was how it was pronounced i thought it was funny sounding haha. i have to see them written out how they sound or im like ummmm wha??


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 15, 2014)

Saw these online yesterday so I had to buy 2 at least haha (since I'm not sure when I'll be able to go to my sephora) Wolvesmouth and Wonderchilde (not wildchilde) is on its little way to me


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> From left to right: Agatha, Coven, Wolvesmouth, Lullaby, Motörhead, Poe, Gothica, L'Ecole de Femmes, Archangel, Countess, L'Ecole des Femmes (repeat), Cathedral, Lovecraft












Thank you. I need Coven for sure. Motorhead, Poe and maybe Wolvesmouth. I need to check them all out in person at Sephora at some point in time.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

I need aleast three of these the packaging is killer I need now my local sephora sucks I may have to order online


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 15, 2014)

MACina said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > She is wearing coven!


 





Damn. I need this!!!!!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 15, 2014)

I seriously have no self-control.



 I just placed an order for three of these lippies: Coven, Motterhead and Wildchilde. If I like the feel and color pay off,
I may go to the store and pick up a few more.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven, Wildchilde, lullabye, L'ecole des Femmes, Gothica, Hellbent, Underage red, agatha, Lovecraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Dolly's sister!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Hmmmm.......I don't know. I'm not nearly as excited about these after seeing swatches as I was before.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 15, 2014)

WOW. Coven and Wonderchilde definitely have my attention.


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

I hate you [@]Dolly Snow[/@] :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> I hate you @Dolly Snow







  Nice haul!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> I hate you @Dolly Snow


  Lucky!! You better post some swatches and pics


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lucky!! You better post some swatches and pics


as soon as I can! Promise! But I'm headed to work for the next ten hours. ....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

I FOUND THEM AT MY NEAREST JCPENNY SEPHORA!!!!!!


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I FOUND THEM AT MY NEAREST JCPENNY SEPHORA!!!!!!


that's where I just got mine lol! We had a floor party!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> that's where I just got mine lol! We had a floor party!


  I'm getting ready to head out there right now!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm getting ready to head out there right now!!!!


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I FOUND THEM AT MY NEAREST JCPENNY SEPHORA!!!!!!


  sigh... I guess I will be headed to the manhattan mall after work


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> sigh... I guess I will be headed to the manhattan mall after work


  I'm surprised the 5th ave location doesn't have it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

I still need to see a swatch of Vampira


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Heading out now.... I'll try and swatch what I can.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Heading out now.... I'll try and swatch what I can.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm surprised the 5th ave location doesn't have it.


  Columbus Circle didnt have them yesterday either.. and they have an all new staff so no one will go in the back for me smh..


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> I hate you @Dolly Snow


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> as soon as I can! Promise! But I'm headed to work for the next ten hours. ....


  I'm dying to see Poe and Coven on you


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 15, 2014)

My store only had a small shipment in of like 4 of them  here's a swatch of Backstage Bambi! It wasn't patchy one bit


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> My store only had a small shipment in of like 4 of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> I hate you [@]Dolly Snow[/@] :lmao:


You love me lol


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 15, 2014)

My Sephora at Union Square didn't have any of them. The girl wasn't even sure what I was talking about and said
they may or may not get them in by the end of the week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

I forgot to mention the worse part of the story was my Sephora has been selling these for a week now! Wtf!  I didn't even know


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> My store only had a small shipment in of like 4 of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

The top pic is the old formula of Homegirl. Next to it is an accidental swatch of Stila Stay All Day Lipgloss in Fuschia  The bottom are the for lipsticks that my local JCP Sephora had. l-r Lovecraft, Lullabye, Archangel and L'ecole Des Femmes   Lullabye was gritty. I'm going to guess that all the sparkly lippies will be this way. I went to my local Sephora as well and they said that they will be on the shelves by Thursday.


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


 





  the dark one in the top pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Which one is it?


  And I love the 2 on the left hand side in the bottom pic


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


 Thank you, Dilligaf! How did they feel when swatching? This will be my first time ever buying anything Kat Von D has.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I still need to see a swatch of Vampira


  You should be able to search for swatches of Vampira because it was a color that was in one of her limited edition small lipsticks set and she's pretty good with not changing colors. Here is a photo of her wearing it I think. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/379850549792811000/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Thank you, Dilligaf! How did they feel when swatching? This will be my first time ever buying anything Kat Von D has.


  I added colors and descriptions to the original post.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 15, 2014)

*I NEED POE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

  Damn y'all! enablers! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I just called around looking for these things, two regular Sephora's played dumb, one SiJCP said it comes out Thursday and I can come then, and the other SiJCP said they don't come out till next week but if I come today if I want, to buy them!


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The top pic is the old formula of Homegirl. Next to it is an accidental swatch of Stila Stay All Day Lipgloss in Fuschia  The bottom are the for lipsticks that my local JCP Sephora had. l-r Lovecraft, Lullabye, Archangel and L'ecole Des Femmes   Lullabye was gritty. I'm going to guess that all the sparkly lippies will be this way. I went to my local Sephora as well and they said that they will be on the shelves by Thursday.


mine didn't have lovecraft yet. ... so sad because I need a dupe for feed the senses!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I added colors and descriptions to the original post.


 
  Thank you very much, DILLIGAF!

  Lovecraft, Lullabye and Homegirl are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess that this Homegirl is similar to the Studded Kiss version.


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> *I NEED POE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  YAY!!!!!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just ordered Prayer and Vampira! Do you think lovecraft would work on NC45 skin tone?


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

OK here's coven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonderchilde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poe


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> OK here's coven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thud: I love them all on you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Mötorhead:



  Credit goes to IG user
  http://web.stagram.com/n/elyshaxo


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> OK here's coven
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NaomiH said:


> Mötorhead:
> 
> Credit goes to IG user http://web.stagram.com/n/elyshaxo


Beautiful I need Poe and Motörhead in my life


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Motorhead is super pretty. Excited for my sister to get Poe today


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone who has Mötorhead also have Sin or Diva to compare?


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


>


 
  STUNNING


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mötorhead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So pretty


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to order Homegirl because when I do a store search its not coming up within 100 miles


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2014)

I NEED some of these but I watch to swatch them first, I'm most interested in Poe, Coven and Wolvesmouth but there's so many good ones. I called my closest sephora and they told me to call back Friday when they get shipments, another location told me Thursday they'd have it out and that they have it backstage now.  I just wanna see all those damn lippies . Online told me they were in my store


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I just wanna see all those damn lippies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to guess that it's Thursday. You are the 3rd person to mention that as the day they will make their way to the floor. Now if only they would get those new Too Faced Melted out too.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to guess that it's Thursday. You are the 3rd person to mention that as the day they will make their way to the floor. Now if only they would get those new Too Faced Melted out too.


I ordered the new shades online.  Bought Melted Fig and Melted Berry!  Haven't worn either yet because I'm just a hoarder...lol


----------



## ladyjay (Jul 15, 2014)

Loving these colors


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


>


  Gorgeous!!! I need Coven and Poe


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mötorhead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It is back on my list


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Does anyone who has Mötorhead also have Sin or Diva to compare?


  I would like to know if it compares to Diva as well


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

Accidentally walked into sephora. They only had four colors on display so I asked the kind sa if she had coven & Poe just so I could see them...... Safe to say I purchased them lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Accidentally walked into sephora. They only had four colors on display so I asked the kind sa if she had coven & Poe just so I could see them...... Safe to say I purchased them lol


  Swatches please!!!
  Was this a JCP Sephora or a regular one?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Accidentally walked into sephora. They only had four colors on display so I asked the kind sa if she had coven & Poe just so I could see them...... Safe to say I purchased them lol


My sis just bought Poe. She loves it.


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I just ordered Prayer and Vampira! Do you think lovecraft would work on NC45 skin tone?


 I think so! It's a beautiful nudey mauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here it is compared to her liquid color in Lolita


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Accidentally walked into sephora. They only had four colors on display so I asked the kind sa if she had coven & Poe just so I could see them...... Safe to say I purchased them lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sis just bought Poe. She loves it.








So jealous !!


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Swatches please!!! Was this a JCP Sephora or a regular one?


  In jcp! I can post lip swatches later but here are the ones left on my arm lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dolly Snow said:


> My sis just bought Poe. She loves it.


 me too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :thud: So jealous !!





jenise said:


> In jcp! I can post lip swatches later but here are the ones left on my arm lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am waiting on pics from her. She said she is running into MAC aswell idk what for though. Anyways Poe and coven look so pretty in your swatch. I don't think I need Coven. Right? Lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am waiting on pics from her. She said she is running into MAC aswell idk what for though. Anyways Poe and coven look so pretty in your swatch. I don't think I need Coven. Right? Lol


 Oh you definitely need it..... Edited bc I thought that said Poe! lol I think coven would look fabulous on you tho! Imagine an ombré w dodgy girl!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sis just bought Poe. She loves it.


Poe is gorgeous !


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you Jenise.  I already own lolita! I'll wait to see if I like the formula before I purchase more.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Poe :thud:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> me too!


  Thanks for the swatches! Is Poe gritty?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poe


  Looks like a sparkly DGAF! Pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Oh you definitely need it..... Edited bc I thought that said Poe! lol I think coven would look fabulous on you tho! Imagine an ombré w dodgy girl!


I'll probably pick up Poe for myself later.  Coven and Dodgy Girl ombre sounds super pretty. :sigh:


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks for the swatches! Is Poe gritty?


 I didn't find it gritty at all! The fine shimmer in it is sooo pretty


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think I need Coven. Right? Lol


  Oh we both need Coven and I need Poe as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Looks like a sparkly DGAF! Pretty!


When she gets home. I'll do a swatch of dgaf and Poe for ya


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

From my sister @romantic_vengeance on IG It has not got "oh shit glitter". Its a shimmer. You can feel it on your lips when you put it on but not after. The shimmer is purple so when you turn your head it gives a different color.  It's Like a duo chrome. It goes from navy to indigo to purple to a blue purple. When the sun hits it , you can see it kinda. It gives off a purple kinda glow with a base of navy.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Very pretty!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Very pretty!!


It is a need for you for sure.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a need for you for sure.


  I know !! gonna grab it Friday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know !! gonna grab it Friday :cheer:


Yay :yahoo:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay


  Yea I'm still debating if I should get Motorhead but I want Coven for sure too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea I'm still debating if I should get Motorhead but I want Coven for sure too :sigh:


Get all three. I need to decide which I want for later.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to decide which I want for later.


  No I can only get two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or I will be in the poor house


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No I can only get two :haha:  or I will be in the poor house


:lol: hmmm then idk.


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> From my sister @romantic_vengeance on IG It has not got "oh shit glitter". Its a shimmer. You can feel it on your lips when you put it on but not after. The shimmer is purple so when you turn your head it gives a different color.  It's Like a duo chrome. It goes from navy to indigo to purple to a blue purple. When the sun hits it , you can see it kinda. It gives off a purple kinda glow with a base of navy.


 Beautiful


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hmmm then idk.


  Yea me either .. decisions decisions


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 15, 2014)

So far for me it's Coven, Poe, and hopefully a replacement Homegirl (if the finish is right). But I will definitely swatch these in store!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright ladies.  DGAF and POE


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright ladies.  DGAF and POE


I like Poe way more than DGAF! I actually really don't like DGAF on me so I think I might give Poe a go! Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like Poe way more than DGAF! I actually really don't like DGAF on me so I think I might give Poe a go! Thanks Dolly!


Np naomi! Poe is effing gorgeous


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Np naomi! Poe is effing gorgeous


  It really is !!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I love how Poe is a true navy. Gorgeous.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm curious what is DGAF?? Naomi you need to go try Poe
> It really is !!!


It's a lippie from Melt Cosmetics


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm curious what is DGAF?? Naomi you need to go try Poe
> It really is !!!


  Don't Give A Fuck....blue lipstick from melt cosmetics lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love how Poe is a true navy. Gorgeous.


  It really is. The shimmer is showing up silver in this pic, but in real life the shimmer is purple.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't Give A Fuck....blue lipstick from melt cosmetics lol


  Yea that is the first thing that popped in my head


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks!! Cause I was wrecking my brain thinking it was MAC lol
> Yea that is the first thing that popped in my head


  It is a gorgeous lipstick. My sister wears it often and has a BU lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It really is. The shimmer is showing up silver in this pic, but in real life the shimmer is purple.


  That is what makes it even more gorgeous cause you can see a slight purple as well


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a gorgeous lipstick. My sister wears it often and has a BU lol


  I'm sure it looks stunning on her with her colored hair


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love how it looks Navy
> That is what makes it even more gorgeous cause you can see a slight purple as well


  It is a true navy! 
  It is stunning. You need it...we all need it....NEED IT!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Coven sold out online


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven sold out online


  WTF!!! NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> WTF!!! NOOOOO!!!!


  Sadly yes


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sadly yes


  Damn!! Time for me to hunt it down at the store


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Damn!! Time for me to hunt it down at the store


  Now this has me worried. I can't buy till september. 
  Yes call around and see. You need coven.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> WTF!!! NOOOOO!!!!


 I'm bummed too. Uuuggghhhh, maybe the Sephora by me has it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Now this has me worried. I can't buy till september.  Yes call around and see. You need coven.


  I wonder if they will restock them soon 


Anaphora said:


> I'm bummed too. Uuuggghhhh, maybe the Sephora by me has it.


 Yea I need to try my local Sephora as well but I have to wait until Friday


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to guess that it's Thursday. You are the 3rd person to mention that as the day they will make their way to the floor. Now if only they would get those new Too Faced Melted out too.


  Girl I feel ya, I'm dying to get Melted Fig but no one at my sephora seems to know when it's coming


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 15, 2014)

I want coven everyone looks gorgeous with it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm curious what is DGAF?? Naomi you need to go try Poe  It really is !!!


I might, but I'm in no hurry whatsoever to go check them out in store. I think its lovely, but I know I'll probably end up skipping over it.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I just wanna see all those damn lippies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I always find Sephora's online search for in-store product a joke. It never actually matches with who has the stock so you may as well just call around. Some things literally always tell me that it's only over 100 miles away but I'll call the local mall and they will have what I want. Ridiculous.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I always find Sephora's online search for in-store product a joke. It never actually matches with who has the stock so you may as well just call around. Some things literally always tell me that it's only over 100 miles away but I'll call the local mall and they will have what I want. Ridiculous.


I've also had that happen along with incorrect ingredients listings on the site.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've also had that happen along with incorrect ingredients listings on the site.


That's just not right. I feel the Sephora website rage bubbling up. I'm gonna go make a cup of tea.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Motorhead, Bauhau5, Coven and again that old Homegirl.    Complete and utter sidebar... Why are Burger King Fries so terrible?


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I always find Sephora's online search for in-store product a joke. It never actually matches with who has the stock so you may as well just call around. Some things literally always tell me that it's only over 100 miles away but I'll call the local mall and they will have what I want. Ridiculous.


 That is ridiculous. Last time it wouldn't show me if the new TF Melteds were in so I called in and someone told me yes, when I went there nothing was out and everyone gave me the run around and didn't have clue (or so they'd like me to think) when they'd be in


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Motorhead, Bauhau5, Coven and again that old Homegirl.    Complete and utter sidebar... Why are Burger King Fries so terrible?


Because Burger King is all around revolting. Lol I'm liking Bauhaus.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> That's just not right. I feel the Sephora website rage bubbling up. I'm gonna go make a cup of tea.


Their site is incredibly inaccurate so I very rarely use it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm liking Bauhaus.


  I was on my way home from Sephora and decided to grab some fries. Total Disappoint.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jul 15, 2014)

Ooh those lipsticks look amazing. I'll be in Sephora this weekend so hopefully my store will have them.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright ladies.  DGAF and POE





Dolly Snow said:


> Poe :thud:


Thanks for this Poe is coming home with me very soon its stunning


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Back on topic Dolly was right these lippies smell yummy!!! I keep sniffing my hand. 

  Lip swatches coming!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was on my way home from Sephora and decided to grab some fries. Total Disappoint.


Bummer. Almost nothing makes me more sad than fry craving and getting crappy fries.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Back on topic Dolly was right these lippies smell yummy!!! I keep sniffing my hand.   Lip swatches coming!


sooooo good!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Motorhead, Bauhau5, Coven and again that old Homegirl.    Complete and utter sidebar... Why are Burger King Fries so terrible?


they are okay if they are hot still not the best lol I'm more of a Wendy's person but my bf loves bk we had some yesterday and I was just telling him that was the best bk I have had in years


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Back on topic Dolly was right these lippies smell yummy!!! I keep sniffing my hand.   Lip swatches coming!


 *i totally didn't just sniff my hand after reading this* hahahah they really do smell yummy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> *i totally didn't just sniff my hand after reading this* hahahah they really do smell yummy!


Too yummy in fact lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

top to bottom Bauhau5, Motorhead, Coven   As much as I like Coven... as much as I wanted Coven to like me. Its 100% a Tyron Biggums color on me. I think I may take it back :shock:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> top to bottom Bauhau5, Motorhead, Coven   As much as I like Coven... as much as I wanted Coven to like me. Its 100% a Tyron Biggums color on me. I think I may take it back :shock:


Bauhau5 is love thanks for posting


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Bauhau5 is love thanks for posting


  I applied a 2nd layer of Bauhau5 and I'm sitting here wearing it for Specktra research purposes. I think it looks better with a heavier swatch and for a matte it feels very comfortable on the lips. I really sad about Coven. Maybe they will let me exchange for Poe. They only had one of those and they were going to keep it for the tester.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I applied a 2nd layer of Bauhau5 and I'm sitting here wearing it for Specktra purposes. I think it looks better with a heavier swatch and for a matte it feels very comfortable on the lips. I really sad about Coven. Maybe they will let me exchange for Poe. They only had one of those and they were going to keep it for the tester.


It really is a beautiful color on u I'm hoping u can trade for Poe I think it will look stunning on u


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> top to bottom Bauhau5, Motorhead, Coven   As much as I like Coven... as much as I wanted Coven to like me. Its 100% a Tyron Biggums color on me. I think I may take it back :shock:


Love them.  Really upset you aren't loving Coven. They will let you exchange it for sure for another color. Poe would be  on you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really upset you aren't loving Coven. They will let you exchange it for sure for another color. Poe would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I can make it work with some Magenta liner or even Nightmoth. However I don't want to put in the work. I'd rather work on a lippie I already bought because I loved it than to make a lippie work so I can love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I can make it work with some Magenta liner or even Nightmoth. However I don't want to put in the work. I'd rather work on a lippie I already bought because I loved it than to make a lippie work so I can love it.


I feel you. You may be better off just trading it for a different color that you love.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel you. You may be better off just trading it for a different color that you love.


  OMG THESE THINGS SMELL GREAT!!!!



  Sorry but they do....and I can't stop smelling them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> top to bottom Bauhau5, Motorhead, Coven   As much as I like Coven... as much as I wanted Coven to like me. Its 100% a Tyron Biggums color on me. I think I may take it back :shock:


Thanks for the swatches! Im really digging Bauhaus


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I can make it work with some Magenta liner or even Nightmoth. However I don't want to put in the work. I'd rather work on a lippie I already bought because I loved it than to make a lippie work so I can love it.





DILLIGAF said:


> I think I can make it work with some Magenta liner or even Nightmoth. However I don't want to put in the work. I'd rather work on a lippie I already bought because I loved it than to make a lippie work so I can love it.


i feel u on that I know u will find another color that u love


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> OMG THESE THINGS SMELL GREAT!!!!    Sorry but they do....and I can't stop smelling them.


:lol:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Please ignore everything except for the lippie. The pics aren't capturing the richness of the color.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Please ignore everything except for the lippie.


Beautiful


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful


  Gracias


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Please ignore everything except for the lippie. The pics aren't capturing the richness of the color.


Lovely!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Motorhead is darker than MAC Studded Kiss...A hint browner than MAC Sin. Sin is the closer color.


  Heaux is pinker than Bauhau5


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> OMG THESE THINGS SMELL GREAT!!!!    Sorry but they do....and I can't stop smelling them.


lol agreed.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

This it how I usually look when I'm not at work. Glasses...hat and some sort of superhero t shirt. Today's Captain America.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Please ignore everything except for the lippie. The pics aren't capturing the richness of the color.


First you are beautiful. Second your glasses are adorable on you. Third that lippie is :eyelove: on you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

[@]DILLIGAF [/@]how are u liking the packaging


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> DILLIGAF how are u liking the packaging


  I really like it. It fits the "badassed" image that comes with KVD. They aren't heavy but they don't feel cheap. When you close them you know they are secure. You can hear a little click when you do. I do like the fact that even though they have a glossier finish you cannot see fingerprints. They will just fit in most standard lipstick holders without the box. My MAC lippies fit in mine WITH the box. They are shorter than a MAC lippie but fatter. KVD lippies have the same 3g of products that MAC has.  Making the MAC cheaper by the gram.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> First you are beautiful. Second your glasses are adorable on you. Third that lippie is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you. I've been learning to accept compliments graciously lately.


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 15, 2014)

ugh Poe is so amazing but I have to be realistic and tell myself there are plenty of indie versions of it that are cheaper. Can't justify that price (yet....they ARE perm items though, right?!) not to mention the NYX Wickeds coming out will probably satisfy my jewel toned dreams. If only they were coming sooner!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 15, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> ugh Poe is so amazing but I have to be realistic and tell myself there are plenty of indie versions of it that are cheaper. Can't justify that price (yet....they ARE perm items though, right?!) not to mention the NYX Wickeds coming out will probably satisfy my jewel toned dreams. If only they were coming sooner!


  Thank you for reminding me about the Wickets. I will wait for those.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> ugh Poe is so amazing but I have to be realistic and tell myself there are plenty of indie versions of it that are cheaper. Can't justify that price (yet....they ARE perm items though, right?!) not to mention the NYX Wickeds coming out will probably satisfy my jewel toned dreams. If only they were coming sooner!


Yes those are out sorta soon. Waiting for those too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I really like it. It fits the "badassed" image that comes with KVD. They aren't heavy but they don't feel cheap. When you close them you know they are secure. You can hear a little click when you do. I do like the fact that even though they have a glossier finish you cannot see fingerprints. They will just fit in most standard lipstick holders without the box. My MAC lippies fit in mine WITH the box. They are shorter than a MAC lippie but fatter. KVD lippies have the same 3g of products that MAC has.  Making the MAC cheaper by the gram.


Thanks the packaging is beautiful


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> me too!


 









  STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poe


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 
  Whoooaaaaaaaaaaa.....drooooooooooooooling


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know !! gonna grab it Friday


 





  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 
  Thank you, Dolly!


  Poe is adorable


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Complete and utter sidebar... Why are Burger King Fries so terrible?


  They are all so pretty


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Please ignore everything except for the lippie. The pics aren't capturing the richness of the color.


 
  Beautiful, DILLIGAF


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 15, 2014)

I want Poe! And coven and homegirl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Dolly!   Poe is adorable





MACina said:


> Whoooaaaaaaaaaaa.....drooooooooooooooling





MACina said:


> :jawdrop:


Poe is amazing. Y'all need it


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poe is amazing. Y'all need it


  That's exactly what I thought lol so I purchased it online earlier. I was also paranoid that it was gonna sell out very soon too like Slayer & Coven since it's one of the high in demand shades and I didn't wanna go on a wild goose chase looking for it in stores. I can't wait to receive it  thanks again for the swatches Dolly


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> That's exactly what I thought lol so I purchased it online earlier. I was also paranoid that it was gonna sell out very soon too like Slayer & Coven since it's one of the high in demand shades and I didn't wanna go on a wild goose chase looking for it in stores. I can't wait to receive it  thanks again for the swatches Dolly


 Your Lucky cause Poe is now Sold out online


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> That's exactly what I thought lol so I purchased it online earlier. I was also paranoid that it was gonna sell out very soon too like Slayer & Coven since it's one of the high in demand shades and I didn't wanna go on a wild goose chase looking for it in stores. I can't wait to receive it  thanks again for the swatches Dolly


 No problem :wink: anything for my fellow makeup hoarders. Glad you were able Poe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your Lucky cause Poe is now Sold out online


It sold out when?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It sold out when?


 I checked online earlier it had the dreaded X on it


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poe is amazing. Y'all need it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I checked online earlier it had the dreaded X on it


Oh no   Did you call around?


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your Lucky cause Poe is now Sold out online





rocksteadybaby said:


> I checked online earlier it had the dreaded X on it





Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no   Did you call around?


  Oh damn! That was sooner than I thought! I hope you're able to find & pick it up in store soon [@]rocksteadybaby[/@]


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Oh damn! That was sooner than I thought! I hope you're able to find & pick it up in store soon [@]rocksteadybaby[/@]


 Yup!! That was so fast . I was hoping it would be there until Friday cause I'm broke until then. I will call the store before I make the trip. If I can't track it down oh well I can wait it isn't like they are limited edition I'm sure they'll stock more .


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! That was so fast . I was hoping it would be there until Friday cause I'm broke until then. I will call the store before I make the trip. If I can't track it down oh well I can wait it isn't like they are limited edition I'm sure they'll stock more .


  Very true! They're permanent


----------



## lilinah (Jul 16, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> lilinah said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda like  Lay coal day femm
> ...


  Clay duh Poe  Luh Met-ee-ay duh Bow-tay (not bootay   In French -eau has a long O sound, as in "Oh"  If you want bootay, it would be "bouté" (can't post animated emoticons from this ancient iPad,or I would be winking at you ;-)


----------



## lilinah (Jul 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Motorhead, Bauhau5, Coven and again that old Homegirl


  I have Homegirl in the Painted Love formula. I was wondering how much the Studded Kiss formula differs...


----------



## katiek2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> ugh Poe is so amazing but I have to be realistic and tell myself there are plenty of indie versions of it that are cheaper. Can't justify that price (yet....they ARE perm items though, right?!) not to mention the NYX Wickeds coming out will probably satisfy my jewel toned dreams. If only they were coming sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't heard about these nyx wickets/wickeds? that sounds really exciting, do y'all have any links that I could look at or any details?
  I looked at the kat von d ones in store too today and i LOVE them. i love how the smell lingers for a long time. i definitely want motorhead and poe when poe comes back online. i love the range of dark colors she's offered.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I haven't heard about these nyx wickets/wickeds? that sounds really exciting, do y'all have any links that I could look at or any details? I looked at the kat von d ones in store too today and i LOVE them. i love how the smell lingers for a long time. i definitely want motorhead and poe when poe comes back online. i love the range of dark colors she's offered.


Over in the Nyx thread I posted IG swatches of the wicked lipsticks off of nyxs ig


----------



## katiek2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Over in the Nyx thread I posted IG swatches of the wicked lipsticks off of nyxs ig


  thank you Dolly, you're always so kind and helpful


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 16, 2014)

MACina said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> > me too!
> ...


 Thank you! I may have to pick up Poe. I didn't want to order online before seeing it in person. I need to get myself to either JCP or another Sephora soon. Coven is just to DIE FOR!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

I love the way Poe looks but I'm so scared of it being too gritty


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anyone else find it amusing that this collection is called Studded Kiss and MAC had a lipstick in the Punk Couture collection called Studded Kiss?
  Co-inky-dink? I think not....


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 16, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I haven't heard about these nyx wickets/wickeds? that sounds really exciting, do y'all have any links that I could look at or any details? I looked at the kat von d ones in store too today and i LOVE them. i love how the smell lingers for a long time. i definitely want motorhead and poe when poe comes back online. i love the range of dark colors she's offered.


  Lmao I totally meant Wickeds. That's what I get for typing half out of it.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

I want the wickeds and macaron so bad! Wish they were easier to get in Canada


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I want the wickeds and macaron so bad! Wish they were easier to get in Canada


  Dang I thought Ulta shipped to canada. Have you used MyUS shipping? Nyx does that.

  Edit: If I'm seeing correctly myUS is outrageous soo nevermind


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> Dang I thought Ulta shipped to canada. Have you used MyUS shipping? Nyx does that.  Edit: If I'm seeing correctly myUS is outrageous soo nevermind


 Ooh I don't know maybe Ulta does, I can't be bothered to use MyUS and I'm worried about how much they'd charge


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> thank you Dolly, you're always so kind and helpful


No problem my dear


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Ooh I don't know maybe Ulta does, I can't be bothered to use MyUS and I'm worried about how much they'd charge


  I just checked for you and they don't  I don't know how much they charge either but Nyx offers free membership with them. you'd just have to pay for the delivery which seems too expensive to bother. you're better off having someone here ship it to you and pay for shipping that way, seems cheaper!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> I just checked for you and they don't  I don't know how much they charge either but Nyx offers free membership with them. you'd just have to pay for the delivery which seems too expensive to bother. you're better off having someone here ship it to you and pay for shipping that way, seems cheaper!


 Ah that's too bad! Yeah I'm thinking I'll order from Cherry Culture!


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I want the wickeds and macaron so bad! Wish they were easier to get in Canada


  Have you tried amazon? I think I heard the shipping rates to Canada wasn't too bad but I could be wrong. I do know you can probably find the lipsticks though on there (not sure about wicked though yet haha)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd maybe try Amazon too @thefbomb! I've shipped a few things to the UK using their global shipping and it's been comparable to what I'd pay shipping it straight from the post office at around $12.50. Not sure what the rate to Canada is, but it's probably cheaper than that.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Have you tried amazon? I think I heard the shipping rates to Canada wasn't too bad but I could be wrong. I do know you can probably find the lipsticks though on there (not sure about wicked though yet haha)


     I've checked amazon in the past and ebay but it seems double the price of US. I checked Cherry Culture as well but their out of stock I think their shipping is ok


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I've checked amazon in the past and ebay but it seems double the price of US. I checked Cherry Culture as well but their out of stock I think their shipping is ok


  Hopefully CC will restock for you soon.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

So I went to sephora (eaton centre in toronto) I have the girl a list and they only had Sexer and decoles de femme from my list, apparently no Poe or Coven. I called Bloor street to see if they had them and the girl told me she wouldn't have them out for a bit (meanwhile a guy at the same store told me Thursday when I called Monday)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

KVD's swatch of Poe made me feel like I need it and so did her swatch of Coven and I realized after DG that I look crap in opaque lavender without doctoring it up first. lol


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> So I went to sephora (eaton centre in toronto) I have the girl a list and they only had Sexer and decoles de femme from my list, apparently no Poe or Coven. I called Bloor street to see if they had them and the girl told me she wouldn't have them out for a bit (meanwhile a guy at the same store told me Thursday when I called Monday)


  Don't you hate that. that is the only thing I sometimes don't like about Sephora is some employees are wonderful and willing to ask around for you to get the correct information or hopefully correct and some just don't bother. I went into the JCP sephora once to see if they had the new OCC liptars and I of course looked at the display first before I asked the employee and all she did was go look at the display and was like nope sorry. It's like really you think I didn't check there first lady. LOL

  Well I do hope they have them some where near you soon. And yeah you're right about the amazon the price is a bit much for those nyx lipsticks


----------



## jenise (Jul 16, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]Thank you! I may have to pick up Poe. I didn't want to order online before seeing it in person. I need to get myself to either JCP or another Sephora soon. Coven is just to DIE FOR![/COLOR]


 Yes it is!  





thefbomb said:


> I love the way Poe looks but I'm so scared of it being too gritty


  It's not gritty whatsoever!


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

Swatches from the queen herself!


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

Slayer


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

Poe


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

Coven


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Coven


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Swatches from the queen herself!


 Thank you, Bratcat!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just stunning !


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Swatches from the queen herself!


  Oh wow thank you so much for posting. Do you now if she says which color is which....I mean some or probably easy to figure out but still.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Coven


 
  I really need these two


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Oh wow thank you so much for posting. Do you now if she says which color is which....I mean some or probably easy to figure out but still.


  She didn't for these so we're gonna have to play the guessing game.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Don't you hate that. that is the only thing I sometimes don't like about Sephora is some employees are wonderful and willing to ask around for you to get the correct information or hopefully correct and some just don't bother. I went into the JCP sephora once to see if they had the new OCC liptars and I of course looked at the display first before I asked the employee and all she did was go look at the display and was like nope sorry. It's like really you think I didn't check there first lady. LOL
> 
> Well I do hope they have them some where near you soon. And yeah you're right about the amazon the price is a bit much for those nyx lipsticks


  I've been calling around and most are saying Thursday/Friday they should be out. I called another store and the girl was like who is Kat Von D ?? really WTF?? Don't you know what brands your store carries


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> She didn't for these so we're gonna have to play the guessing game.


  Oh ok cool. Well I know which one is Adora and which one is Backstage Bambi but that's about it right now haha.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been calling around and most are saying Thursday/Friday they should be out. I called another store and the girl was like who is Kat Von D ?? really WTF?? Don't you know what brands your store carries


  Wow really either she's extremely new or is very closed minded on what brands she likes haha.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> She didn't for these so we're gonna have to play the guessing game.


  Plus she must of been in a rush to get these up because think she posted one like 4 times because they all look like the exact same image haha.


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Swatches from the queen herself!


 





 stunning


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Plus she must of been in a rush to get these up because think she posted one like 4 times because they all look like the exact same image haha.


  Yeah that's a lot of lipsticks to swatch. Lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Don't you hate that. that is the only thing I sometimes don't like about Sephora is some employees are wonderful and willing to ask around for you to get the correct information or hopefully correct and some just don't bother. I went into the JCP sephora once to see if they had the new OCC liptars and I of course looked at the display first before I asked the employee and all she did was go look at the display and was like nope sorry. It's like really you think I didn't check there first lady. LOL  Well I do hope they have them some where near you soon. And yeah you're right about the amazon the price is a bit much for those nyx lipsticks


 I guess those types are just lazy and/or rude. It's not that hard to check the back. In always relieved when I get one of those lovely people who will check the back, put stuff on hold an are just all around pleasant. I love sephora for their lines and selection but I'm not crazy about their SAs usually  





jenise said:


> Yes it is!   It's not gritty whatsoever!


 I'm so glad to hear that, I can't handle gritty! I picked up the maybelline baby lips crystals and they feel really gritty to me which I really dislike  





bratcat138 said:


> Poe


  Saw this on her ig, it looks so good! You can't see the shimmer really just looks kinda moisturizing like a satin or somethin


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Coven


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> It's not gritty whatsoever!


  Glad to hear they aren't gritty at all


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I guess those types are just lazy and/or rude. It's not that hard to check the back. In always relieved when I get one of those lovely people who will check the back, put stuff on hold an are just all around pleasant.


  Yes some here that is how I got one of those Black Gold shadow pencils from Smashbox. They didn't have any on display but the lady was very nice and went to check in the back and it happened to be the very last one. Thankfully there are more helpful pleasant people than none other wise I would never go in.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been calling around and most are saying Thursday/Friday they should be out. I called another store and the girl was like who is Kat Von D ?? really WTF?? Don't you know what brands your store carries hboy:


 I really hope she was new or else that is pretty bad that she doesn't even know what lines they carry  





BitterSweet1016 said:


> Yes some here that is how I got one of those Black Gold shadow pencils from Smashbox. They didn't have any on display but the lady was very nice and went to check in the back and it happened to be the very last one. Thankfully there are more helpful pleasant people than none other wise I would never go in.


 Definitely! Just gotta hope you find a good one when you go in and not one of the unpleasant workers


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

I bet SLAYER, POE AND COVEN are going to be the hard ones to get your hands on cause they will fly off the shelves


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Definitely! Just gotta hope you find a good one when you go in and not one of the unpleasant workers


  Maybe! But if I was new I wouldn't straight out say who is that to a customer I would place the customer on hold and ask someone who knows. Now she looked like a moron


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Maybe! But if I was new I wouldn't straight out say who is that to a customer I would place the customer on hold and ask someone who knows. Now she looked like a moron :lol:


 True! Well if the shoe fits! Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

I think all I want is Vampira from this one :sigh:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think all I want is Vampira from this one


  No Poe or Coven?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vampira is really pretty but I like it better in her liquid form which dries matte it is gorgeous


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No Poe or Coven?? oke: Vampira is really pretty but I like it better in her liquid form which dries matte it is gorgeous


 Yes! I'm waiting for the VIB sale and then I think I'll get the vampira liquid lipstick! It looks so good as a super matte lip


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No Poe or Coven?? oke: Vampira is really pretty but I like it better in her liquid form which dries matte it is gorgeous


Idk what I want truthfully.  I actually want vampira in the liquid form over lipstick. So hmmm idk.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

OK these are just guesses but this is what I think they might be in this image.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I actually want vampira in the liquid form over lipstick. So hmmm idk.


  You want them all ^_^


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk what I want truthfully.  I actually want vampira in the liquid form over lipstick. So hmmm idk.


 I thought you'd be all over coven


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

I think just maybe Vampira & Mötorhead for me!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> You want them all ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would of thought so too it would look so good on her


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think just maybe Vampira & Mötorhead for me!


  Those would look so good on you too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those would look so good on you too


  Being safe and sticking to the vampy reds.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha:  I would of thought so too it would look so good on her


 Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> You want them all ^_^


Lol you always have me laughing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I thought you'd be all over coven





rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha:  I would of thought so too it would look so good on her


The thing about Coven it seems a bit on the light side.  But I do love it


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> OK these are just guesses but this is what I think they might be in this image.


 I think you're spot on with those guesses!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I think you're spot on with those guesses!


  Awww thank you. I'm still not sure if that might be Vampira or Moterhead but yeah. 

  If that is Lullabye though I need it....well I need it even if it isn't haha. I see me buying one here and there for the next few months though ^_^


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you always have me laughing


  Oh wait did I say want I meant need. Yup need them all.................just like me.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I do love it


  That's what makes it so pretty!! kind of like corpse lips


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 16, 2014)

Now I want slayer, vampira, coven, homegirl and Poe...crap


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That's what makes it so pretty!! kind of like corpse lips


  It'd be straight crack lips on me.


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm dying to see Wolvesmouth swatched!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> I'm dying to see Wolvesmouth swatched!


  I get mine on Friday ^_^


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'd be straight crack lips on me.


  Yeah I use colors like that more for highlighting the lips. otherwise I look like a cracked lipped corpse too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> I'm dying to see Wolvesmouth swatched!


  If you go back a couple of pages one of the gals are wearing it maybe you can ask her to swatch for you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'd be straight crack lips on me.


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I get mine on Friday ^_^


  Awesome! I need some Wolvesmouth and Motorhead in my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And wait for everything else be to restocked.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Awww thank you. I'm still not sure if that might be Vampira or Moterhead but yeah.   If that is Lullabye though I need it....well I need it even if it isn't haha. I see me buying one here and there for the next few months though ^_^


  I can confirm that it is lullabye . I swatched it on my wrist today at a jc penny sephora & let me tell you it's gorgeous!!! The shimmer makes it that much awesomer. I was going to post it on here, but it came off my arm so quickly  I'm talking 10 minutes. Sure it left a stain, but I was pretty disappointed. Maybe my wrist brushed against something? Lol idk but either way I still want it!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> I can confirm that it is lullabye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome thank you for letting me know. That might be the next one I get when I can.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Swatches from the queen herself!


  Am I just being paranoid lol or does the new homegirl look patchy as well?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That's what makes it so pretty!! kind of like corpse lips :haha:


I love corpse lips lol  





BitterSweet1016 said:


> Oh wait did I say want I meant need. Yup need them all.................just like me.


I probably do lol the scent alone makes me want them all


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Awesome thank you for letting me know. That might be the next one I get when I can.


  No problem!  it's next on my list too


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

By the way, slayer is back in stock online


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I probably do lol the scent alone makes me want them all


  Oh my I forgot about you talking about the scent....I'm worried now it's going to make me want them even soon that I can get them haha. Curse you Dolly Curse you haha


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> By the way, slayer is back in stock online


  I just looked and it still says out of stock.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Oh my I forgot about you talking about the scent....I'm worried now it's going to make me want them even soon that I can get them haha. Curse you Dolly Curse you haha


Lmao :lol: the scent alone makes me want to buy them by the bucket


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> I just looked and it still says out of stock. :weep:


  Oh I'm sorry!  I had gotten the back in stock email a couple hrs ago & I had thought it was still up!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao :lol: the scent alone makes me want to buy them by the bucket


  2nd time I've swatched one & I keep forgetting to smell them >:l lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> 2nd time I've swatched one & I keep forgetting to smell them >:l lol


Smell them :whip:


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> OK these are just guesses but this is what I think they might be in this image.


  Ugh I need them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Also Kat Von D seriously has the best lips.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Smell them :whip:


  Okay okay I will! Haha as soon as I get mine in the mail, I'll swatch a line right under my nostril so I can smell it all day :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Okay okay I will! Haha as soon as I get mine in the mail, *I'll swatch a line right under my nostril so I can smell it all day*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Okay okay I will! Haha as soon as I get mine in the mail, I'll swatch a line right under my nostril so I can smell it all day :haha:


:lol: that's how it should be done


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Okay okay I will! Haha as soon as I get mine in the mail, I'll swatch a line right under my nostril so I can smell it all day


----------



## Samuella (Jul 16, 2014)

I NEED ALL THE PURPLES. ALLADEM.    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 16, 2014)

Coven was a huge disappointment. It lacks pigmentation, patchy and requires layering. Slayer is on my list but my store hasn't received that shade along a few others. I picked up poe. It's so easy to apply and love the shimmer (not gritty).


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 16, 2014)

Excuse the dreadful lighting in Sephora and quick swatch. Here's Poe I'm NW13


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Coven was a huge disappointment. It lacks pigmentation, patchy and requires layering. Slayer is on my list but my store hasn't received that shade along a few others. I picked up poe. It's so easy to apply and love the shimmer (not gritty).


  Glad you got POE! Everybody needs it! Love it on you btw


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Excuse the dreadful lighting in Sephora and quick swatch. Here's Poe I'm NW13


  Very pretty


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Coven was a huge disappointment. It lacks pigmentation, patchy and requires layering. Slayer is on my list but my store hasn't received that shade along a few others. I picked up poe. It's so easy to apply and love the shimmer (not gritty).


  Bummer!! About Coven on Kat Von D's swatches it didn't look patchy at all


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I'll post a better full face swatch this weekend.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Coven was a huge disappointment. It lacks pigmentation, patchy and requires layering. Slayer is on my list but my store hasn't received that shade along a few others. I picked up poe. It's so easy to apply and love the shimmer (not gritty).


  Oh that's such a disappointment about Coven /: I guess these are hit or miss.  





LadyMisfit said:


> Excuse the dreadful lighting in Sephora and quick swatch. Here's Poe I'm NW13


  Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Is it weird that I want Gothica?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is it weird that I want Gothica?


  I dig it too, it reminds me of _Moody Bloom_!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I dig it too, it reminds me of _Moody Bloom_!


  Eh if it looks anything like that one me I'll skip it lol.

  It seems more opaque, better quality and for sure better color wise than MB.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eh if it looks anything like that one me I'll skip it lol.
> 
> It seems more opaque, better quality and for sure better color wise than MB.


  Aw, well, I'm a big fan of MB!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Aw, well, I'm a big fan of MB!


 A lot of ladies are. Nothing wrong in that. Looks stunning on all of you who love it


----------



## jenise (Jul 16, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Coven was a huge disappointment. It lacks pigmentation, patchy and requires layering. Slayer is on my list but my store hasn't received that shade along a few others. I picked up poe. It's so easy to apply and love the shimmer (not gritty).


 That is so strange  mine isn't like that and neither was the one I swatched at the store!!


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 16, 2014)

Could be a bad one batch. I'll wait for my other Sephora store to receive them and I'll try it out again.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 16, 2014)

I have the Lavender Macaron Lippie by NYX so I think I can live without Coven. *runs out of the thread before I change my mind*


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 16, 2014)

MorbidMermaiden said:


> I have the Lavender Macaron Lippie by NYX so I think I can live without Coven. *runs out of the thread before I change my mind*


I agree they look similar


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Aw, well, I'm a big fan of MB!


I like MB too.


----------



## jenise (Jul 16, 2014)

MorbidMermaiden said:


> I have the Lavender Macaron Lippie by NYX so I think I can live without Coven. *runs out of the thread before I change my mind*


 

Here is a quick swatch, with coven on the left & lavender on the right


----------



## armeonicx (Jul 16, 2014)

First time posting!
  I just received my order today, I love all the colors I chose except one - Wonderchilde. Sadly it's nowhere near purple on me but PINK. Iridescent pink. Anyone who also got the shade experiencing this? I'm close to running out of my mini holiday L.U.V. so I might just exchange it for that. Bummer!


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Here is a quick swatch, with coven on the left & lavender on the right


  Oh wow, thank you! They're similar enough for me and I actually prefer Lavender. Awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> First time posting! I just received my order today, I love all the colors I chose except one - Wonderchilde. Sadly it's nowhere near purple on me but PINK. Iridescent pink. Anyone who also got the shade experiencing this? I'm close to running out of my mini holiday L.U.V. so I might just exchange it for that. Bummer!


:specktrawelcome: Sorry Wonderchilde  didn't work out for you.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't mind the crappy lighting my place is full of that, this is me in LEcole Des Femmes and below is Sexer!


----------



## jenise (Jul 16, 2014)

MorbidMermaiden said:


> Oh wow, thank you! They're similar enough for me and I actually prefer Lavender. Awesome!


  no problem! lavender isss beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Don't mind the crappy lighting my place is full of that, this is me in LEcole Des Femmes and below is Sexer!


they look beautiful on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

POE on me! The effing lighting is turning everything red and off. But it is the best I could do atm!


----------



## hermajestyxx (Jul 16, 2014)

My Jcp sephora only had 4 shades. I didn't get any.   The 5th bottom one is my nyx butter lipstick in Pops (bls17). I was comparing it to Lovecraft (the 4th one).


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> they look beautiful on you!


 Thanks girl!   





Dolly Snow said:


> POE on me! The effing lighting is turning everything red and off. But it is the best I could do atm!


 I so need this   





hermajestyxx said:


> My Jcp sephora only had 4 shades. I didn't get any.   The 5th bottom one is my nyx butter lipstick in Pops (bls17). I was comparing it to Lovecraft (the 4th one).  Well I think I'm sold on lovecraft now


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm thinking about ordering Bauhau5 and Homegirl tonight. Should I?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm thinking about ordering Bauhau5 and Homegirl tonight. Should I?


:nods:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Don't mind the crappy lighting my place is full of that, this is me in LEcole Des Femmes and below is Sexer!


  I love your hair!!! If my face wasn't so darn round I'd get something similar.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Don't mind the crappy lighting my place is full of that, this is me in LEcole Des Femmes and below is Sexer!


you look fabulous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> POE on me! The effing lighting is turning everything red and off. But it is the best I could do atm!


beautiful Dolly!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love your hair!!! If my face wasn't so darn round I'd get something similar.


 Oh thank you! I was really scared to do it, even disappointed at first but I really like it now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> *I so need this*


  You really do! I decided I need it too.
  We all need it. The shimmer in this bad boy adds the most beautiful depth to the lipstick.
  It is seriously a true NAVY!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> beautiful Dolly!


  Thank you Naomi....you know you need it right lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you Naomi....you know you need it right lol


:fluffy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can not skip this one


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :haha:  You can not skip this one


:fluffy: :fluffy: p:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: p:


Looks like I'll skip Glam then p:


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You really do! I decided I need it too. We all need it. The shimmer in this bad boy adds the most beautiful depth to the lipstick. It is seriously a true NAVY!


 One of my stores said the lipsticks would be out Thursday then someone said soon in the next few weeks, I'm think of taking a trip there tomorrow to try to get it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looks like I'll skip Glam then p:


You'll be missing out! Glam is the shit! I'm just not that huge a fan of blue lips.  I like them but not enough to warrant owning more than one.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 
  I think what that photo is trying to tell you is you need either motorhead or vampira hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You'll be missing out! Glam is the shit! I'm just not that huge a fan of blue lips. I like them but not enough to warrant owning more than one.


  Well now I do understand.
  I more than likely will pick up glam come august due to funds.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I think what that photo is trying to tell you is you need either motorhead or vampira hahaha


  Lol damn photo making me want more reds


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> One of my stores said the lipsticks would be out Thursday then someone said soon in the next few weeks, I'm think of taking a trip there tomorrow to try to get it


  As far as I have heard the official in store launch is tomorrow, so you are like you said better off checking it out yourself.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well now I do understand. I more than likely will pick up glam come august due to funds.


I got you on that one!  I couldn't get anything right now if I wanted to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got you on that one! I couldn't get anything right now if I wanted to.


  I know right nor me. I have to live through my sister and her purchases for now


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right nor me. I have to live through my sister and her purchases for now


I guess it's a good thing there is nothing I want right now.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess it's a good thing there is nothing I want right now.  Lol


That is true. I need to decide fully what I want lol


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 16, 2014)

Poe's back in stock gals!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As far as I have heard the official in store launch is tomorrow, so you are like you said better off checking it out yourself.


 Yes I will definitely be maybe my way there tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

:fluffy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy:


:lol:


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As far as I have heard the official in store launch is tomorrow, so you are like you said better off checking it out yourself.


  Yes, you are right.  The Lip Animation is going up tomorrow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Yes, you are right.  The Lip Animation is going up tomorrow.


  Perfect to know.


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 16, 2014)

Yesterday I ordered Homegirl, Motorhead, and Bauhau5 (last minute whim addition). After reading this thread I'm concerned Motorhead won't be as deep as it looked in the advertising. That would really suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Have to get my hands on Poe and _maybe _Thin Lizzy.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Yesterday I ordered Homegirl, Motorhead, and Bauhau5 (last minute whim addition). After reading this thread I'm concerned Motorhead won't be as deep as it looked in the advertising. That would really suck. hboy:    Have to get my hands on Poe and _maybe_ Thin Lizzy.


 Very nice haul!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Excuse the dreadful lighting in Sephora and quick swatch. Here's Poe I'm NW13


 
  Gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> First time posting!
> I just received my order today, I love all the colors I chose except one - Wonderchilde. Sadly it's nowhere near purple on me but PINK. Iridescent pink. Anyone who also got the shade experiencing this? I'm close to running out of my mini holiday L.U.V. so I might just exchange it for that. Bummer!


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


>


 
  Beautiful thefbomb


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 
  Whoaaaaaaaaaaaa, Dolly......loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

MACina said:


> Beautiful thefbomb


 Why thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

MACina said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaaa, Dolly......loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :jawdrop:


Im contemplating buying one for myself come august. And thank you :kissy:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Excuse the dreadful lighting in Sephora and quick swatch. Here's Poe I'm NW13


 Beautiful





thefbomb said:


> Don't mind the crappy lighting my place is full of that, this is me in LEcole Des Femmes and below is Sexer!


 :eyelove:





Dolly Snow said:


> POE on me! The effing lighting is turning everything red and off. But it is the best I could do atm!


 Beautiful Dolly I have to check these babies out on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 17, 2014)

If I get out early enough I will be able to swatch Homegirl tomorrow. If it's what I want it to be I will be switching Coven for it. Also Vampira and Poe are on my list.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> If I get out early enough I will be able to swatch Homegirl tomorrow. If it's what I want it to be I will be switching Coven for it. Also Vampira and Poe are on my list.


I want Homegirl!  POE  POE  POE POE you need it lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful  :eyelove:  Beautiful Dolly I have to check these babies out on Friday or Saturday.


Thank you mel! Yes girl please do so :nods:


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 17, 2014)

Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


  You look stunning in Poe!


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Dolly! Can't wait to get my hands on Slayer.





Dolly Snow said:


> You look stunning in Poe!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Thank you Dolly! Can't wait to get my hands on Slayer.


  Slayer will look amazing on you aswell.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


 Lovely on you hon.


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks!





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Lovely on you hon.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> POE on me! The effing lighting is turning everything red and off. But it is the best I could do atm!


So beautiful dolly u rocking Poe


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.





LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


 Loving this colour, looks great on you!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


 You look terrific w/Poe on you. Thank you to Dilligaf, Dolly, Dolly's sister and everyone else who has posted pictures of themselves with these new lippies. I'm having some quoting issues this morning.


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks ladies!





thefbomb said:


> Loving this colour, looks great on you!





OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6633FF]You look terrific w/Poe on you. Thank you to Dilligaf, Dolly, Dolly's sister and everyone else who has posted pictures of themselves with these new lippies. I'm having some quoting issues this morning.[/COLOR]


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Beautiful thefbomb


  Very pretty I love your hair cut so cute


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


 





  STUNNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im contemplating buying one for myself come august. And thank you


  You really need to Poe looks gorgeous on you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Poe on NW13. Can't wear it for work but I put it on for you ladies to see. Now to wipe this beauty off and put on my MAC Sin.


  Girl!! That color looks amazing on you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Slayer will look amazing on you aswell.


  I agree!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Slayer!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like Poe and Slayer are back online ladies...Hurry and buy them now !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> So beautiful dolly u rocking Poe


Thank you glammy :kissy:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm drawn to Lolita and LUV but I already have the same shade in the stains. :lol: Beyond that, I don't know. Too many choices. I'm trying to wait until my Sephora gets them in so I can play.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

So I stopped at my local Sephora to check these lippys out. I got a really nice SA that pulled them from the back for me. I only swatched the ones I had my eyes on ..Sorry!! but I did fall in love with Poe and Coven. I wanted Motorhead but I wanted it much darker than it swatched. I swatch some of the liquid lipsticks and fell in love with those more lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right side starting from the top Poe, Coven, L.U.V. Liquid, Outlaw Liquid, Underage red liquid, Vampira liquid (my fav). Left side Motorhead,Vampira and Backstage Bambi liquid


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You really need to Poe looks gorgeous on you


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Right side starting from the top Poe, Coven, L.U.V. Liquid, Outlaw Liquid, Underage red liquid, Vampira liquid (my fav). Left side Motorhead,Vampira and Backstage Bambi liquid


 
  Thank you for the swatches


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Right side starting from the top Poe, Coven, L.U.V. Liquid, Outlaw Liquid, Underage red liquid, Vampira liquid (my fav). Left side Motorhead,Vampira and Backstage Bambi liquid


  Thank you for the great swatches, those lipsticks are beautiful ! Poe, yes a must-have and many others too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you for the great swatches, those lipsticks are beautiful ! Poe, yes a must-have and many others too.


  Your welcome ladies!! And let me just say the lippys smell so good


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I stopped at my local Sephora to check these lippys out. I got a really nice SA that pulled them from the back for me. I only swatched the ones I had my eyes on ..Sorry!! but I did fall in love with Poe and Coven. I wanted Motorhead but I wanted it much darker than it swatched. I swatch some of the liquid lipsticks and fell in love with those more lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @rocksteadybaby you have that name for a reason girlfriend :urock: Thank you for the swatches.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 17, 2014)

This is POE  tried it on at work last night
  What do u guys think?

  ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha 





  edit: I did take it off after like an hour, it looked nice on but I couldn't find a liner to match it, I tried the black liner from OCC and it looked decent but I wanted it to be more blue less black. Any suggestions anyone?
  Also it is definitely a dry matte, reminds me of the texture of the retro matte lipsticks by MAC, and it doesn't "stick" to the inner center of my lip... wth :/


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is POE  tried it on at work last night
> What do u guys think?
> 
> ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha


  Stunning!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> @rocksteadybaby you have that name for a reason girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks girl!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stunning!!


  Thank you :3


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Right side starting from the top Poe, Coven, L.U.V. Liquid, Outlaw Liquid, Underage red liquid, Vampira liquid (my fav). Left side Motorhead,Vampira and Backstage Bambi liquid


 Thank you for the swatches! Loving Coven (of course!) and the others.



 I went to Sephora on 5th Avenue & 20th Street here in NYC since the one at Union Square didn't have them yet. Well, the 5th Avenue Sephora doesn't even sell Kat Von D's line. I was so upset. I thought I would be able to get swatches for you beautiful ladies. Sorry. Rocksteady did the lippies apply smooth? My Sephora order just shipped. Fingers crossed I will love my three lippies.


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is POE  tried it on at work last night
> What do u guys think?
> 
> ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha
> ...


 
  Loveeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is POE  tried it on at work last night
> What do u guys think?
> 
> ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha
> ...


 Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Thank you for the swatches! Loving Coven (of course!) and the others.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Sephora on 5th Avenue & 20th Street here in NYC since the one at Union Square didn't have them yet. Well, the 5th Avenue Sephora doesn't even sell Kat Von D's line. I was so upset. I thought I would be able to get swatches for you beautiful ladies. Sorry. Rocksteady did the lippies apply smooth? My Sephora order just shipped. Fingers crossed I will love my three lippies.


  Aww!! What a bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> Yup!! They applied very smooth for me . I picked up Poe and Coven I really shouldn't of cause I'm on a No buy at this time but I couldn't resist lmao!!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 17, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Thank you for the swatches! Loving Coven (of course!) and the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here. I'm suppose to be on a "no-buy" until I get back from my vacation which will be in Sept. I need to save money and all.



 I just didn't realize these would be perm. I thought LE and saw Coven and just had to have it. Glad they applied smooth. Coven is hopefully going to be the blue based lavender I've been dying for...even though I have about four others from different brands already. Haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!! What a bummer  > Yup!! They applied very smooth for me . I picked up Poe and Coven I really shouldn't of cause I'm on a No buy at this time but I couldn't resist lmao!!


I want to see pictures :whip: lol


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

Just got these so let me do my makeup and I'll post proper lip swatches. Wolvesmouth and Wonderchilde.  Wolvesmouth is a bit deeper in person though.


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Just got these so let me do my makeup and I'll post proper lip swatches. Wolvesmouth and Wonderchilde. Wolvesmouth is a bit deeper in person though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Just got these so let me do my makeup and I'll post proper lip swatches. Wolvesmouth and Wonderchilde.  Wolvesmouth is a bit deeper in person though.


Hurry i need to see them on you


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

Omg Wonderchilde is so hard to photograph haha. It's not hot pink at all like the image it definitely has a lot more lavender/purple tone to it. It really reminds me of Dodgy Girl from Mac but with a sparkle of purple. It's not gritty at all. Both colors glided on smoothly and a bit sheer but easily buildable. The hand swatch has Wolvesmouth then Wonderchilde then Dodgy Girl.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Omg Wonderchilde is so hard to photograph haha.   It's not hot pink at all like the image it definitely has a lot more lavender/purple tone to it. It really reminds me of Dodgy Girl from Mac but with a sparkle of purple. It's not gritty at all. Both colors glided on smoothly and a bit sheer but easily buildable. The hand swatch has Wolvesmouth then Wonderchilde then Dodgy Girl.


  Hmm Wolvesmouth is staying on my maybe list. I tried a different sephora today (one that told me they were coming out today) and they only ha a handful of shades no coven or Poe which I want the most. Still I ended up with 3 new lippies. I asked at checkout when more would be out and the gal told me tomorrow :| thaaanks


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Same here. I'm suppose to be on a "no-buy" until I get back from my vacation which will be in Sept. I need to save money and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  those are very pretty!!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry for some odd reason my phone decided it was done uploading images haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  The other hand swatch is Wolvesmouth on bottom with Kat Von D Folied lipstick in F.T.W


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> The other hand swatch is Wolvesmouth on bottom with Kat Von D Folied lipstick in F.T.W


  I love them on you!! They really suit your skin tone very well and your eyes


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love them on you!! They really suit your skin tone very well and your eyes


  Awww thank you ^_^


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Sorry for some odd reason my phone decided it was done uploading images haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both colors are love on you! Your eyes are gorgeous btw!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both colors are love on you! Your eyes are gorgeous btw!


  Awwww Thank you Dolly, I think Wolvesmouth would look amazing on you too. I cheat alittle and take photos at a angle that makes them look a bit bigger but it's better than me straight on because I always end up looking pissed haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Awwww Thank you Dolly, I think Wolvesmouth would look amazing on you too. I cheat alittle and take photos at a angle that makes them look a bit bigger but it's better than me straight on because I always end up looking pissed haha.


I've got the same issue. Straight on pics make me look effing mad lol  Angles are our friends :haha:


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 17, 2014)

I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.


Coven on you :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.








 Lovely!!


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 17, 2014)

Love it!





AutumnMoon said:


> I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coven on you :eyelove:





rocksteadybaby said:


> Lovely!!





LadyMisfit said:


> Love it!


  You guys are too sweet! I need to get my hands on Poe! Coven is pretty creamy for a matte. Just press it to your lips to let it warm up and then it applies without dragging. Stays on a long time too. 3 hours so far.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 17, 2014)

I almost ordered Poe, homegirl, vampira and Motörhead this morning but I decided to be good instead because I shouldn't blow $90 on lipstick right now. Went to my sephora hoping to pick up Poe but they didn't have them yet the girl said they were on the load but it hadn't been broken down yet so it'd be a pain to find so I figure I'll just wait since they aren't limited edition.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.


Lovely !


----------



## kpxgenie (Jul 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


>


  OMG!  These are the colors I wanted!  Can you put up closer pics & Swatches?  Hows Sexer?  Is it gritty bc of the glitter?  And how drying is L'Ecole Des Femmes?  It seems like lighter mattes are usually drier than darker mattes.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2014)

kpxgenie said:


> OMG!  These are the colors I wanted!  Can you put up closer pics & Swatches?  Hows Sexer?  Is it gritty bc of the glitter?  And how drying is L'Ecole Des Femmes?  It seems like lighter mattes are usually drier than darker mattes.


 To be honest I didn't notice the glitter in Sexer until I took pictures of it, I'm wearing it now and I don't feel it at all. I was wait LDF for the earlier half of my day and personally didn't notice much of a difference  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a picture of both, no flash!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Omg Wonderchilde is so hard to photograph haha. It's not hot pink at all like the image it definitely has a lot more lavender/purple tone to it. It really reminds me of Dodgy Girl from Mac but with a sparkle of purple. It's not gritty at all. Both colors glided on smoothly and a bit sheer but easily buildable. The hand swatch has Wolvesmouth then Wonderchilde then Dodgy Girl.


  I need Wolvesmouth :shock:


----------



## kpxgenie (Jul 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> To be honest I didn't notice the glitter in Sexer until I took pictures of it, I'm wearing it now and I don't feel it at all. I was wait LDF for the earlier half of my day and personally didn't notice much of a difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks so much!!  Ugh I need them both!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is POE  tried it on at work last night What do u guys think?  ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha
> 
> edit: I did take it off after like an hour, it looked nice on but I couldn't find a liner to match it, I tried the black liner from OCC and it looked decent but I wanted it to be more blue less black. Any suggestions anyone? Also it is definitely a dry matte, reminds me of the texture of the retro matte lipsticks by MAC, and it doesn't "stick" to the inner center of my lip... wth :/


 Stunning :eyelove:





BitterSweet1016 said:


> Sorry for some odd reason my phone decided it was done uploading images haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful! 





AutumnMoon said:


> I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.


 Beautiful too! My gosh everyone looks so beautiful,  can't wait.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I need Wolvesmouth


  Yes you do!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

I sloppily threw coven on in the car this morning so sorry about the unintentional ombré lip but I'm really loving coven it's SO different from any lavender I own and it stayed on for a longgggggg time :heart2:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> I sloppily threw coven on in the car this morning so sorry about the unintentional ombré lip but I'm really loving coven it's SO different from any lavender I own and it stayed on for a longgggggg time


  I'm glad you are loving it!! I can't wait to play with mine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> I sloppily threw coven on in the car this morning so sorry about the unintentional ombré lip but I'm really loving coven it's SO different from any lavender I own and it stayed on for a longgggggg time :heart2:


wowza :eyelove:


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is POE  tried it on at work last night What do u guys think?  ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha
> 
> edit: I did take it off after like an hour, it looked nice on but I couldn't find a liner to match it, I tried the black liner from OCC and it looked decent but I wanted it to be more blue less black. Any suggestions anyone? Also it is definitely a dry matte, reminds me of the texture of the retro matte lipsticks by MAC, and it doesn't "stick" to the inner center of my lip... wth :/


  Hiiiii there!!! I bought Poe from you last night at Roosevelt Field!!!    Lol I finally tried it out today and I love it!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 17, 2014)

Poe outside  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poe inside


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm glad you are loving it!! I can't wait to play with mine


 Hope you love it too!    





Dolly Snow said:


> wowza :eyelove:


 Thanks


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> I sloppily threw coven on in the car this morning so sorry about the unintentional ombré lip but I'm really loving coven it's SO different from any lavender I own and it stayed on for a longgggggg time :heart2:


 Beautiful! 





MissElle12 said:


>


 :eyelove:  Is this poe?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 17, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful!   :eyelove:  Is this poe?


  Yes! Sorry mobile is full of issues today  I just went back and added the name. Depending on how the light catches it it flashes from navy to deep purple. Not gritty...a teensy bit patchy tho.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


Lovely on you!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Yes! Sorry mobile is full of issues today


 Well honey poe is gorgeous on you :eyelove:


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I really hated the first KVD lipsticks, but I am warming up to the new ones. Here's Coven on me.


 Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2014)

kpxgenie said:


> Thanks so much!!  Ugh I need them both!


 No problem! Yeah they're beautiful colours!


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 17, 2014)

Got my order today!! I was pleasantly surprised by _Bauhau5_, it's a nice deep raspberry color on me. Very pretty. _Homegirl _gives me lifeeee! I was blown when I couldn't find the original anymore, so I had to jump on it this time. I'm also very happy to say I love _Motorhead_, it's exactly what I was hoping for. I would say Homegirl and Motorhead are pretty similar, except that Homegirl has a purple/plum undertone and Motorhead is more burgundy/red. I don't mind though, I love me some vamps!

  As for the formula, they're definitely very matte (yay!). I don't find them patchy but I would definiely have to make sure my lips are moisturized and exfoliated before applying. Also, I have to press hard and go over my lips a few times to get maximum opacity. I agree with whoever said they feel like MAC retro mattes, they even smell like them too!

  You guys have given me _Poe _fever so I went ahead and ordered that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When Poe comes in, I'll try to post some swatches for everything.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Got my order today!! I was pleasantly surprised by _Bauhau5_, it's a nice deep raspberry color on me. Very pretty. _Homegirl_ gives me lifeeee! I was blown when I couldn't find the original anymore, so I had to jump on it this time. I'm also very happy to say I love _Motorhead_, it's exactly what I was hoping for. I would say Homegirl and Motorhead are pretty similar, except that Homegirl has a purple/plum undertone and Motorhead is more burgundy/red. I don't mind though, I love me some vamps!  As for the formula, they're definitely very matte (yay!). I don't find them patchy but I would definiely have to make sure my lips are moisturized and exfoliated before applying. Also, I have to press hard and go over my lips a few times to get maximum opacity. I agree with whoever said they feel like MAC retro mattes, they even smell like them too!  You guys have given me _Poe_ fever so I went ahead and ordered that too! mg:   When Poe comes in, I'll try to post some swatches for everything.


 I demand Bauhau5 swatches!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I need Wolvesmouth


  Yes yes you do it would look amazing on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Yes yes you do it would look amazing on you.


  Do you have Heaux to compare?
  I feel like it may be similar in color, obv different finish.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 17, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Well honey poe is gorgeous on you


Thanks ladies! Melrose have u checked any out yet?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Thanks ladies! Melrose have u checked any out yet?


 I'm hoping I can tomorrow or Saturday.  So far I'm thinking of poe, luv, and every shade I can get my hands on. Which ever shade I like best is going home with me.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you have Heaux to compare?
> I feel like it may be similar in color, obv different finish.


  No I don't sorry I skipped that whole collection. It's pretty much like if Plum Dressing was a lipstick. It's kind of close to rebel but not as pink berry but more red/copper berry. I would post a swatch but rebel is showing up extremely red on my camera for some reason.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 17, 2014)

I need coven ASAP! Anyone living in New York get these yet? Lmk which sephora has these went to queens center mall yesterday and they didn't have them


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> I sloppily threw coven on in the car this morning so sorry about the unintentional ombré lip but I'm really loving coven it's SO different from any lavender I own and it stayed on for a longgggggg time


  Girl… That color was made for you.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Poe inside


  This is absolutely STUNNING on you! I don't think I could ever pull off a navy, as much as I'd want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'd try and say I was buying it for my kit, but I don't think I'd get any clients wanting me to use it on them


----------



## armeonicx (Jul 17, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I need coven ASAP! Anyone living in New York get these yet? Lmk which sephora has these went to queens center mall yesterday and they didn't have them


  The ones in Union Sq, 34th (Not JC Pennys) and both Times Square have only 6 of the shades out on the floor. Most of the pink shades.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 17, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> The ones in Union Sq, 34th (Not JC Pennys) and both Times Square have only 6 of the shades out on the floor. Most of the pink shades.


 Damn I really want agatha and coven


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> No I don't sorry I skipped that whole collection. It's pretty much like if Plum Dressing was a lipstick. It's kind of close to rebel but not as pink berry but more red/copper berry. I would post a swatch but rebel is showing up extremely red on my camera for some reason.


  Totally understand. Yea I need wolvesmouth too. I'll save that buy for my birthday month though.
  So for September I want Poe, Wolvesmouth, Gothica and Countess. 
  More than likely as September approaches it'll grow lol


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful lip swatches ladies   I wonder when these will release fully at the Sephoras around me...they've kinda been on the hush hush about these it's weird lol


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally understand. Yea I need wolvesmouth too. I'll save that buy for my birthday month though.
> So for September I want Poe, Wolvesmouth, Gothica and Countess.
> More than likely as September approaches it'll grow lol


  Yeah I am really curious of how Gothica will look on me. I think it might make a good layering color or just a bit in the center of the lips. And now she has new liquid liners too....Need more money. Would it be bad to pimp my husband out just for makeup? LOL kidding.....


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Poe inside


  That color looks so lovely on you.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Yes yes you do it would look amazing on you.


  Thanks darling! It's on my list


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 17, 2014)

Everyone is looking great in their lippies. I went to Sephora today and they had  6 shades in the front of the store. I saw my fave SA and started talking to her. Turns out they had the more out there colors in the back. I was able to exchange Coven for Homegirl. They didn't have Poe available yet. She said it is coming. Apparently they are waiting for a update for the KVD "stand" if you will. She also pulled LUV from the back for me.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Everyone is looking great in their lippies. I went to Sephora today and they had  6 shades in the front of the store. I saw my fave SA and started talking to her. Turns out they had the more out there colors in the back. I was able to exchange Coven for Homegirl. They didn't have Poe available yet. She said it is coming. Apparently they are waiting for a update for the KVD "stand" if you will. She also pulled LUV from the back for me.


  I neeeeeeed coven in my life


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 17, 2014)

t-b   UD Shame, MAC Talk That Talk, MAC Instigator, KVD Motorhead, KVD Homegirl.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 17, 2014)

t-b KVD L.U.V (liquid), MAC Strong Woman, MAC Heroine, KVD L.U.V.


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


>


 
  Soooooo prettyyyyyyyy


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> The other hand swatch is Wolvesmouth on bottom with Kat Von D Folied lipstick in F.T.W


 
  You look gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 loveeeeeee, jenise!


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Poe inside


 
  Fabulous, MissElle


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> KVD L.U.V (liquid), MAC Strong Woman, MAC Heroine, KVD L.U.V.


 
  Thank you, DILLIGAF


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am sort of a newbie here. What I have to say is: I already got Lolita and Mau5 - Kat renamed it Bauhau5, guess she broke up w/ deadmau5 - both in liquid version. Anyway, I am not buying Studded Kiss shades that already exist in liquid formula. Liquid lippies are waaaaaaaaaay better, the colors look so much brighter and lip contour gets really nicer than regular lipsticks. Oh, of course. It takes years to them to come out of your lips. And there's more: they're cheaper. LOL. However im really interested about Coven and Homegirl. I am also looking for a nice black lippie. Im thinking about purchasing Pretty Zombie's Black Cat instead of Slayer. And that's it. PS Bauhau5 and Lolita look A-effin-MAZING in liquid formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ultra-matte kisses from Brasil


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

paulamurta said:


> Hi everyone! I am sort of a newbie here. What I have to say is: I already got Lolita and Mau5 - Kat renamed it Bauhau5, guess she broke up w/ deadmau5 - both in liquid version. Anyway, I am not buying Studded Kiss shades that already exist in liquid formula. Liquid lippies are waaaaaaaaaay better, the colors look so much brighter and lip contour gets really nicer than regular lipsticks. Oh, of course. It takes years to them to come out of your lips. And there's more: they're cheaper. LOL. However im really interested about Coven and Homegirl. I am also looking for a nice black lippie. Im thinking about purchasing Pretty Zombie's Black Cat instead of Slayer. And that's it. PS Bauhau5 and Lolita look A-effin-MAZING in liquid formula.   ultra-matte kisses from Brasil


Welcome!  I need lolita in the liquid form and vampira too.  Have you tried lime crime black velvet? It is a really great super black liquid lipstick.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 18, 2014)

MACina said:


> Fabulous, MissElle


  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 18, 2014)

Poe and Slayer are back online


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you tried lime crime black velvet? It is a really great super black liquid lipstick.


Thanks! I am totally considering LC's, and going crazy about Wicked too!! I'll do some more researches!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

paulamurta said:


> Thanks! I am totally considering LC's, and going crazy about Wicked too!! I'll do some more researches!


I ordered Wicked for my sister.  You need them. I hear so many good things about them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Poe and Slayer are back online


been online since lastnight :wink:


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Girl… That color was made for you.





MACina said:


> :agree:   beautiful!!!!!!!!!      :eyelove:  loveeeeeee, jenise!


   Thank you both


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 18, 2014)

Ladies which black would be the best one to invest in: KVD Slayer. Melt Bane (when it's back in stock grrr), Pretty Zombies Black or Lime Crime Black Velvet?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 18, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Lol I finally tried it out today and I love it!!


  What a tiny small world! lol!
  I'm glad u love it!

  Hi again! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Ladies which black would be the best one to invest in: KVD Slayer. Melt Bane (when it's back in stock grrr), Pretty Zombies Black or Lime Crime Black Velvet?


Lime crime black velvet and melt bane!


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 18, 2014)

Can you post a swatch of them both so I can see how opaque it is?





Dolly Snow said:


> Lime crime black velvet and melt bane!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Can you post a swatch of them both so I can see how opaque it is?


Sadly i don't have LC black velvet.  I have bane. I'll post a swatch for you when I am near my makeup....so in a few hours


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 18, 2014)

You all look lovely!   Some of these colors look so cool! I am particularly tempted by Wonderchilde and Lullaby.  I've never purchased any KVD makeup before. Exactly what is the lipstick scent several of you mentioned? Is there any taste? I have a lifelong problem with various scents giving me a soar throat, hence why I usually exclusively stick to MAC and other vanilla scented lip products and anything else with no scent. Wondering if these could possibly work for me. TIA!


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> You all look lovely!   Some of these colors look so cool! I am particularly tempted by Wonderchilde and Lullaby.  I've never purchased any KVD makeup before. Exactly what is the lipstick scent several of you mentioned? Is there any taste? I have a lifelong problem with various scents giving me a soar throat, hence why I usually exclusively stick to MAC and other vanilla scented lip products and anything else with no scent. Wondering if these could possibly work for me. TIA!


 They smell like delicious creme brûlée and have no taste! So I think they would work for you


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> They smell like delicious creme brûlée and have no taste! So I think they would work for you


  Ohhh, that sounds awesome! Thank you so much for answering!  I will have to go to my JCP later today and check these out. The packaging looks so cool too, and I'm not usually one who cares about packaging as long as it doesn't break easily.


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> I will have to go to my JCP later today and check these out. The packaging looks so cool too, and I'm not usually one who cares about packaging as long as it doesn't break easily.


  no problem & yes, I LOVE the packaging!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 18, 2014)

These colors are nice, I think I want wolvesmouth, bachelorette and a red shade and a dark shade like motorhead! I also love the packaging.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Ladies which black would be the best one to invest in: KVD Slayer. Melt Bane (when it's back in stock grrr), Pretty Zombies Black or Lime Crime Black Velvet?


  I heard Pretty Zombies liquid lipstick is amazing but have yet to buy anything from them yet. Truthfully if you're going to get a black liquid lipstick that is suppose to stay on all day long I would suggest getting a black lipstick as well for touch ups during the day because nothing looks worse than faded black lips haha. So far with my experience with Kat Von D lipsticks is they are wonderful and wear very well on the lips. Though again i've heard both Melt and Lime Crime are great.


----------



## armeonicx (Jul 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is POE  tried it on at work last night
> What do u guys think?
> 
> ps. excuse my makeup but I had been wearing it for like 14 hours and it was the end of the night haha
> ...


  I've been using "Ink" by UD. It's a decent match. My poe has trouble sticking to the center too.


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I heard Pretty Zombies liquid lipstick is amazing but have yet to buy anything from them yet. Truthfully if you're going to get a black liquid lipstick that is suppose to stay on all day long I would suggest getting a black lipstick as well for touch ups during the day because nothing looks worse than faded black lips haha. So far with my experience with Kat Von D lipsticks is they are wonderful and wear very well on the lips. Though again i've heard both Melt and Lime Crime are great.


I have 2 shades of PZ's lippies: 3 Witches, which is a beeeautiful vivid dark purple and Spellbook, the most beautiful pink i have EVER seen. No joking. Candy Yum Yum's got nothing on Spellbook. Anyway. I also have got LC's Red Velvet and I must say LC's lippies are a lil bit thicker. Also, LC has got the best scent in the game. It beats all of them. Listen, im not saying Pretty Zombie's scent is bad, i just think they could improve a little bit.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 18, 2014)

paulamurta said:


> I have 2 shades of PZ's lippies: 3 Witches, which is a beeeautiful vivid dark purple and Spellbook, the most beautiful pink i have EVER seen. No joking. Candy Yum Yum's got nothing on Spellbook. Anyway. I also have got LC's Red Velvet and I must say LC's lippies are a lil bit thicker. Also, LC has got the best scent in the game. It beats all of them. Listen, im not saying Pretty Zombie's scent is bad, i just think they could improve a little bit.


  Yeah I think alot of smaller indie companies usually don't have the best of scents because they're not extremely experienced yet when it comes to that they focus on the texture first and probably think of scent later.  But then again alot of main brand companies like Revlon and stuff have horrible scented things but I guess they just don't care haha.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Motorhead and Homegirl are very similar. I like Homegirl more. If possible I would like to find the old formula of Homegirl as well. I fell in love with the swatch when I was looking for the newer lipsticks.


----------



## thebluefairy (Jul 18, 2014)

I got Coven in the mail today and will definitely be returning it. I've never used such a patchy and dry lipstick before :/


----------



## StarDust1203 (Jul 18, 2014)

I picked up poe and coven, they are gorgeous! An associate was nice enough to grab them for me....there were 4 on display but mostly red shades and I didn't have time to swatch but I can agree that the scent is amazing!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

thebluefairy said:


> I got Coven in the mail today and will definitely be returning it. I've never used such a patchy and dry lipstick before :/


  Did you try to moisturize your lips to see if that helps with dryness and patchiness?


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

Talking about Pretty Zombie Cosmetics... has someone tried to swatch Coven next to PZC's Potion #9 yet? Is it just me or they really might be similar??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Ladies which black would be the best one to invest in: KVD Slayer. Melt Bane (when it's back in stock grrr), Pretty Zombies Black or Lime Crime Black Velvet?


Here is the swatch of Melt Bane for you.


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


jesus i gotta order that


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

paulamurta said:


> Talking about Pretty Zombie Cosmetics... has someone tried to swatch Coven next to PZC's Potion #9 yet? Is it just me or they really might be similar??


  I 've already returned Coven but I do own PZC's Potion #9. Coven is much more grayed out. I can't wear Coven without doctoring it up to work for me. Potion #9 I can wear right out of the tube.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I 've already returned Coven but I do own PZC's Potion #9. Coven is much more grayed out. I can't wear Coven without doctoring it up to work for me. Potion #9 I can wear right out of the tube.


  I've never heard of this brand then I googled it and fell in love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

paulamurta said:


> jesus i gotta order that


It is a fantastic Black lipstick.


----------



## Hay Mich (Jul 18, 2014)

How similar is Coven to Quite Cute?  Also, I'm tempted by Vampira but not sure it would look good on a pale girl like me because of the brown tones in it.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 18, 2014)

Is the general consensus here that the formulation for LUV is better in the liquid form? I need that color, but if one formulation is superior I'll buy it in that particular form <3


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hay Mich said:


> How similar is Coven to Quite Cute?  Also, I'm tempted by Vampira but not sure it would look good on a pale girl like me because of the brown tones in it.


  Brown tone reds actually look very nice on pale girls. I thought the same thing but I tried a few and love them. A really good example of how they might look on more pale skin girls is both Goldiestarling and Vintage or Tackys review of the OCC ModernCraft liptars that which includes Anita in it. ^_^

  Also if you want I have Vampira liquid lipstick if you would like me to lip swatch it if you're the same pale tone as me haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Brown tone reds actually look very nice on pale girls. I thought the same thing but I tried a few and love them. A really good example of how they might look on more pale skin girls is both Goldiestarling and Vintage or Tackys review of the OCC ModernCraft liptars that which includes Anita in it. ^_^  Also if you want I have Vampira liquid lipstick if you would like me to lip swatch it if you're the same pale tone as me haha


I want to see vampira on you. And I feel the same I love brown toned reds on pale gales and on myself.


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Is the general consensus here that the formulation for LUV is better in the liquid form? I need that color, but if one formulation is superior I'll buy it in that particular form <3


apparently, it looks like the liq formula is quite better! I would totally buy this!


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 18, 2014)

Hay Mich said:


> How similar is Coven to Quite Cute?  Also, I'm tempted by Vampira but not sure it would look good on a pale girl like me because of the brown tones in it.


  I am a NC15. Its not about looking good or not. Imo, it does look good. But when you are pale as this you gotta feel confident to wear bold shades such as Vampira. I dont have any problems with that, but I strongly recommend you to try it on in a local Sephora before ordering. Seriously! It is gorrrrgeous!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 18, 2014)

Vampire liquid lipstick. Sorry you only get one eye because they couldn't stop looking crazy today hahaha. Also the main thing I love about her liquid lipstick is they come off easily with a baby wipe or makeup wipe of course but you might need to put some lip balm on afterwords. Not sure if that's because of the lipstick or wipe though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampire liquid lipstick. Sorry you only get one eye because they couldn't stop looking crazy today hahaha. Also the main thing I love about her liquid lipstick is they come off easily with a baby wipe or makeup wipe of course but you might need to put some lip balm on afterwords. Not sure if that's because of the lipstick or wipe though


I need Vampira in my life! It looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampire liquid lipstick. Sorry you only get one eye because they couldn't stop looking crazy today hahaha. Also the main thing I love about her liquid lipstick is they come off easily with a baby wipe or makeup wipe of course but you might need to put some lip balm on afterwords. Not sure if that's because of the lipstick or wipe though


 :hot: gorg


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Samuella said:


> Is the general consensus here that the formulation for LUV is better in the liquid form? I need that color, but if one formulation is superior I'll buy it in that particular form <3


  Absolutely!!!! Buy the liquid especially if you already own Heroine by MAC.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 18, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> gorg


  Thank you ^_^


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Wow I love it and totally need this in my life.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampire liquid lipstick. Sorry you only get one eye because they couldn't stop looking crazy today hahaha. Also the main thing I love about her liquid lipstick is they come off easily with a baby wipe or makeup wipe of course but you might need to put some lip balm on afterwords. Not sure if that's because of the lipstick or wipe though


  Love this on you!!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 18, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Love this on you!!


  Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> Wow I love it and totally need this in my life.


Np. I describe it like tar. It is super opaque and grabs on to your lips for full black lips.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Np. I describe it like tar. It is super opaque and grabs on to your lips for full black lips.


  Speaking of tar have you tried tarred from OCC?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampire liquid lipstick. Sorry you only get one eye because they couldn't stop looking crazy today hahaha. Also the main thing I love about her liquid lipstick is they come off easily with a baby wipe or makeup wipe of course but you might need to put some lip balm on afterwords. Not sure if that's because of the lipstick or wipe though


 That color is gorgeous in liquid form :eyelove: I need that color so bad


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampire liquid lipstick. Sorry you only get one eye because they couldn't stop looking crazy today hahaha. Also the main thing I love about her liquid lipstick is they come off easily with a baby wipe or makeup wipe of course but you might need to put some lip balm on afterwords. Not sure if that's because of the lipstick or wipe though


 
  Wow....stunning


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Poe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


I effing love poe on you! Seriously stunning!


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


 





  loveeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Coven


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven


stunning


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Coven and Nightmoth combo


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I effing love poe on you! Seriously stunning!


  Thanks!! My Love  You were right I love it to death :eyelove:  





MACina said:


> loveeeeeeeeeeeee


 Aww!! Thanks Sweets


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks!! My Love  You were right I love it to death :eyelove:  Aww!! Thanks Sweets


I knew you would. The purple shimmer helps make it extra special and flattering on everyone. But on you it is


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven and Nightmoth combo


 





   whoaaaa, this combo makes me drooling


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  WOW!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


 Love! Did you line it w anything?


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  looks aMAYzing on you


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven





rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven and Nightmoth combo


 Wowza you are in fire :hot: you look amazing and I also love poe on you beautiful beautiful!!!


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 19, 2014)

OK I wasn't sold on poe until I saw a video of it. The shimmer is soo beautiful and noticeable in video because, you know, the person is moving their lips and such. I really want it. I am going to wait for the NYX Wickeds and if the blue doesn't satisfy me then I will take the plunge for this one FOR SURE.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


omg u look stunning I love the whole look and your eye makeup is so beautiful too u rocking Poe


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven and Nightmoth combo


Love love love beautiful


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 19, 2014)

Wondering...has anyone in toronto been able to track down a coven or Poe in store?


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Looks great on you. 





rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 19, 2014)

I've called so many different sephoras in toronto and none seem to have Poe or Coven. I should've just ordered them online. I'm ordering Poe today but Coven is sold out. I'm debating what else to get (gotta get that free shipping)  [@]@rocksteadybaby[/@] you look badass and beautiful in your lipsticks!


----------



## mango13 (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


   Poe looks amazing on you!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


  OMFG now I need Poe times 1000!!!! This is incredible on you!!! So sexy and smoldering :shock:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I knew you would. The purple shimmer helps make it extra special and flattering on everyone. But on you it is


 Yes the purple shimmer is to die for sometimes it looks Navy and in certain lighting it appears deep purple :eyelove:


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes the purple shimmer is to die for sometimes it looks Navy and in certain lighting it appears deep purple


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

MACina said:


> :jawdrop:    whoaaaa, this combo makes me drooling


 I love the combo makes Cove pop !!   





BitterSweet1016 said:


> WOW!!!


  Thanks!! Doll   





jenise said:


> Love! Did you line it w anything?


 Nope just the lipstick   





emberdarling said:


> looks aMAYzing on you


 Thank you!!   





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Wowza you are in fire :hot: you look amazing and I also love poe on you beautiful beautiful!!!


 Poe is my Fav :eyelove:  





allthingsglam said:


> omg u look stunning I love the whole look and your eye makeup is so beautiful too u rocking Poe


  Thanks ! Doll   





allthingsglam said:


> Love love love beautiful


 


LadyMisfit said:


> Wow! Looks great on you.


 Thank you very much!!    





mango13 said:


> Poe looks amazing on you!


 Poe is pure love :eyelove:   





AutumnMoon said:


> OMFG now I need Poe times 1000!!!! This is incredible on you!!! So sexy and smoldering :shock:


 You need this lipstick it's gorgeous :eyelove:  





DILLIGAF said:


> :thud:


  Thank you!! I'm blushing


----------



## tchristi (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautylogicblog have a pic on her instagram of the lipstick set for the holidays


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I effing love poe on you! Seriously stunning!





jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


  Thanks!! My Lo  





MACina said:


> loveeeeeeeeeeeee


 Lovely !! :eyelove:


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 19, 2014)

tchristi said:


> Beautylogicblog have a pic on her instagram of the lipstick set for the holidays


  I just peeped that 9 lipsticks for 40 bucks! Wow great deal!!!!!! But waiting is a bitch lol October seems to be the month where my wallet will be crying


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


So very beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


double post sorry


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I just peeped that 9 lipsticks for 40 bucks! Wow great deal!!!!!! But waiting is a bitch lol October seems to be the month where my wallet will be crying


Great deal long wait thanks for posting


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> So very beautiful


 Thank you!


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

tchristi said:


> Beautylogicblog have a pic on her instagram of the lipstick set for the holidays


 OMG :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

tchristi said:


> Beautylogicblog have a pic on her instagram of the lipstick set for the holidays


 I saw that I can't wait adding it to my list :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


  Love it on you!


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it on you!


 Thank you dolly


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


  Oh wow you can really see the purple in it too. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Oh wow you can really see the purple in it too. It looks amazing on you.


 Thank you! The color changes in every lighting lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister bought me Homegirl online the other night! It should be here Tuesday


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister bought me Homegirl online the other night! It should be here Tuesday :yahoo:


Great sister yayI know u are going to look great in it too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister bought me Homegirl online the other night! It should be here Tuesday :yahoo:


 :yahoo: You deserve it Dolly!! What a lovely sister can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Great sister yayI know u are going to look great in it too


  I've been wanting it since kvd first came out with lipsticks, my sephora was always sold out.
  So glad I got one this time around.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister bought me Homegirl online the other night! It should be here Tuesday :yahoo:


  *dance* ...... (shh I'm not on a phone unable to do the right emote shhhh)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/qpWtEksOVH/  I want GOTHICA for sure! Looks nothing like moody bloom


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/qpWtEksOVH/  I want GOTHICA for sure! Looks nothing like moody bloom


 I agree it's a very unique color :eyelove:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

Everyone looks amazing in Poe!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


 Wow, it looks amazing on you! :eyelove:  I love it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


   Beautiful ! Gorgeous makeup too !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I agree it's a very unique color


  I want those ones and thin lizzy.
  I am curious which lipsticks are in KVDs holiday sample thing, I don't want to buy them twice lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 19, 2014)

The lipsticks in this collection are like Pokemon, gotta catch em all


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> The lipsticks in this collection are like Pokemon, gotta catch em all


  Yea they sure are lol


----------



## sdsamler (Jul 19, 2014)

Booo Poe was sold out at my sephora in Glendale :/


----------



## sdsamler (Jul 19, 2014)

On the plus side, coven is the matte version of NYX macron lippie in lavender....which I'm wearing lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want those ones and thin lizzy. I am curious which lipsticks are in KVDs holiday sample thing, I don't want to buy them twice lol


 I want to know too. I'm not buying any more KVD lipsticks until I get the Holiday one like you I don't want duplicates .


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 19, 2014)

The holiday set looks good but damn I want Poe now and I had to toss 2 others in my cart for free shipping. If there's only as few doubles of what I have then I might get it but if there's a bunch (since I've bought 5) I'll pass but maybe get it as a Xmas gift for my sister.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  Loveeee Poe on you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Guess I will wait for the Holiday sets to take the plunge!!!


----------



## sdsamler (Jul 19, 2014)

I dunno, I swatched the 6 or 7 colors they had and just....wasn't blown away :/ the color just seemed patchy if u swiped over it more then once and they didn't seem like a creamy matte like Mac but def more dry looking. Poe was the exception, that swatched beautifully but I'll have to wait for more stock :/


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, it looks amazing on you! :eyelove:  I love it


 Thank you!!   





Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful ! Gorgeous makeup too !


 Aww!! you so sweet 


Vineetha said:


> Loveeee Poe on you :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:


 Thanks Sweets!!


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 19, 2014)

Everybody is looking so fantastic in Poe (and every other color). I can't wait for mine to arrive on Monday!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Guess I will wait for the Holiday sets to take the plunge!!!:sigh:


Yea me too...of course if impulse takes over lol I am doomed


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea me too...of course if impulse takes over lol I am doomed








 I almost gave in yest but they were out of both motorhead and prayer! So now I will wait for the sets!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  I almost gave in yest but they were out of both motorhead and prayer! So now I will wait for the sets!


I am pretty sure slayer and prayer are in the sets...along with lolita and agatha


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am pretty sure slayer and prayer are in the sets...along with lolita and agatha


  Yes!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!!!!:rasta:


last year she did the same...some nudes...a red, a purple and orange. But in the pic of the set that looks like slayer to me.  And she always has a dark red too. So perhaps motorhead is in it aswell.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 19, 2014)

Picked up Lecole Des Femmes today, wished I would've picked up more. I have my eyes on Noble and Lovecraft too. Love the formula!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 19, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Picked up Lecole Des Femmes today, wished I would've picked up more. I have my eyes on Noble and Lovecraft too. Love the formula!


  I also picked up LDF and Lovecraft (plus some others lol) and LDF is a great everyday pink. It's bright, but somehow neutral. Does that make sense? Lovecraft is really great. I'm loving this whole line. My sephora only had a couple out and acted all pissy when I asked them to get the ones I wanted from the back. They said they might update the floor in a week or so. So basically they knew nothing.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I also picked up LDF and Lovecraft (plus some others lol) and LDF is a great everyday pink. It's bright, but somehow neutral. Does that make sense? Lovecraft is really great. I'm loving this whole line. My sephora only had a couple out and acted all pissy when I asked them to get the ones I wanted from the back. They said they might update the floor in a week or so. So basically they knew nothing.


 My Sephora acted kinda the same way. The first girl I asked played dumb but when I asked the guy behind the counter he happily looked for me, but he couldn't find Lovecraft.  Noble was lovely, reminded me of Creme D Nude! I'll have to go back and swatch the others.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And she always has a dark red too. So perhaps motorhead is in it aswell.


  Hopefully Yes and that would be AWESOME.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the mini versions right? Except for Poe did you feel the texture was a bit dry esp of the matte ones from the range. They did swatch okay but not really creamy texture wise.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hopefully Yes and that would be AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes mini versions like last year I am sure.
  Yea I agree, most were on the drier side. Took a bit of work to have them look beautiful on.
  But I think the hassle it has is worth it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 19, 2014)

I went to sephora today and got Poe yay! I want several others but I was good and only grabbed that. Coven looked beautiful and so did homegirl and vampira, can't wait to pick up more but I'm curious which ones will be in the holiday set. Oh and Slayer looked awesome too but I already have melt bane and lime crime styletto so I don't think I need another black.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 19, 2014)

Also the girl at my sephora was really nice she brought out the bag Of testers so I could pick what I wanted and then went back and got it for me.


----------



## emberdarling (Jul 19, 2014)

tchristi said:


> Beautylogicblog have a pic on her instagram of the lipstick set for the holidays


 
  WHAT???


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister bought me Homegirl online the other night! It should be here Tuesday


 





 WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2014)

This is Poe. I'm sorry ladies but I wanted to get the pics up before I went to bed. I feel a bad headache coming on.


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


 
  Prettyyyyyyy


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is Poe. I'm sorry ladies but I wanted to get the pics up before I went to bed. I feel a bad headache coming on.


  Love it! Feel better, love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is Poe. I'm sorry ladies but I wanted to get the pics up before I went to bed. I feel a bad headache coming on.


Feel better dilligaf! Poe is amazing on you


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 20, 2014)

I love Poe, it's so beautiful and actually very wearable. I'm going to wear it to work tomorrow.  I put it on and took a pic but I look terrible lol so I will have to take one tomorrow.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 20, 2014)

You know what I'm gonna post a pic anyways I love this lipstick!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> You know what I'm gonna post a pic anyways I love this lipstick!


 You do not look terrible :eyelove: You look stunning in Poe!!


----------



## Indieprincess (Jul 20, 2014)

I went to my sephora yesterday and they only had like 6 colors just reds and pinks soooo not what I was looking for. I was so stoked to get Gothica, Moterhead, and Wonderchilde to start but no...they still had the full range of the old lipsticks. I guess, they're waiting to update the setup. I'll check back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> You know what I'm gonna post a pic anyways I love this lipstick!


Holy moly you are stunning in poe!


----------



## MACina (Jul 20, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> You know what I'm gonna post a pic anyways I love this lipstick!


 
  BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 20, 2014)

I never should have set foot in this thread! My wallet is angry at me now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to JCP Friday on the hunt for Wonderchilde. They had one left and no tester, so I had to buy without swatching first. I basically never do that, but I figured what the heck.

Wore it today and I am in LOVE! It is gorgeous. If you've seen/have Infra-Violet Electric Cool eyeshadow by MAC, imagine that but more Violet and with more shimmer, and in lipstick form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When the sunlight hit it, I could see silvery shimmer, blue shimmer, etc. SO PRETTY. Be warned it basically looks nothing like it does in the tube, at least on me. Considerably lighter and nowhere near as purple. On my pale, cool self with my fairly pigmented rosy lips, it looked very different than MAC's Dodgy Girl.

  I didn't have time to use my MAC P&P first, but it applied very easily regardless. Smooth, didn't have to go over my lips twice. Not patchy at all, and I didn't have the problem of it not sticking to the center of my lips like I read some of the other colors can cause. Granted, this one is not a matte. Despite the shimmer/glitter, I didn't feel any grittiness at all. Drank a frappuccinno, and very little lipstick transferred to the straw. I had worn it about 3-4 hours before I ate dinner (a chicken wrap with lots of dressing). The wrap absolutely decimated it and left me with just a tiny bit of lipstick on my upper lip. I'm hoping primer will help that issue in the future.

  The scent didn't bother me at all. Actually preferred it to MAC's vanilla scent. I loved WC so much, I went back Saturday and got Lullabye too. I am holding off on buying any more until that holiday set comes out. I will pick that up for sure, even though Wonderchilde looks like one of them.

Whenever I wear Lullabye, I will share my thoughts on that too.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Jul 20, 2014)

I want so many of these lipsticks, I'm going to the poor house  lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is Poe. I'm sorry ladies but I wanted to get the pics up before I went to bed. I feel a bad headache coming on.


  I just realized the monstrous mess behind me. My closet fell down. So half of my stuff is on my bed for now.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 20, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> I never should have set foot in this thread! My wallet is angry at me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes I feel the exact same way about Wonderchilde ^_^ I'm glad you love it as much as I do. If the lip primer doesn't help with the staying power maybe try a liner or putting it over dodgy girl. I only worn it for a few hours too so far but haven't eaten or drank anything yet with it one so I'm hoping a liner will help.

  Yes please do a review on Lullabye because that might be my next grab ^_^


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been dying to get my hands on  Coven & Poe. I went to 2 sephoras a few times & called every store in toronto and some if the surrounding area for them. Everyone said they didn't have it but I suspected they were lying. I decided I'd just order them online so last night I did but Coven was sold out. Today I went to a store I've never been to (that I called but was told they didn't have it). I asked a SA if they had it, she checked the back & told me no. While I'm waiting in line to return some items they same girl comes over and hands me Coven...                                                              TLDR (Short Version)                         sephora lies but thanks to the one girl who was nice enough to get it for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> TLDR (Short Version) sephora lies but thanks to the one girl who was nice enough to get it for me.


  Something similar happened last night when I went to get Poe. I walked in the cashier had it on. I asked her what she was wearing and she told me KVD in Poe. I asked her where the display was and she told me they weren't out. Only certain colors. At that point I was going through my Sephora app and it confirmed that it was there as a manager walked up. He asked me what I was looking for. I told him. He turned to the cashier and asked her if they have it. She said maybe in the back. He said if we have it let's sell it. So she went in the back and looked, came back to the front and reached under the desk where she had one on hold for herself. I think they are waiting for the counter to update before they get them all out. I'm not purchasing another one until they do. I hate purchasing lipsticks without swatching and I've had to return 2 already because of this.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> TLDR (Short Version) sephora lies but thanks to the one girl who was nice enough to get it for me.


  I would say maybe she didn't lie but rather just didn't see it but I'm assuming she didn't say "oh sorry I guess we did have it" or anything other wise you would have said that so yes yes all the lies lol. So were you able to at least order Poe?


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Something similar happened last night when I went to get Poe. I walked in the cashier had it on. I asked her what she was wearing and she told me KVD in Poe. I asked her where the display was and she told me they weren't out. Only certain colors. At that point I was going through my Sephora app and it confirmed that it was there as a manager walked up. He asked me what I was looking for. I told him. He turned to the cashier and asked her if they have it. She said maybe in the back. He said if we have it let's sell it. So she went in the back and looked, came back to the front and reached under the desk where she had one on hold for herself. I think they are waiting for the counter to update before they get them all out. I'm not purchasing another one until they do. I hate purchasing lipsticks without swatching and I've had to return 2 already because of this.


  Wait she was wearing it and tried to convince you and her manager that they didn't have them? WHAT!!?!?!?!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Something similar happened last night when I went to get Poe. I walked in the cashier had it on. I asked her what she was wearing and she told me KVD in Poe. I asked her where the display was and she told me they weren't out. Only certain colors. At that point I was going through my Sephora app and it confirmed that it was there as a manager walked up. He asked me what I was looking for. I told him. He turned to the cashier and asked her if they have it. She said maybe in the back. He said if we have it let's sell it. So she went in the back and looked, came back to the front and reached under the desk where she had one on hold for herself. I think they are waiting for the counter to update before they get them all out. I'm not purchasing another one until they do. I hate purchasing lipsticks without swatching and I've had to return 2 already because of this.


 I dislike buying without swatching too but I was driving myself crazy trying to find it. I'm hoping it looks good otherwise I'll return it or give it to my sister. I just wish they were easier about letting us see it. Like is it a policy that they aren't suppose to if there's no display? I have no idea. Sucks that you had to return 2 already.  





BitterSweet1016 said:


> I would say maybe she didn't lie but rather just didn't see it but I'm assuming she didn't say "oh sorry I guess we did have it" or anything other wise you would have said that so yes yes all the lies lol. So were you able to at least order Poe?


 I did order Poe Online last night so hopefully I'll have it this week! Yeah she didn't really say anything she just came out and handed it to me. I think she just didn't find it at first maybe. Someone at that location told me on Friday that they didn't have it. Other stores had mixed answers, first they had the lipsticks, then not those colours, then they'd be getting the rest the next day but when I went in the next day it wasn't set to be there for a few weeks, etc etc. just all over the map!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Wait she was wearing it and tried to convince you and her manager that they didn't have them? WHAT!!?!?!?!


 I know unbelievable


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Other stores had mixed answers, first they had the lipsticks, then not those colours, then they'd be getting the rest the next day but when I went in the next day it wasn't set to be there for a few weeks, etc etc. just all over the map!


 
  Wow I haven't been to the stores yet mainly because they're 45mins away and we only go up there every other weekend or so but now I'm afraid to lol Sadly though Boise sometimes gets everything later than other states because well it's Idaho no one cares haha. So we will see other wise more online shopping for me but I would love to see them in person first.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Wow I haven't been to the stores yet mainly because they're 45mins away and we only go up there every other weekend or so but now I'm afraid to lol Sadly though Boise sometimes gets everything later than other states because well it's Idaho no one cares haha. So we will see other wise more online shopping for me but I would love to see them in person first.


 Yeah see my stores are pretty close so it's not too much of a hassle, but for you it's further away, I'd be annoyed to go all the way there to not find what I want. Online is so conveinent it just sucks that you don't get the advantage of swatching first


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so pissed! I sent my sister to sephora yesterday in roosevelt field mall for coven and agatha and the sales person told my sister that those lipsticks were limited edition and not available anymore WTF I'm sorry but how the fck do these people work at sephora when half the time I go in there they never know what the hell I'm talking about !!!! And because my sister didn't know any better she just said thank you and walked out I don't blame her cause she's not into makeup but of you work at sephora I'm expecting you to at least know your shit! Sorry for the rant just feel super down because of this.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I am so pissed! I sent my sister to sephora yesterday in roosevelt field mall for coven and agatha and the sales person told my sister that those lipsticks were limited edition and not available anymore WTF I'm sorry but how the fck do these people work at sephora when half the time I go in there they never know what the hell I'm talking about !!!! And because my sister didn't know any better she just said thank you and walked out I don't blame her cause she's not into makeup but of you work at sephora I'm expecting you to at least know your shit! Sorry for the rant just feel super down because of this.


  I feel you. I feel like a lot of the time I go there they either have no idea what I'm talking about, they're rude or just socializing together. Hope you get your lipsticks soon!


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I feel you. I feel like a lot of the time I go there they either have no idea what I'm talking about, they're rude or just socializing together. Hope you get your lipsticks soon!


  I just don't understand and the thing that gets me the most is one of the lovely ladies on specktra told me that specific sephora would put the lipsticks out Thursday and yesterday was Saturday it just pisses me off that these people get payed to really do jack shit I'm speaking from experience here I know there's probably a lot of people that work at sephora that truly care about the job but why can't any of those people come and ask me if I need any help instead of clueless rude people this literally happens to me every time I go to sephora and my sister was doing my hubby a favor because he wanted to get then for me as a bday present.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 20, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I am so pissed! I sent my sister to sephora yesterday in roosevelt field mall for coven and agatha and the sales person told my sister that those lipsticks were limited edition and not available anymore WTF I'm sorry but how the fck do these people work at sephora when half the time I go in there they never know what the hell I'm talking about !!!! And because my sister didn't know any better she just said thank you and walked out I don't blame her cause she's not into makeup but of you work at sephora I'm expecting you to at least know your shit! Sorry for the rant just feel super down because of this.


 
  This is how I feel when i go into Mac because at my sephora there is at least one girl that will know what I am talking about but at Mac I always seem to know more than they do


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I just don't understand and the thing that gets me the most is one of the lovely ladies on specktra told me that specific sephora would put the lipsticks out Thursday and yesterday was Saturday it just pisses me off that these people get payed to really do jack shit I'm speaking from experience here I know there's probably a lot of people that work at sephora that truly care about the job but why can't any of those people come and ask me if I need any help instead of clueless rude people this literally happens to me every time I go to sephora and my sister was doing my hubby a favor because he wanted to get then for me as a bday present.


 I completely agree & understand the frustrations I've had similar issues a lot


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> This is how I feel when i go into Mac because at my sephora there is at least one girl that will know what I am talking about but at Mac I always seem to know more than they do


 Preach


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 20, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I just don't understand and the thing that gets me the most is one of the lovely ladies on specktra told me that specific sephora would put the lipsticks out Thursday and yesterday was Saturday it just pisses me off that these people get payed to really do jack shit I'm speaking from experience here I know there's probably a lot of people that work at sephora that truly care about the job but why can't any of those people come and ask me if I need any help instead of clueless rude people this literally happens to me every time I go to sephora and my sister was doing my hubby a favor because he wanted to get then for me as a bday present.


Damn, I'm sorry that happened to you...I had called that Sephora twice in the last week and was told both times Thursday. WTF!!

  Wait a sec--they said these are LE?! That's BS too smh


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 20, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Damn, I'm sorry that happened to you...I had called that Sephora twice in the last week and was told both times Thursday. WTF!!  Wait a sec--they said these are LE?! That's BS too smh


  Yea she said they were limited edition and they don't have it anymore! I was like what the fckkkk these just came out!


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I completely agree & understand the frustrations I've had similar issues a lot


  I know I've calmed down now but damn I didn't a little rant lol it's frustrating but whatever


----------



## HelloBlondie (Jul 20, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> I want so many of these lipsticks, I'm going to the poor house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Poe and Coven look interesting, as sort of sci-fi/futuristic/spacey(?) shades for me.


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 20, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Yes I feel the exact same way about Wonderchilde ^_^ I'm glad you love it as much as I do. If the lip primer doesn't help with the staying power maybe try a liner or putting it over dodgy girl. I only worn it for a few hours too so far but haven't eaten or drank anything yet with it one so I'm hoping a liner will help.
> 
> Yes please do a review on Lullabye because that might be my next grab ^_^


  I wore it today!

  Unfortunately I don't have the glowing things to say about it that I did about Wonderchilde. My tube of Lullabye was fairly firm and not the easiest to apply. I've had far worse lipsticks, but this one did tug on my lips some. It also didn't apply evenly, and I had to go over my lower lip about three times, then obviously had to go back and do almost the same on my upper lip so the color would match. I also ended up with the problem others have had with some of the mattes, with the color not sticking to the inner center of my lips (especially my lower lip) after a short amount of time. Also made my lips a little dry and wrinkly looking.

  I only wore it about two hours before I ate (a sandwich). Didn't use primer or liner again. A little more was left on my upper lip after I ate than WC, but still nothing left on my lower lip.

  The color is very pretty, and the shimmer. I didn't find it anything all that earthshattering though; I feel like I have other similar colors. This actually reminded me a bit of Violetta by MAC, but sheerer and obviously a very different type of finish.

  I will try both again with primer in the next couple days and see what happens.

  Your suggestion of Dodgy Girl with WC over it--- oh, I must try! I will try that after I try just WC with primer. That combo sounds like it would be lovely.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> I wore it today!  Unfortunately I don't have the glowing things to say about it that I did about Wonderchilde. My tube of Lullabye was fairly firm and not the easiest to apply. I've had far worse lipsticks, but this one did tug on my lips some. It also didn't apply evenly, and I had to go over my lower lip about three times, then obviously had to go back and do almost the same on my upper lip so the color would match. I also ended up with the problem others have had with some of the mattes, with the color not sticking to the inner center of my lips (especially my lower lip) after a short amount of time. Also made my lips a little dry and wrinkly looking.  I only wore it about two hours before I ate (a sandwich). Didn't use primer or liner again. A little more was left on my upper lip after I ate than WC, but still nothing left on my lower lip.  The color is very pretty, and the shimmer. I didn't find it anything all that earthshattering though; I feel like I have other similar colors. This actually reminded me a bit of Violetta by MAC, but sheerer and obviously a very different type of finish.  I will try both again with primer in the next couple days and see what happens.  Your suggestion of Dodgy Girl with WC over it--- oh, I must try! I will try that after I try just WC with primer. That combo sounds like it would be lovely.


   Well thank you very much on the review of Lullabye. Boo on it not being as great as I hoped because having to work with a bright color that much is always kind of hard or time consuming so I'll have to think about that one now because I was hoping it would be like the Wolvesmouth I got, just glides on easily but does need at least 2 thin passes to be the color in the tube.   I know I still have to try it over Dodgy Girl too haha.


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 21, 2014)

Wanted to wait for Poe to come later but oh well:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bauhau5 - very pretty shade. I'm glad I picked it up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Motörhead: Looooove this shade.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Homegirl: similar to Motörhead but plummier IMO. Love love love just like I knew I would.  Forgive the messy hair and crappy makeup please lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Wanted to wait for Poe to come later but oh well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like all of them on you, but homegirl is fav :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> You know what I'm gonna post a pic anyways I love this lipstick!


 You do not look terrible :eyelove:





indiekicks said:


> Wanted to wait for Poe to come later but oh well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You look Gorgeous in all of them :eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I know I still have to try it over Dodgy Girl too haha.


  Lullabye was one of the first colors I swatched. I found it gritty.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Gothika! I never thought I'd like bronze, but it looks like autumn leaves!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Fab!!!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Wow that looks fantastic.  It would also be awesome on the center of a red lip I bet.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Homegirl: similar to Motörhead but plummier IMO. Love love love just like I knew I would.
> 
> Forgive the messy hair and crappy makeup please lol


  Well glad you got all 3 because they all look wonderful on you.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lullabye was one of the first colors I swatched. I found it gritty.


  Was it? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Gothika! I never thought I'd like bronze, but it looks like autumn leaves!!!


 Gorg


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm so tempted to get Gothica.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 21, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I'm so tempted to get Gothica.


  Do it!! It's so easy to wear and slightly moisturizing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Wanted to wait for Poe to come later but oh well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely in all of them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Gothika! I never thought I'd like bronze, but it looks like autumn leaves!!!


:thud: Gothica  I need Gothica! That is exactly what it reminds me of too, the changing leaves of Autumn


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Homegirl is coming today :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Homegirl is coming today :yahoo: :yahoo:


 :yahoo: That's great news


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Homegirl is coming today











 Pretty pretty pics!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't get a chance to go to Sephora maybe Wednesday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :yahoo: That's great news





Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: :clapping:  Pretty pretty pics!


Of course as soon as it is here lol and I am so excited


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I didn't get a chance to go to Sephora maybe Wednesday.


Nor have I personally. But uh maybe friday I can swing by


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Homegirl is coming today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Did you ladies see T's review for POE? 
  She captured the shimmer quite well. 

  http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-poe-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches#more-169943


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you ladies see T's review for POE?
> She captured the shimmer quite well.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-poe-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches#more-169943


  Yeah the 2 shades she reviewed look super pretty! Both had good ratings too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think the other one was Adora!
  http://www.temptalia.com/product/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick/adora


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah the 2 shades she reviewed look super pretty! Both had good ratings too!   I think the other one was Adora! http://www.temptalia.com/product/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick/adora


Adora is pretty, a little frosty but still a great candy apple red


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Adora is pretty, a little frosty but still a great candy apple red


  I love the frostiness of Adora for the holidays. I usually just have a nude liner one for Fall and then a dark liner to deepen it up for winter ^_^

  Can't wait to see you in Homegirl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I love the frostiness of Adora for the holidays. I usually just have a nude liner one for Fall and then a dark liner to deepen it up for winter ^_^  Can't wait to see you in Homegirl.


that is a good reason to get adora :lol:  And I can't wait to get it. The mail should be here in four hours :thud:


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I can't wait to get it. The mail should be here in four hours


  Go watch two movies that should pass the time ^_^


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Go watch two movies that should pass the time ^_^


Watching re runs of I love lucy lol  Need to find a movie to watch after though


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

I have yet to buy any of these. I need convincing.   By that I mean, please, talk me into it. I really want these, I just can't seem to pull the trigger!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have yet to buy any of these. I need convincing. By that I mean, please, talk me into it. I really want these, I just can't seem to pull the trigger!


oke: you won't regret it. Which are you eyeing?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oke: you won't regret it. Which are you eyeing?


 Dolly girl put that thing away, poking the poor girl. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you won't regret it. Which are you eyeing?


  She doesnt know what she is wishing for


----------



## TheBakingSlave (Jul 21, 2014)

Quote:   edit: I did take it off after like an hour, it looked nice on but I couldn't find a liner to match it, I tried the black liner from OCC and it looked decent but I wanted it to be more blue less black. Any suggestions anyone?



  Hey love, I use the Elf clear lip pencil from their studio line. It is better than the clear Maybeline one because it is thicker and easier to cover the lips quickly. I also like that it doesn't change the color of the lipstick. Rimmel just released a clear lip pencil too!! Now if you want color underneath I will try to find one that looks best with that lipstick. i prefer clear because it leaves the color untainted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and this is Wonderchilde on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  The color (Wonderchilde) is actually showing up the way it does in person (the little circles in the pic are Bokeh style from Ribbet photo editor ;-). It was showing up washed out so I had to do this to get it to show up true to color. I promise this is how it looks . Its the most unique color I have ever seen!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She doesnt know what she is wishing for


  Lol I know


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

TheBakingSlave said:


> Hey love, I use the Elf clear lip pencil from their studio line. It is better than the clear Maybeline one because it is thicker and easier to cover the lips quickly. I also like that it doesn't change the color of the lipstick. Rimmel just released a clear lip pencil too!! Now if you want color underneath I will try to find one that looks best with that lipstick. i prefer clear because it leaves the color untainted


  Welcome to the site and great input


----------



## Kaipie20 (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had to reply I went to Sephora the other day and asked when the lipsticks would b out the lady said Oh the packaging is just new but it's the same as those and walked off! I was like no where r the new colors but I have a quick temper so I just left but I can't stand uninformed rude customer service


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you won't regret it. Which are you eyeing?


  I don't even know anymore!  At first I wanted Bauhau5 because it looked like a medium-dark rich raspberry color, but even though it's pretty, the more I see it I think it just looks like bright pink.  I kind of want Homegirl, but only if it's very burgundy with no hint of brown or warm tones.  I also am eyeing Lovecraft, since it looks really wearable for work (we're encouraged to wear rather conservative makeup), but I'm really not sure how it would pull on me.

  I just, I'm lost.  I basically refuse to go to the mall because I hate the Sephora we have here.  All the SAs are totally pushy yet not helpful, if that makes any sense.

  I need help!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 21, 2014)

I need Gothika in my life! So beautiful on you!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:






  Here I am wearing "Poe":






  Remember how MAC touted "Dodgy Girl" as a "light lavender"? I just
  had to swatch them side by side...





  Kat Von D and MAC apparently have different concepts of lavender. 
  What do you all think?


----------



## TheBakingSlave (Jul 21, 2014)

Quote:   Welcome to the site and great input 






  Thank yo love and in case you guys didn't see it since I added it after, this is Wonderchilde on me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The color (Wonderchilde) is actually showing up the way it does in person (the little circles in the pic are Bokeh style from Ribbet photo editor ;-). It was showing up washed out so I had to do this to get it to show up true to color. I promise this is how it looks . My shirt really is that neon and if you notice my skin looks a normal color just so you know that the color on my lips is not altered at all. Its the most unique color I have ever seen!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> Here I am wearing "Poe":
> 
> ...


  Poe looks really great on you! :eyelove: You rock that lippy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I don't even know anymore!  At first I wanted Bauhau5 because it looked like a medium-dark rich raspberry color, but even though it's pretty, the more I see it I think it just looks like bright pink.  I kind of want Homegirl, but only if it's very burgundy with no hint of brown or warm tones.  I also am eyeing Lovecraft, since it looks really wearable for work (we're encouraged to wear rather conservative makeup), but I'm really not sure how it would pull on me.
> 
> I just, I'm lost.  I basically refuse to go to the mall because I hate the Sephora we have here.  All the SAs are totally pushy yet not helpful, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I need help!


  Well bauhau5 is a pretty deep raspberry color. 
  Homegirl is a deep dark black cherry color, I haven't seen much brown in it truthfully in swatches and such.
  Vampira is a great deep dark red color. But everyone prefers that one in the liquid lipstick form.

  Lovecraft will be super flattering on you. It is one of the very few shades that will work on everyone pretty much. Because of the mauve in it, it'll be perfect for everyday on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are rocking POE!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> Here I am wearing "Poe":
> 
> ...


 Loving poe on you


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

TheBakingSlave said:


> Thank yo love and in case you guys didn't see it since I added it after, this is Wonderchilde on me....:flower:
> 
> [COLOR=181818]The color (Wonderchilde) is actually showing up the way it does in person (the little circles in the pic are Bokeh style from Ribbet photo editor ;-). It was showing up washed out so I had to do this to get it to show up true to color. I promise this is how it looks . My shirt really is that neon and if you notice my skin looks a normal color just so you know that the color on my lips is not altered at all. Its the most unique color I have ever seen!! [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:yahoo: [/COLOR]


 welcome!  I love wonderchilde on my list , beautiful hon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   LOVVEEEEDDD Poe on you!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I don't even know anymore!  At first I wanted Bauhau5 because it looked like a medium-dark rich raspberry color, but even though it's pretty, the more I see it I think it just looks like bright pink.  I kind of want Homegirl, but only if it's very burgundy with no hint of brown or warm tones.  I also am eyeing Lovecraft, since it looks really wearable for work (we're encouraged to wear rather conservative makeup), but I'm really not sure how it would pull on me.
> 
> I just, I'm lost.  I basically refuse to go to the mall because I hate the Sephora we have here.  All the SAs are totally pushy yet not helpful, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I need help!


  Bauhau 5 is not bright pink really at all but more of a raspberry/berry color it has a bit of a purple tone to it or at least that is how the liquid lipstick is. The lipstick might have a more pink sheen to it than the Liquid Lipstick that I have but I am not sure because I haven't been able to see the lipsticks in person.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Homegirl is here! It is a beautiful deep black cherry ! I don't feel like putting on makeup lol so lets see if I can get a nice pic


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

My Poe just got here it's so beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> Here I am wearing "Poe":
> 
> ...


stunning I love Poe on u


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was doing my face and Poe was sitting in front of me so I had to try him on!! I love the color but it is a little patchy but once it's on it feels very comfortable and nondrying.





DILLIGAF said:


> This is Poe. I'm sorry ladies but I wanted to get the pics up before I went to bed. I feel a bad headache coming on.





stephshopaholic said:


> You know what I'm gonna post a pic anyways I love this lipstick!





rocksteadybaby said:


> Poe


  Poe is just so lovely on all 3 of you girls :   





rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven





rocksteadybaby said:


> Coven and Nightmoth combo


  Love the combo!! You look stunning!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

TheBakingSlave said:


> Thank yo love and in case you guys didn't see it since I added it after, this is Wonderchilde on me....:flower:
> 
> [COLOR=181818]The color (Wonderchilde) is actually showing up the way it does in person (the little circles in the pic are Bokeh style from Ribbet photo editor ;-). It was showing up washed out so I had to do this to get it to show up true to color. I promise this is how it looks . My shirt really is that neon and if you notice my skin looks a normal color just so you know that the color on my lips is not altered at all. Its the most unique color I have ever seen!! [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:yahoo: [/COLOR]


so beautiful


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Wanted to wait for Poe to come later but oh well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're rocking all of those shades girl  beautiful!  





Dolly Snow said:


> :thud: Gothica  I need Gothica! That is exactly what it reminds me of too, the changing leaves of Autumn


  It suits your skintone so well  I need gothica for sure 


BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> Here I am wearing "Poe":
> 
> ...


  Dayum! Get it gurl :wink: lol Poe was made for you! & yeesh, dodgy girl looks pinky-purple than ever next to coven lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 21, 2014)

My hubby got me agatha and came all the way to my job so surprise me 42nd street sephora was sold out of coven so he got me a gift card .. It's so cute when men don't know what to get you so they just get something cute and then just give you gift cards lol


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

TheBakingSlave said:


> Thank yo love and in case you guys didn't see it since I added it after, this is Wonderchilde on me....:flower:
> 
> [COLOR=181818]The color (Wonderchilde) is actually showing up the way it does in person (the little circles in the pic are Bokeh style from Ribbet photo editor ;-). It was showing up washed out so I had to do this to get it to show up true to color. I promise this is how it looks . My shirt really is that neon and if you notice my skin looks a normal color just so you know that the color on my lips is not altered at all. Its the most unique color I have ever seen!! [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:yahoo: [/COLOR]


  That is unique!  love it!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Homegirl is here! It is a beautiful deep black cherry ! I don't feel like putting on makeup lol so lets see if I can get a nice pic


  Can't wait to see homegirl on you     P.S. Sorry for all of the spamming girls lol just catching up on the thread


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> My Poe just got here it's so beautiful


Yay


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe  & here's why: the lipstick smells amazing, it is non drying, no gritty feeling on my lips, not patchy at all to me, the color is pretty low maintenance (not much transfer) & it is stunning! I can't comment on the staying power yet though. The only minor neutral thing is that it takes several swipes to make it opaque on the lips, but it ends up completely opaque when you get there. It's all I wanted and more! Can't wait for the holiday set


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh woweee! Poe does look pretty on everyone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Can't wait to see homegirl on you     P.S. Sorry for all of the spamming girls lol just catching up on the thread


Totally ok lol we love it really. Best I could do lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe  & here's why: the lipstick smells amazing, it is non drying, no gritty feeling on my lips, not patchy at all to me, the color is pretty low maintenance (not much transfer) & it is stunning! I can't comment on the staying power yet though. The only minor neutral thing is that it takes several swipes to make it opaque on the lips, but it ends up completely opaque when you get there. It's all I wanted and more! Can't wait for the holiday set


 Gorgeous I agree we all need Poe!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Heeeeyyyyy Beautiful! That is just pretty! Okay Homegirl might just be my first pick from the range!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heeeeyyyyy Beautiful! That is just pretty! Okay Homegirl might just be my first pick from the range!


Homegirl is so pretty in person. And thank you :kiss:


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally ok lol we love it really. Best I could do lol


  Omg I love it Dolly! You and your beautiful pics  *runs to Sephora to buy the new homegirl* lol & the lipstick doesn't look patchy at all!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh woweee! Poe does look pretty on everyone!





Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous I agree we all need Poe!


  Thank you gals!   Poe for president :wink: lolll


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe  & here's why: the lipstick smells amazing, it is non drying, no gritty feeling on my lips, not patchy at all to me, the color is pretty low maintenance (not much transfer) & it is stunning! I can't comment on the staying power yet though. The only minor neutral thing is that it takes several swipes to make it opaque on the lips, but it ends up completely opaque when you get there. It's all I wanted and more! Can't wait for the holiday set


 Beautiful beautiful!!!! :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally ok lol we love it really. Best I could do lol


 Beautiful Dolly, love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful Dolly, love it!


  Thank you melrose!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Poe for president
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol I agree POE is stunning and should be the president lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally ok lol we love it really. Best I could do lol


Wow dolly this is stunning on u  adding this one to me list stunning


----------



## jenise (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe  & here's why: the lipstick smells amazing, it is non drying, no gritty feeling on my lips, not patchy at all to me, the color is pretty low maintenance (not much transfer) & it is stunning! I can't comment on the staying power yet though. The only minor neutral thing is that it takes several swipes to make it opaque on the lips, but it ends up completely opaque when you get there. It's all I wanted and more! Can't wait for the holiday set





Dolly Snow said:


> Totally ok lol we love it really. Best I could do lol


  Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Wow dolly this is stunning on u  adding this one to me list stunning


Thank you glammy. Yes you need it. It'll look so beautiful on you!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I agree POE is stunning and should be the president lol


  Lol goodbye Obama! :lol:  





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful beautiful!!!! :eyelove:





jenise said:


> Gorgeous girls!


  You girls are too kind


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I didn't get a chance to go to Sephora maybe Wednesday.


  Which Sephora do you go to?




  POE FOR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

The one in Aventura. 





DILLIGAF said:


> Which Sephora do you go to?     POE FOR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought Homegirl. Love it


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Damn you Dolly that looks so gorgeous on you I might need it too now. Plus it matches your hair perfectly in that photo ......again curse you lol.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Crystalunicorn - I couldn't quote you but you nailed it! The lipstick is really extraordinary.   Dolly, you're gorgeous in that lip!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> The one in Aventura.


  We need to do a meet up one day!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> We need to do a meet up one day!


 Awesome,  would  that


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I bought Homegirl. Love it


:yahoo:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Crystalunicorn - I couldn't quote you but you nailed it! The lipstick is really extraordinary.   Dolly, you're gorgeous in that lip!


Thank you mrs!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Damn you Dolly that looks so gorgeous on you I might need it too now. Plus it matches your hair perfectly in that photo ......again curse you lol.


Lol my hair isn't coming out as it is in real life. It fades from a bright red magenta to a dark purple.. And thank you lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you mrs!


  I was gonna hold out till those holiday sets come out. But HG looks so damn gorgeous on you that I have to get it nowwww!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOVVEEEEDDD Poe on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you ladies! It really is amazing how this shade of ultra vampy blue looks beautiful on everyone!

  POE for President! POE for Everyone!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you ladies see T's review for POE?  She captured the shimmer quite well.   http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-poe-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches#more-169943


 She really captured the shimmer quite well. ..I wish she would of done a different look thou the way she wears her make up with this lipstick makes it look Blah!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was gonna hold out till those holiday sets come out. But HG looks so damn gorgeous on you that I have to get it nowwww! :sigh:


You are probably safe there...I have a feeling HG won't be in her holiday set.  Yes buy it Noooow


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe  & here's why: the lipstick smells amazing, it is non drying, no gritty feeling on my lips, not patchy at all to me, the color is pretty low maintenance (not much transfer) & it is stunning! I can't comment on the staying power yet though. The only minor neutral thing is that it takes several swipes to make it opaque on the lips, but it ends up completely opaque when you get there. It's all I wanted and more! Can't wait for the holiday set


 You are so adorable!! I love Poe on you :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> She really captured the shimmer quite well. ..I wish she would of done a different look thou the way she wears her make up with this lipstick makes it look Blah!!


I agree. Though she captured the lipstick in it's true form, it does look quite blah. If she had at least done a thick winged liner and mascara and apply a super neutral blush...:sigh:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Dolly girl put that thing away, poking the poor girl. :lol:





Vineetha said:


> She doesnt know what she is wishing for :lmao:


 :lol: no kidding!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree. Though she captured the lipstick in it's true form, it does look quite blah. If she had at least done a thick winged liner and mascara and apply a super neutral blush...:sigh:


 Yup!! put some extra effort to Rock that fab lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :lol: no kidding!!


:lmao: y'all are  I have never enabled a person in my life


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! put some extra effort to Rock that fab lipstick.


That's how she should showcase all the lipsticks imo.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have never enabled a person in my life


  of course not! *cross my fingers and hope my nose doesnt grow for saying that*


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally ok lol we love it really. Best I could do lol


 Dolly!! You look so pretty with Homegirl :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> of course not! *cross my fingers and hope my nose doesnt grow for saying that* :lol:


:lmao: maybe once


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Dolly!! You look so pretty with Homegirl :eyelove:


I didn't wear any makeup but this is for sure a lipstick, I'll wear with super winged liner lol  And thank you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> Here I am wearing "Poe":
> 
> ...


 Poe is stunning on you Girl!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't wear any makeup but this is for sure a lipstick, I'll wear with super winged liner lol  And thank you


 Yes anything Winged looks better lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Here's some swatch spam from my Instagram for you ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you for sharing


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Just another confirmation that everyone needs Poe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  stunning


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 





  adorable, Dolly


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 21, 2014)

I love agatha I'm so happy with it! Can't wait to get coven


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  LOVES IT!!!! I was wearing Homegirl today. Even thought I was sicker than a dog I wore that damn lippie! I love it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> LOVES IT!!!! I was wearing Homegirl today. Even thought I was sicker than a dog I wore that damn lippie! I love it!


 Wearing a nice lipstick always helps when your feeling sick. I hope you feel better


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

I found a video on Youtube with decent swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> LOVES IT!!!! I was wearing Homegirl today. Even thought I was sicker than a dog I wore that damn lippie! I love it!


I do the same lol putting on a lippie brightens my day!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wearing a nice lipstick always helps when you are sick. I hope you feel better


  Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently the headache the other night was just the tip of the iceberg. I'm feeling much better right now.


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 22, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Well glad you got all 3 because they all look wonderful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling better. 
  ----


  Poe was waiting for me at the door yesterday. It's easier to apply than the other lipsticks since I don't have to press hard, I guess because it's not matte? When I first tried it on, I was "ehhh" until I moved into decent lighting and saw what an awesome color it really is. Can't wait until I get to play around with it more tomorrow and hopefully add a swatch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and the thanks! :hug:    Looks wonderful on you!


Thank you lovey


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 22, 2014)

TheBakingSlave said:


> Hey love, I use the Elf clear lip pencil from their studio line. It is better than the clear Maybeline one because it is thicker and easier to cover the lips quickly. I also like that it doesn't change the color of the lipstick. Rimmel just released a clear lip pencil too!! Now if you want color underneath I will try to find one that looks best with that lipstick. i prefer clear because it leaves the color untainted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay, glad you love WC as much as I do! IA, your picture is very true to color! The rosy pink of my lips mutes it down some, so it basically looks sheerer and a bit duller on me. I still adore it! It is a very unique color, IMO. I don't have anything like it.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay so I loved agatha yesterday today not so much .. I put it on around 6 am it's now 9 am and it looks very dry but it doesn't feel dry I was afraid of this happening with such a light color I put some baby lips on top of it and fixed the problem right up put it kind of defeats the purpose of a matte lipstick .. I guess I'll just have to play around with it alittle more nudes can be so tricky sometimes.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You are so adorable!! I love Poe on you :eyelove:


  thank you 


MACina said:


> :jawdrop:   stunning


  Thank you hon


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

@crystalunicorn Poe looks so great on you!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I found a video on Youtube with decent swatches.


  Thanks for posting this  Damn hexagram is pretty!! I've been searching for a nice blood red.  





Periodinan said:


> @crystalunicorn  Poe looks so great on you! :wtf2:


  Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wearing Homegirl


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's Poe...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Wearing Homegirl


Love homegirl on you! Looks so lovely :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

indiekicks said:


> Here's Poe...


Poe is perfect on you!


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Wearing Homegirl


Suits you so well! Love the shades too.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I found a video on Youtube with decent swatches.


  I like 8 of the 10 she swatched...I'm SO in trouble


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love homegirl on you! Looks so lovely :eyelove:





indiekicks said:


> Suits you so well! Love the shades too.


 Thanks y'all. Shades were from Coach outlet. 50% off.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi ladies I have had a few pages of catching up  I love all the swatches on you ladies  The other night I did my list of the ones I liked  I have about 17 obviously I prob won't even buy all of them  It's do much cheaper when you only like 5 out of 6 lippies lol  I was going to buy a guerlain lippy the ones with the black casing too but I don't know what one to buy ATM  by the time I have def decided they be all sold out!!!!! I'm not even sure what one of these too go for first tbh  I have never tried this make before so I'm willing to give one a go for now Defo wanted a melted too face lipstick But I'm not sure they been on my list for ages  But waited for new colours too   The swatches are Gorgous ladies and thank you for sharing


----------



## HelloBlondie (Jul 22, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Gothika! I never thought I'd like bronze, but it looks like autumn leaves!!!


 I Love it!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Wearing Homegirl


  Love it


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 22, 2014)

indiekicks said:


>


  Lovely


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 22, 2014)

I really want to get Lovecraft, Gothica and L'ecole des femmes..but I really don't need any more lipsticks


----------



## lilinah (Jul 22, 2014)

I have _Homegirl_ in the old Painted Love formula. How does that differ from the new Studded Kiss formula?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I have _Homegirl_ in the old Painted Love formula. How does that differ from the new Studded Kiss formula?


The new one is smooth and matte. Not patchy. I don't have the old painted love formula though.


----------



## kpxgenie (Jul 22, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I really want to get Lovecraft, Gothica and L'ecole des femmes..but I really don't need any more lipsticks


  Girllll u can NEVER have enough!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

kpxgenie said:


> Girllll u can NEVER have enough!


:lol: good answer


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 22, 2014)

kpxgenie said:


> Girllll u can NEVER have enough!


  Truth!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 22, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> I Love it!


  Thank you


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 22, 2014)

kpxgenie said:


> Girllll u can NEVER have enough!


 Thank you! Husband told me that "5 lipsticks is more than enough".  I came at him with this...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thank you! Husband told me that "5 lipsticks is more than enough".  I came at him with this...


He should have known better :lol:


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thank you! Husband told me that "5 lipsticks is more than enough".  I came at him with this...


  LOL! No one understands the need for lippies.


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 23, 2014)

I went to the last semi-nearby Sephora inside JCP that I hadn't made it to yet last night. My buying no more plan did not work out well (wound up with Coven, Poe, and Wolvesmouth, and I'm afraid all but WM might have been a big mistake... I'll see I suppose).   However, they did have the new full permanent display set up and fully stocked! Apparently the JCP Sephoras will not be carrying all the lipsticks (makes sense due to space).  I can't remember all the ones missing, but they definitely did not have the following shades listed on the perm display:  L.U.V.; Sexer; Slayer  There were at least a few others missing, but I can't remember all of the ones I did see, so sorry I can't be more helpful. Didn't think to take a display pic.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oak Brook Sephora didn't have all the testers out. I was ready to drop some $ (had DH's card). RUDE! I want to see L.U.V and vampira


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 23, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> There were at least a few others missing, but I can't remember all of the ones I did see, so sorry I can't be more helpful. Didn't think to take a display pic.


  I work in SiJCP and we didn't get shipment of L.U.V.,... I don;t think it's gonna be part of our range. Animation isn't up yet with the updated gondola for the lipsticks, but there are a ton of shades we aren't gonna have. I think we are gonna get MAYBE half of them 

  I don't wanna pay full price for L.U.V. ((


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 23, 2014)

kpxgenie said:


> Girllll u can NEVER have enough!


  LOL so true. Time to checkout my Sephora cart


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

I tried Poe with UD 27/7 Glide on Pencil in Sabbath as a liner. It darkened the color but still looked good. If you're looking for a liner try going through your eyeliners and picking from there.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I tried Poe with UD 27/7 Glide on Pencil in Sabbath as a liner. It darkened the color but still looked good. If you're looking for a liner try going through your eyeliners and picking from there.


  I have tried eye liners as lip liners, but they are too chunky on the lips as far as texture goes. My lips are dry by nature, so it's hard to wear something like that on.
  I have to find an uber creamy one I guess :/ gotta keep playing with them. 
  Maybe the black one by OCC... I wish they had a dark blue one like the color RX


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have tried eye liners as lip liners, but they are too chunky on the lips as far as texture goes. My lips are dry by nature, so it's hard to wear something like that on.
> I have to find an uber creamy one I guess :/ gotta keep playing with them.
> Maybe the black one by OCC... I wish they had a dark blue one like the color RX


  I completely forgot about the OCC liners. The UD liner was fairly creamy, maybe because it was a matte. I started with one of the Stila Smudge Stick waterproof eyeliner in Ultramarine. That one was creamy but WAYYYYYY to bright and it has some shimmers in it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I completely forgot about the OCC liners. The UD liner was fairly creamy, maybe because it was a matte. I started with one of the Stila Smudge Stick waterproof eyeliner in Ultramarine. That one was creamy but WAYYYYYY to bright and it has some shimmers in it.


  Thanks for the suggestions, I will give them a go and see whats up.
  On other news, did anyone see the new OCC swatches by Christine (temptalia), there;s a blue one that resembles POE a LOT, and looks better I think.. 
  I can't wait for that one to be out!

  "_OCC Technopagan Lip Tar (Metallic)"_

  http://www.temptalia.com/category/brands/occ-makeup-brands


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 23, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I will give them a go and see whats up.
> On other news, did anyone see the new OCC swatches by Christine (temptalia), there;s a blue one that resembles POE a LOT, and looks better I think..
> I can't wait for that one to be out!
> 
> ...


  I saw that collection and I can't wait to see more swatches because I want to see what the purple looks like ^_^


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I saw that collection and I can't wait to see more swatches because I want to see what the purple looks like ^_^


Me too


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poe is perfect on you!





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Lovely


Thank you. :hug: ----  At my local jcp sephora they told me they have some of the lipsticks in but no display yet. Since I have all my most-coveted colors, I'll take a break until the full collection is on display and I can try them on. For some reason, Thin Lizzy is calling out to me lol.


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 23, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


----------



## paulamurta (Jul 23, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


 ompom: girl it looks freaking gorgeous on you... I totally need this in my life as well! I can already imagine it with a nice smokey eye! Totally badass! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


You are most welcome for the recommendation  It looks stunning on you :winkiss:


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 23, 2014)

Aww thanks ladies lol 





paulamurta said:


> ompom: girl it looks freaking gorgeous on you... I totally need this in my life as well! I can already imagine it with a nice smokey eye! Totally badass! :eyelove:





Dolly Snow said:


> You are most welcome for the recommendation  It looks stunning on you :winkiss:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 23, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thank you! Husband told me that "5 lipsticks is more than enough".  I came at him with this...


 Lol! My boyfriend doesn't get my makeup obsession either he gets really mad when I buy nail polish cause I have so many...oh well


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 23, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> @Dolly Snow thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


  Love very nice ^_^


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh wow I really love that new blue OCC will have to get that one too.


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> @Dolly Snow thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


 
  Gorgeous


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 23, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> @Dolly Snow thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


Very pretty!


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 23, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I work in SiJCP and we didn't get shipment of L.U.V.,... I don;t think it's gonna be part of our range. Animation isn't up yet with the updated gondola for the lipsticks, but there are a ton of shades we aren't gonna have. I think we are gonna get MAYBE half of them
> 
> I don't wanna pay full price for L.U.V. ((


   It seemed to me like this JCP's display had a little over half of them there. I don't know if that will vary amongst stores.

  I know I definitely saw (probably am forgetting some):

  Noble
  Lovecraft
  Cathedral
  L'Ecole des Femmes
  A Go Go
  Adora
  Underage Red
  Either Archangel or Hellbent
  Backstage Bambi
  Lullabye
  Wonderchilde
  Coven
  Wolvesmouth
  Bauhua5
  Either Homegirl or Motorhead
  Poe
  Gothica


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 24, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> It seemed to me like this JCP's display had a little over half of them there. I don't know if that will vary amongst stores.
> 
> I know I definitely saw (probably am forgetting some):
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much for the list!
  I saw some of these in shipment at our store, but maybe there are some that didn't come yet.
  I'm crossing my fingers that it will be up today when I go in 

  I really hope we get LUV but I don't think we will :/ 
  Maybe that's better, I already bought 3 of these lipsticks lol, I don't need more  but I do.. but I don't... the struggle is realllllll


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

LadyMisfit said:


> @Dolly Snow thanks for the recommendation I got my hands on Melt Bane by a lovely Specktra member and love it!!!


  I really love the way you wear this lippy


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you!





rocksteadybaby said:


> I really love the way you wear this lippy


----------



## TheBakingSlave (Jul 24, 2014)

Quote:    Yay, glad you love WC as much as I do! IA, your picture is very true to color! The rosy pink of my lips mutes it down some, so it basically looks sheerer and a bit duller on me. I still adore it! It is a very unique color, IMO. I don't have anything like it.


  I'm sorry your lips mute it down love, but on the plus side that means you have pigmented lips which I would KILL for . I know, isn't it crazy how awesome and unique the color is? I literally had to mess with the picture settings to get it to show up true to color because it kept showing up washed out in the picture .


----------



## TheBakingSlave (Jul 24, 2014)

Also, can I just say how lovely this community is? I have been a part of Specktra for years, but only recently (past couple of days) actually commented and everyone is so lovely. In a world filled with hate, its such a breath of fresh air to see how lovely all you ladies are


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

TheBakingSlave said:


> Also, can I just say how lovely this community is? I have been a part of Specktra for years, but only recently (past couple of days) actually commented and everyone is so lovely. In a world filled with hate, its such a breath of fresh air to see how lovely all you ladies are :hug:


:hug:


----------



## honybr (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok you fabulous ladies.  All this talk of Poe made me place an order.  I also ordered way too many more but that's beside the point.  Lol.  Poe is like my dark lip dream come true.  Also I love the feel of these lipsticks.  Kat knocked it out this time.  As always you all were right!   I also got that 1000 point Marc Jacobs perk.  If you have enough points I highly suggest it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

honybr said:


> Ok you fabulous ladies. All this talk of Poe made me place an order. I also ordered way too many more but that's beside the point. Lol. Poe is like my dark lip dream come true. Also I love the feel of these lipsticks. Kat knocked it out this time. As always you all were right! I also got that 1000 point Marc Jacobs perk. If you have enough points I highly suggest it.


  What's the Marc Jacobs color like? And the texture of the gloss. I'm full of questions today. 

  I'm still waiting for the counter to update before I purchase any more of these lippies. There are atleast 4 more I would like to swatch.


----------



## honybr (Jul 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> What's the Marc Jacobs color like? And the texture of the gloss. I'm full of questions today.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the counter to update before I purchase any more of these lippies. There are atleast 4 more I would like to swatch.


 
  Both colors are stunning.  The gloss is a brownish red.  It's neutral with some umph, well for me anyway because I very rarely do neutrals.  Lol. I can't imagine it looking bad on anyone.  As soon as I put it on I thought, ok this will be my grown folk lip - you know on days when super bright/dark/unusual isn't appropriate.

  The lipstick is a beautiful cranberry.  A little red, a little pink, quite lovely.

  Now the texture is really the whole reason I brought it up.  The gloss isn't sticky.  Obviously I haven't tested wear time yet, but if you hate stickiness this gloss is for you.  The lipstick is truly one of the most comfortable lipsticks I've ever applied.  And pigmented!  The lipgloss is too, but since I had tried on like 4 other lipsticks before I couldn't really tell how well.  Ha!  I liked both so much it made me go to Sephora's site to see what else he has to offer.    I've never had anything from Marc Jacobs before and this was a great introduction.  Oh yeah - they are both full size.


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 25, 2014)

I ran back in that Sephora in JCP today and made a list of what they had on the perm display. Here it is:   Lovecraft Cathedral L'Ecole des Femmes A Go Go Adora Underage Red Archangel Hellbent Backstage Bambi Lullabye Wonderchilde Coven Wolvesmouth Bauhua5 Poe Gothica Countess Agatha Lolita Prayer  They had Motorhead too on a "New lip products" free standing display, but the tag under it said Lullabye and it was not listed on the perm display at all.   





TheBakingSlave said:


> I'm sorry your lips mute it down love, but on the plus side that means you have pigmented lips which I would KILL for . I know, isn't it crazy how awesome and unique the color is? I literally had to mess with the picture settings to get it to show up true to color because it kept showing up washed out in the picture .


  Yeah I very much enjoy the fact I have pigmented lips most of the time (they only get really pale in extreme cold and when I first wake up). I have a ton of trouble getting swatch pictures to show up color accurate on my camera, and my camera is not cheap! Probably need to play around with the settings more.  I'm glad you're liking it here!  I enjoy talking with everyone too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 25, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> I'm glad you're liking it here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was helping around with shipment yesterday, and came across more KVD stuff, we are finally getting LUV, it's not the lipstick, it's the liquid lipstick, but I prefer those anyway! I was so happy I bought it before we actually "put it out" haha YAAAASSSS 
  I bought that one and I got Lolita also 
  Did KVD change the formula on these ? or they are just the same old?


----------



## fecren (Jul 25, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


Stunning


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


 Stunning!! :eyelove:


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


 






   GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!





  And


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 26, 2014)

Praying that the Sephora in downtown Chicago has Poe. I need this in my life before I head home to Iowa  If not, I'm checking the JCP in Aurora, IL  Got the husband's card...not afraid to use it!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


 Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


 Gorgeous! Love it with that necklace and love the way you edited the picture


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


  Gorgeous &


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


  And Poe obviously loves you! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 26, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


  Stunning


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jul 26, 2014)

You look awesome!





fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 26, 2014)

It took 3 locations, but I scored Poe! I took the last one at Sephora's Water Tower location. I'm in love


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well just watched this video Lovecraft and thin lizzy might be on my list too haha http://youtu.be/-F-53sb1W5I


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> It took 3 locations, but I scored Poe! I took the last one at Sephora's Water Tower location. I'm in love


looking utterly fabulous


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> It took 3 locations, but I scored Poe! I took the last one at Sephora's Water Tower location. I'm in love


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## ginski (Jul 27, 2014)

fecren said:


> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the shade POE


omg you're beautiful!


----------



## ginski (Jul 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> It took 3 locations, but I scored Poe! I took the last one at Sephora's Water Tower location. I'm in love


yay! Congrats! U look fab!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 28, 2014)

Damn, I was just catching up on T's post and saw her Coven review
  http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches

I wanted it but that F made me cringe.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pardon the "gimme my damn coffee look", but here's Wonderchilde. I bought it at JC Penney Sephora  in Aurora, IL (on my way home to Iowa)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Pardon the *"gimme my damn coffee look"*, but here's Wonderchilde. I bought it at JC Penney Sephora  in Aurora, IL (on my way home to Iowa)


 :lol: you look lovely darling.


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Damn, I was just catching up on T's post and saw her Coven review http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches   I wanted it but that F made me cringe.


(whispers) if u want coven just get nyx lavender. ....I have both. ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 two swipes on the nyx, five(ahem)on coven. But most def use a primer on coven!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Pardon the "gimme my damn coffee look", but here's Wonderchilde. I bought it at JC Penney Sephora in Aurora, IL (on my way home to Iowa)


 
  Both lippies look gorgeous on you


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> two swipes on the nyx, *five(ahem)on coven.* But most def use a primer on coven!


  5 swipes?!! Goodness!! I just might get that NYX dupe.


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> 5 swipes?!! Goodness!! I just might get that NYX dupe.


I honestly snagged poe, coven, and wonderchilde without swatches because it was the first day they got them. I wish I had my money back. Coven is dry as fuk, but good corpse lips lol. My poe actually broke on its own in my purse and the cap keeps falling off. And wonderchilde looks awesome in tube but applies a little patchy and Fuschia on me instead of the purple it reads in tube. That's what I get for just saying gimme....nearly 70$ *poof*. I just hate wanting something sooooooooo bad, and then having teh sads.   Edit I've found all the boxes And the receipt They are going back. I refuse to be held hostage! :whip:


----------



## beautycool (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> I honestly snagged poe, coven, and wonderchilde without swatches because it was the first day they got them. I wish I had my money back. Coven is dry as fuk, but good corpse lips lol. My poe actually broke on its own in my purse and the cap keeps falling off. And wonderchilde looks awesome in tube but applies a little patchy and Fuschia on me instead of the purple it reads in tube. That's what I get for just saying gimme....nearly 70$ *poof*. I just hate wanting something sooooooooo bad, and then having teh sads.   Edit I've found all the boxes And the receipt They are going back. I refuse to be held hostage! :whip:


   Oh wow Hun that sucks  This has totally put me off buying any colours  Think I stick with geurlain kiss kiss black studded lippys and my mac lol Thanks for heads up  I'm skipping all the lippys now was going to order five or so  But can forget it now


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Oh wow Hun that sucks  This has totally put me off buying any colours  Think I stick with geurlain kiss kiss black studded lippys and my mac lol Thanks for heads up  I'm skipping all the lippys now was going to order five or so  But can forget it now


I don't mean to be negative, and the girl at sephora was shocked but they don't perform like I want my lipstick to. And I have too much makeup to just let them sit and rot lol!  Mac lippies have me spoiled, even the matte ones aren't as drying as these were. Maybe I'm just getting old and crusty lol! Bought two occ lip tars to give them a whirl instead. Now off to the mac counter lol!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 28, 2014)

Where is my husband and what did someone do with him? He loved Poe on me. Now if he said, "get a back up", I'd REALLY worry :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> He loved Poe on me. Now if he said, "get a back up", I'd REALLY worry


  My boyfriend said "blue lipstick?... let me see?..... oh wow.. you can really pull off that look babe,  I really like it"

  I was like


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm waiting on the occ pagan, technopagan, and vain for my blue needs! Oh and maybe a new nyx blue


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> They are going back. I refuse to be held hostage!


  Awww so sorry that happened and that Wonderchilde didn't work for you. I have it and love it but I can totally understand your thoughts on it and can see it being like that on some people. Glad you were able to take them back though because I would be disappoint to spending even just the amount on the 2 I got and not liking them would feel like a waste of money.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> I'm waiting on the occ pagan, technopagan, and vain for my blue needs! Oh and maybe a new nyx blue


  Yes!!!! plus I'm going to love how easy they will be to mix if I want one a bit more light or add purple or pink type of thing without layering ^_^


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Damn, I was just catching up on T's post and saw her Coven review
> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches
> 
> I wanted it but that F made me cringe.


  This time I may have to agree with her. My Coven was not smooth or creamy. It was a dry and patchy mess on me. I took it back and exchanged it for Homegirl in stead. LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## Yeda (Jul 28, 2014)

Ignore my hair, I'm not actually going anywhere, but just got the two I ordered in the mail and had to try them on. Gothica on the left and Adora on the right. Gothica is a tad darker than I expected, but still gorgeous, and Adora is seriously my dream red! I had been looking for a metallic red lipstick for a while (though I usually can't afford more high-end makeup because bills *sigh*, so if it's not found at Walgreens or Target I'm usually pretty unaware), so when I saw that Studded Kiss had one, I had to jump on it as soon as I got paid! There's so many other colors I want to try, Wolvesmouth, Homegirl, Wonderchilde and Poe being on the top of my list (as much as I'm not sure when I'll ever wear navy blue lipstick, it's too pretty a color not to have around lol). For those complaining that they're dry and patchy, it's really a matter of prep....exfoliating and moisturizing beforehand makes all the difference in the world. Leaving chapstick on for a while before putting on the lipstick really helps with the dryness (I personally don't find em that dry, but then again I've grown accustomed to cheap drugstore makeup), but yeah, I personally found I couldn't wear matte anything til I took on lip care as a 24/7 thing....I sleep with chapstick on even, and I wear it under all my various lip goo and if I choose to go without makeup I still wear chapstick. And I make sure to exfoliate my lips (I just use the same sugar scrub I use for my body) in the shower when I know I'll be wearing a matte lipstick. So maybe try that and give it another shot before knocking the lipstick? I've had it on for a couple hours now and while it doesn't feel moisturizing, it certainly doesn't feel dry and awful.


----------



## Yeda (Jul 28, 2014)

Ignore my hair, I'm not actually going anywhere, but just got the two I ordered in the mail and had to try them on. Gothica on the left and Adora on the right. Gothica is a tad darker than I expected, but still gorgeous, and Adora is seriously my dream red! I had been looking for a metallic red lipstick for a while (though I usually can't afford more high-end makeup because bills *sigh*, so if it's not found at Walgreens or Target I'm usually pretty unaware), so when I saw that Studded Kiss had one, I had to jump on it as soon as I got paid! There's so many other colors I want to try, Wolvesmouth, Homegirl, Wonderchild and Coven being on the top of my list (as much as I'm not sure when I'll ever wear navy blue lipstick, it's too pretty a color not to have around lol). For those complaining that they're dry and patchy, it's really a matter of prep....exfoliating and moisturizing beforehand makes all the difference in the world. Leaving chapstick on for a while before putting on the lipstick really helps with the dryness (I personally don't find em that dry, but then again I've grown accustomed to cheap drugstore makeup), but yeah, I personally found I couldn't wear matte anything til I took on lip care as a 24/7 thing....I sleep with chapstick on even, and I wear it under all my various lip goo and if I choose to go without makeup I still wear chapstick. And I make sure to exfoliate my lips (I just use the same sugar scrub I use for my body) in the shower when I know I'll be wearing a matte lipstick. So maybe try that before assuming the stuff sucks? I've had it on for a couple hours now and while it doesn't feel moisturizing, it certainly doesn't feel dry and awful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Pardon the "gimme my damn coffee look", but here's Wonderchilde. I bought it at JC Penney Sephora  in Aurora, IL (on my way home to Iowa)


Lovely!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeda said:


> Ignore my hair, I'm not actually going anywhere, but just got the two I ordered in the mail and had to try them on. Gothica on the left and Adora on the right. Gothica is a tad darker than I expected, but still gorgeous, and Adora is seriously my dream red! I had been looking for a metallic red lipstick for a while (though I usually can't afford more high-end makeup because bills *sigh*, so if it's not found at Walgreens or Target I'm usually pretty unaware), so when I saw that Studded Kiss had one, I had to jump on it as soon as I got paid! There's so many other colors I want to try, Wolvesmouth, Homegirl, Wonderchilde and Poe being on the top of my list (as much as I'm not sure when I'll ever wear navy blue lipstick, it's too pretty a color not to have around lol). For those complaining that they're dry and patchy, it's really a matter of prep....exfoliating and moisturizing beforehand makes all the difference in the world. Leaving chapstick on for a while before putting on the lipstick really helps with the dryness (I personally don't find em that dry, but then again I've grown accustomed to cheap drugstore makeup), but yeah, I personally found I couldn't wear matte anything til I took on lip care as a 24/7 thing....I sleep with chapstick on even, and I wear it under all my various lip goo and if I choose to go without makeup I still wear chapstick. And I make sure to exfoliate my lips (I just use the same sugar scrub I use for my body) in the shower when I know I'll be wearing a matte lipstick. So maybe try that and give it another shot before knocking the lipstick? I've had it on for a couple hours now and while it doesn't feel moisturizing, it certainly doesn't feel dry and awful.


  Both look great on you. Glad you like Adora as much as I do ^_^ I have the old one and thought the same thing just wanted to yell "ITS A METALLIC RED!!!". Gothica looks so natural on you and pairs with your skin tone perfectly.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> I'm waiting on the occ pagan, technopagan, and vain for my blue needs! Oh and maybe a new nyx blue


  Omg yes me too. So excited for those.


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeda said:


> Ignore my hair, I'm not actually going anywhere, but just got the two I ordered in the mail and had to try them on. Gothica on the left and Adora on the right. Gothica is a tad darker than I expected, but still gorgeous, and Adora is seriously my dream red! I had been looking for a metallic red lipstick for a while (though I usually can't afford more high-end makeup because bills *sigh*, so if it's not found at Walgreens or Target I'm usually pretty unaware), so when I saw that Studded Kiss had one, I had to jump on it as soon as I got paid! There's so many other colors I want to try, Wolvesmouth, Homegirl, Wonderchild and Coven being on the top of my list (as much as I'm not sure when I'll ever wear navy blue lipstick, it's too pretty a color not to have around lol). For those complaining that they're dry and patchy, it's really a matter of prep....exfoliating and moisturizing beforehand makes all the difference in the world. Leaving chapstick on for a while before putting on the lipstick really helps with the dryness (I personally don't find em that dry, but then again I've grown accustomed to cheap drugstore makeup), but yeah, I personally found I couldn't wear matte anything til I took on lip care as a 24/7 thing....I sleep with chapstick on even, and I wear it under all my various lip goo and if I choose to go without makeup I still wear chapstick. And I make sure to exfoliate my lips (I just use the same sugar scrub I use for my body) in the shower when I know I'll be wearing a matte lipstick. So maybe try that before assuming the stuff sucks? I've had it on for a couple hours now and while it doesn't feel moisturizing, it certainly doesn't feel dry and awful.


 Completely agree that's it all a matter of prepping your lips beforehand!


----------



## Yeda (Jul 28, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Both look great on you. Glad you like Adora as much as I do ^_^ I have the old one and thought the same thing just wanted to yell "ITS A METALLIC RED!!!". Gothica looks so natural on you and pairs with your skin tone perfectly.


 Thanks  I really like Gothica a lot! It's one of the lesser raved-about colors in the line, but it's truly something else. The pic doesn't even do it justice! I wouldn't say it looks "natural" on me, as it's super sparkly, but I already know how bronzy colors look on my lips, which is why I was confident to buy online without swatching. The other colors I want I need to see in person before dropping that kind of money lol.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeda said:


> Ignore my hair, I'm not actually going anywhere, but just got the two I ordered in the mail and had to try them on. Gothica on the left and Adora on the right. Gothica is a tad darker than I expected, but still gorgeous, and Adora is seriously my dream red! I had been looking for a metallic red lipstick for a while (though I usually can't afford more high-end makeup because bills *sigh*, so if it's not found at Walgreens or Target I'm usually pretty unaware), so when I saw that Studded Kiss had one, I had to jump on it as soon as I got paid! There's so many other colors I want to try, Wolvesmouth, Homegirl, Wonderchilde and Poe being on the top of my list (as much as I'm not sure when I'll ever wear navy blue lipstick, it's too pretty a color not to have around lol). For those complaining that they're dry and patchy, it's really a matter of prep....exfoliating and moisturizing beforehand makes all the difference in the world. Leaving chapstick on for a while before putting on the lipstick really helps with the dryness (I personally don't find em that dry, but then again I've grown accustomed to cheap drugstore makeup), but yeah, I personally found I couldn't wear matte anything til I took on lip care as a 24/7 thing....I sleep with chapstick on even, and I wear it under all my various lip goo and if I choose to go without makeup I still wear chapstick. And I make sure to exfoliate my lips (I just use the same sugar scrub I use for my body) in the shower when I know I'll be wearing a matte lipstick. So maybe try that and give it another shot before knocking the lipstick? I've had it on for a couple hours now and while it doesn't feel moisturizing, it certainly doesn't feel dry and awful.


    Amazing on you babe   Right those two were on my list I may just order and if don't suit me or I don't like I will just give to my sister or someone  as it may take a little while to get them being I live in the uk  And my friend ships my stuff for me  I wait till I have lots of items then she ships


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

just not excited by these oh well


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeda said:


> Ignore my hair, I'm not actually going anywhere, but just got the two I ordered in the mail and had to try them on. Gothica on the left and Adora on the right. Gothica is a tad darker than I expected, but still gorgeous, and Adora is seriously my dream red! I had been looking for a metallic red lipstick for a while (though I usually can't afford more high-end makeup because bills *sigh*, so if it's not found at Walgreens or Target I'm usually pretty unaware), so when I saw that Studded Kiss had one, I had to jump on it as soon as I got paid! There's so many other colors I want to try, Wolvesmouth, Homegirl, Wonderchilde and Poe being on the top of my list (as much as I'm not sure when I'll ever wear navy blue lipstick, it's too pretty a color not to have around lol). For those complaining that they're dry and patchy, it's really a matter of prep....exfoliating and moisturizing beforehand makes all the difference in the world. Leaving chapstick on for a while before putting on the lipstick really helps with the dryness (I personally don't find em that dry, but then again I've grown accustomed to cheap drugstore makeup), but yeah, I personally found I couldn't wear matte anything til I took on lip care as a 24/7 thing....I sleep with chapstick on even, and I wear it under all my various lip goo and if I choose to go without makeup I still wear chapstick. And I make sure to exfoliate my lips (I just use the same sugar scrub I use for my body) in the shower when I know I'll be wearing a matte lipstick. So maybe try that and give it another shot before knocking the lipstick? I've had it on for a couple hours now and while it doesn't feel moisturizing, it certainly doesn't feel dry and awful.


  Prettyyyyyyy, Yeda


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeda said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well i didn't mean natural natural but more like it fits you so well it just seem like it's perfect for you ^_^


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 29, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> just not excited by these oh well


 I was at first but gradually lost interest.


----------



## Yeda (Jul 29, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Amazing on you babe   Right those two were on my list I may just order and if don't suit me or I don't like I will just give to my sister or someone  as it may take a little while to get them being I live in the uk  And my friend ships my stuff for me  I wait till I have lots of items then she ships


 Well Adora honestly seems to be one of those reds that would suit most, but yeah, sounds like as good a plan as any! 





MACina said:


> Prettyyyyyyy, Yeda


 Thanks 


BitterSweet1016 said:


> Well i didn't mean natural natural but more like it fits you so well it just seem like it's perfect for you ^_^


 Thanks! I think so too  I'm really happy with it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Saw the new lipsticks in store today. Poe and Coven were gone. No surprise. I did want to play w/ Coven, though just to see what it's like. Even the testers were absent. I walked away w/ Lovecraft. I will reserve judgement on the formula until I have worn it for a few hours at a time. The color is really pretty and can be worn with lots of looks. I like that it leans more pink than Bad Girl RiRi (my usual go-to). I was amused by Lolita being waaaaay darker than it is in liquid lipstick form. Other than that, nothing really jumped out at me. The packaging is really cool.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 30, 2014)

So I had one of my lipsticks open by itself in my bag (it was in an inside pocket by itself sitting looking up.. no idea how that happened)....

  :/ not pleased... hopefully it wont happen again ... 

  Also coven just wont stick to the upper center of my lip, I am so frustrated and of course there's no lip liner to match it !


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

I wore Lovecraft for a few hour and man...it's not working. Don't like this formula. It dries up, cakes up and cracks on my lips. I can't feel it, but I sure as hell see it. Crackhead city. No thanks.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I had one of my lipsticks open by itself in my bag (it was in an inside pocket by itself sitting looking up.. no idea how that happened)....  :/ not pleased... hopefully it wont happen again ...   Also coven just wont stick to the upper center of my lip, I am so frustrated and of course there's no lip liner to match it !


  I've been dreaming for a lavender lip liner for years I've only found one and it's shimmery no bueno


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Lovecraft for a few hour and man...it's not working. Don't like this formula. It dries up, cakes up and cracks on my lips. I can't feel it, but I sure as hell see it. Crackhead city. No thanks.


  I feel the same way about agatha such a shame I wanted to like these but after a couple of hours they just look bad


----------



## BriarRose (Jul 31, 2014)

Coven is officially a disaster for me too. I have tried everything except gloss over top of it (which defeats the point of a matte lipstick entirely). Nothing works. Not balm, not exfoliating well the night before, not hydration, not non-matching lip liners (since I have nothing that matches it), not MAC's Prep & Prime. The only thing P&P managed to do was get it to apply easier without tugging, and getting it to (somewhat) stay on longer.

Otherwise-- still same type of problem, just less extreme. For the first 15 minutes or so, it looked okay. After that? Imagine eating a white powdered donut and the powder drying all over your lips before you can wipe it off. Basically the donut residue looks powdery, cakey, and draws extreme attention to every little line on your lips. Now image that in lavender. Voila, you have what Coven looks like on yours truly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm stubborn so I will try it one more time with a gloss over it and see how that works. That still doesn't work, back to the store it goes. I can wear just about any kind of lipstick, even the cheapest of the cheap (ex. Wet 'n Wild, though I avoid them due to the scent), with the help of primer, so I know this isn't a problem on my end. The cost for this poor quality doesn't exactly make me happy either.

  I did finally try Poe on its own, and that was somewhat patchy on me too and didn't want to stay on the center of my lower lip, but at least it wasn't dry. Will try that with P&P next to see how that helps. I am pleased with the color, though it will take some adjustment for me to get used to wearing a lipstick that's so dark. My rosy lips make it look more purple than navy though, which I loved.

Still have a couple more I purchased left to try. Will share thoughts on those once I've worn them.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 31, 2014)

Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


 Girl werk it!!! Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


Stunning


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


 
  GORGEOUS


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


  That color looks stunning on you !!!!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 31, 2014)

MACina said:


> GORGEOUS


  Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

I love gothica!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love gothica!


  Wanna see gothica on you :nanas: Temptation strikes again! Moving to the next thread :lol:


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I can't wait to get Gothica. My package is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wanna see gothica on you :nanas: Temptation strikes again! Moving to the next thread :lol:





tamikajodha said:


> I can't wait to get Gothica. My package is arriving tomorrow!


Gothica is literally the shiz! It is like no other color. Applies so beautiful and not patchy or gritty.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love gothica!


 show us gothica!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> show us gothica!


Tomorrow or later lol  Probably tomorrow the lighting is awful right now


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tomorrow or later lol  Probably tomorrow the lighting is awful right now


 Ok love, understandable.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Ok love, understandable.


The color is worth a day time photo :nods:


----------



## Yeda (Aug 1, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


 That's so pretty on you!!


----------



## Yeda (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love gothica!


  I have Gothica....it's gorgeous!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Look at what I just purchased.  Poe was not available


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>











Wanna see vampira on uuuuu


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :clapping: :yahoo: Wanna see vampira on uuuuu


 You will soon :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Look at what I just purchased.  Poe was not available


Woop :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woop


  Hey KVD Hoarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, MIA? Gothica pic


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> You will soon


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Look at what I just purchased.  Poe was not available


  This is next on my want list


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Here it is ladies vampira:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here it is ladies vampira:


  ooooooooo Me likez!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somehow i thought it was gonna be a tad darker!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hey KVD Hoarder :yahoo: , MIA? Gothica pic :whip:


It is coming...just taking a bit of the afternoon off lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here it is ladies vampira:


vampira is just that a vamp red gorgeous


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooooooooo Me likez!  :eyelove:  Somehow i thought it was gonna be a tad darker!


 I thought so too by looking at the tube. But I love it and I want mooore. Thank you love.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> vampira is just that a vamp red gorgeous


 Thank you Dolly


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here it is ladies vampira:


 
  Beautiful


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here it is ladies vampira:


  Lovely.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Waits for Dolly in Gothica photo........waiting........waiting.........waiting (while waiting will probably end up getting it tomorrow anyways lol)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> Beautiful





BitterSweet1016 said:


> Lovely.


  Thanks ladies :bouquet:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 I wanna see too!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here it is ladies vampira:








Pretty!! I want that color


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is Gothica! Obsessed with this color. So smooth and opaque in one swipe. Picture does not do it justice!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here it is ladies vampira:


 Love!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :clapping: Pretty!! I want that color





Jill1228 said:


> Love!


 Thank you ladies,  both of you should get it, it's a beauty. 





Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Gothica! Obsessed with this color. So smooth and opaque in one swipe. Picture does not do it justice!


 Beautiful Dolly. I know what you mean, I swatched it today and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :clapping:


 Lol you need it...it shouldn't be called gothica..it reminds me of autumn...it is so stunning 


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Thank you ladies,  both of you should get it, it's a beauty.   Beautiful Dolly. I know what you mean, I swatched it today and it's gorgeous.


Thank you and exactly it looks so much more stunning in person than any photo of the Gothica.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Oye Oye!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats a pretty one beautiful!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Simply Stunning!!!! Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oye Oye!:clapping:  Thats a pretty one beautiful!





rocksteadybaby said:


> Simply Stunning!!!! Dolly  :clapping:


Thanks ladies. I was having an off day...one of my doggies got out while I was taking said pic outside....hboy:  She is back but she ran half way down the road :sigh:


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is back but she ran half way down the road


  Well I am glad she is ok but yes having to run after a animal that gets out can be stressful in it self haha. And yes Gothica is on my list for tomorrow I just have to make sure I don't look at any other makeup while at Sephora because I only have enough for like 2 things haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Well I am glad she is ok but yes having to run after a animal that gets out can be stressful in it self haha. And yes Gothica is on my list for tomorrow I just have to make sure I don't look at any other makeup while at Sephora because I only have enough for like 2 things haha.


I also tried out a OCC lip tar finally. But ugh lillian keeps getting out. Good thing my niece helps me go after her lol. Yes that was so difficult to not walk out with other lippies yesterday. Keep focused and blinders on lol


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keep focused and blinders on lol


  OOO what liptar? that is another thing I'm addicted too they're like pokemon I must have them all....don't have alot of them but do have like 20....*walks away with head down in shame but not sure if it's because she doesn't have all or because she has 20*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> OOO what liptar? that is another thing I'm addicted too they're like pokemon I must have them all....don't have alot of them but do have like 20....*walks away with head down in shame but not sure if it's because she doesn't have all or because she has 20*


I tried out Roller Girl...it is pretty but dupeable. i actually wanted lydia and I asked for a sample of Lydia. But when I got home it was Roller Girl instead   Lol they feel lovely. And don't break me out. I am allergic to hemp oil....so I was surprised nothing happened. But then I only had it on for like ten min :lol:


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they feel lovely. And don't break me out. I am allergic to hemp oil....so I was surprised nothing happened. But then I only had it on for like ten min


  I was going to say you need to try Lydia you would love it. OOO well hopefully nothing will happen with the hemp oil but yeah it's good you just got a sample then.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I was going to say you need to try Lydia you would love it. OOO well hopefully nothing will happen with the hemp oil but yeah it's good you just got a sample then.


I wanted a Lydia sample...guess she got confused idk. But next time I will hold lydia and ask for a sample and watch her lol


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted a Lydia sample...guess she got confused idk. But next time I will hold lydia and ask for a sample and watch her lol


  Watch her like a hawk......even get up close as whisper "I'm watching you" if you have too lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted a Lydia sample...guess she got confused idk. But next time I will hold lydia and ask for a sample and watch her lol


 :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Gothica! Obsessed with this color. So smooth and opaque in one swipe. Picture does not do it justice!


  Beautiful!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Watch her like a hawk......even get up close as whisper "I'm watching you" if you have too lol


Lol I have too. She needs to know I know that she knows she did me wrong the first time :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks mandy


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is back but she ran half way down the road








 Oh no! Glad she is fine Dolly! But that didnt spoil the pic beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I have too. She needs to know I know that she knows she did me wrong the first time


  of course


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> hboy:  Oh no! Glad she is fine Dolly! But that didnt spoil the pic beautiful! retty:


too kind 


Vineetha said:


> of course :lol:


:whip: I may have to use it


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may have to use it


  LMAO I would love to see you just go in there with a whip and be like "you gave me the wrong color....fix it now" *whip crack* LMAO


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> LMAO I would love to see you just go in there with a whip and be like "you gave me the wrong color....fix it now" *whip crack* LMAO


 :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> LMAO I would love to see you just go in there with a whip and be like "you gave me the wrong color....fix it now" *whip crack* LMAO


  :lmao: You are too funny


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> LMAO I would love to see you just go in there with a whip and be like "you gave me the wrong color....fix it now" *whip crack* LMAO


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  So prettyyyyyyyy on you, Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> So prettyyyyyyyy on you, Dolly


My face was not cooperating with me today due to the heat aswell as my dog...but thanks MACina you are too kind :winkiss:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Gothica! Obsessed with this color. So smooth and opaque in one swipe. Picture does not do it justice!


  Love!  At this rate, I'll be at VIB rouge by years end at Sephora :lol: Y'all be enablers


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Y'all be enablers


  Me too lol


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I got Gothica........*dies* it's so pretty!!!!! I am surprised I actually like it on it's own because I thought it would be too brown/orange on me but it looks nice. Still think it'll be amazing over a red lip. Will probably have to take images tomorrow you guys want them.

  Also can I just say her new liners are gorgeous. I have tried it on my eyes yet of course but swatches so far awesome and dont smudge when set (though I am not sure if they are waterproof) There a small issue with the applicator for thin lines but you can always use a brush, a little product and do it that way. (sorry long little think about the liners I just love the metallic look ^_^)


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too lol


 Dolly, Gothica is gorgeous on you! I'll pick this up today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly, Gothica is gorgeous on you! I'll pick this up today.


Thank you love super kind of you! Yes you need it. It is so gorgeous in person.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 3, 2014)

Not the best of images but still.

  Gothica on it's own and one over Studded Kiss by Mac



Over Studded Kiss


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Not the best of images but still.  Gothica on it's own and one over Studded Kiss by Mac
> 
> Over Studded Kiss


It is stunning


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Not the best of images but still.
> 
> Gothica on it's own and one over Studded Kiss by Mac
> 
> ...


  Love the combo!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 3, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Not the best of images but still.  Gothica on it's own and one over Studded Kiss by Mac
> 
> Over Studded Kiss


  I love Studded Kiss


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

I finally went somewhere and wore L'ecole de femmes....and I am obsessed with this one too


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I finally went somewhere and wore L'ecole de femmes....and I am obsessed with this one too


 Pic pic pic !!!  I am sure you are rocking it !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Pic pic pic !!!  I am sure you are rocking it !!!


You are so nice V  my hair was up and I was at winco lol but here it is....


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>











 I think I should go snag this one instead for missing out Burmese Kiss! Oh my I love it on you DD!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :thud: :jawdrop:  I think I should go snag this one instead for missing out Burmese Kiss! Oh my I love it on you DD!!


Thanks V!  this one is totally worth it. It is a great coral lippie. I am quite content with it while I didn't get BK.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

Y'all be enablers I planned on buying 1 or 2 lippies. I definitely had Motörhead on my list I came in to Sephora wearing Poe. The sales associate now wants it. I put OCC Hoochie over it for shits and giggles. And because I was too lazy to remove it before trying another color. I swatched Coven over it and the SA saw it and said "girl, that looks awesome on you!"  Here's the result.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Walked out with this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sexer, Motörhead and Coven  L.U V is next for me to get


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Y'all be enablers I planned on buying 1 or 2 lippies. I definitely had Motörhead on my list I came in to Sephora wearing Poe. The sales associate now wants it. I put OCC Hoochie over it for shits and giggles. And because I was too lazy to remove it before trying another color. I swatched Coven over it and the SA saw it and said "girl, that looks awesome on you!"  Here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that combo. It looks hot on you.  I feel like I need sexer lol


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

I tries Sexer on in Chicago. My friend was like "get it" Waited till I got home to Iowa. Cheaper sales tax


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I really need to stop looking at photos of you with new lipsticks on. Or at least put a warning label on it that says "I look so damn fabulous in this lipstick you'll get it just to be like me" No really it looks great on you.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> L.U V is next for me to get


  Love the combo on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I tries Sexer on in Chicago. My friend was like "get it" Waited till I got home to Iowa. Cheaper sales tax


lol cheaper sales tax would make me buy too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> I really need to stop looking at photos of you with new lipsticks on. Or at least put a warning label on it that says "I look so damn fabulous in this lipstick you'll get it just to be like me" No really it looks great on you.


:lmao: thanks babe.  You do need it. It is a great coral. Applies very opaque too.


----------



## MACina (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 
  Gorgeous, Dolly


----------



## MACina (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel like I need sexer lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

MACina said:


> Gorgeous, Dolly


Thanks MACina :kiss:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so nice V  my hair was up and I was at winco lol but here it is....


  Are you out west, Dolly? I used to live in Cali. I miss Winco!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol cheaper sales tax would make me buy too


 It's kinda funny. When I'm in the Chicago area, I try to shop in Dupage county vs Cook  (which is Chicago), especially if I'm doing big hauls 7.75% vs 9.25% My city in Iowa is 7% but they don't have Sephora. So yesterday I went to Iowa City (U of Iowa town). Scored and paid 6% tax (which is our state sales tax). I order most of my MAC online because I don't have to pay sales tax (no MAC stores in the state)...yup I'm thrifty


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so nice V  my hair was up and I was at winco lol but here it is....


 I love L'ecole de femmes on you my beautiful Dolly.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

Why does Kat have a line with so many gorgeous colors?  Oh and my lipstick holder won't hold her large lipstick tubes, damn Kat ate my wallet


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Y'all be enablers I planned on buying 1 or 2 lippies. I definitely had Motörhead on my list I came in to Sephora wearing Poe. The sales associate now wants it. I put OCC Hoochie over it for shits and giggles. And because I was too lazy to remove it before trying another color. I swatched Coven over it and the SA saw it and said "girl, that looks awesome on you!"  Here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very pretty,  I like.  I got l.u.v and it's love for real, you'll like it.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Very pretty,  I like.  I got l.u.v and it's love for real, you'll like it.


 Thanks hon. I was hesitant on L.U.V. Because I have the liquid lipstick. I now see they swatch differently


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thanks hon. I was hesitant on L.U.V. Because I have the liquid lipstick. I now see they swatch differently


 :wink: oh don't get me started on her liquid lipsticks,  tried it for the first time last week, and I love it. I want more!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> oh don't get me started on her liquid lipsticks, tried it for the first time last week, and I love it. I want more!


  Her liquid lipstick are to die for


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Very Pretty!!! I love it on you!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> L.U V is next for me to get


  Love the combo!! Girl you look Fab


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Are you out west, Dolly? I used to live in Cali. I miss Winco!!!


Sure am! I live in cali...have done all my life. Winco is the best. I could live there...well not literally :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I love L'ecole de femmes on you my beautiful Dolly.


  thank you my gorgeous melrose :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Very Pretty!!! I love it on you!! :hot:


Thank you brows :winkiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> It's kinda funny. When I'm in the Chicago area, I try to shop in Dupage county vs Cook  (which is Chicago), especially if I'm doing big hauls 7.75% vs 9.25% My city in Iowa is 7% but they don't have Sephora. So yesterday I went to Iowa City (U of Iowa town). Scored and paid 6% tax (which is our state sales tax). I order most of my MAC online because I don't have to pay sales tax (no MAC stores in the state)...yup I'm thrifty


Well damn lol I love being thrifty.  Honestly if I could travel more I would just to buy with cheaper tax. It saves a pretty penny and those pennies add up. I like how you think and work :nods:


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so nice V  my hair was up and I was at winco lol but here it is....


 Love it on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> Love it on you!


Thanks boo :winkiss:


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks boo


  I want it nowwww


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> I want it nowwww


  Honestly dude, based off how well it applies and the opaqueness of the color.
  IT IS A MUST HAVE FOR ANYONE WHO LOVES CORAL LIPS lol


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Honestly dude, based off how well it applies and the opaqueness of the color.
> IT IS A MUST HAVE FOR ANYONE WHO LOVES CORAL LIPS lol


  hahaha awl man theyre my favorite!! im sold, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## crystalunicorn (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Honestly dude, based off how well it applies and the opaqueness of the color. IT IS A MUST HAVE FOR ANYONE WHO LOVES CORAL LIPS lol


  Must have for coral lovers you say?  lol I've been lurking this thread & omg I'm being enabled without even asking :haha: It looks lovely on you btw!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> It looks lovely on you btw!


  Oh for sure! In the pic it looks a tad bit oranger than it does in real life.
  In real life it is a gorgeous rich bright coral. It is legit perfection.
  Lol thanks babe.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh Dolly! Your lips were made for lipstick. You're so damn gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Oh Dolly! Your lips were made for lipstick. You're so damn gorgeous


Thank you MRS! You are too sweet and kind love


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

L.U.V.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Oh wow! That is gorg!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wow! That is gorg!! :eyelove:


 Thank you Vineetha :kissy:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>








 Very pretty!! I love it!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :eyelove:  Very pretty!! I love it!!


 Thank you love :kissy:


----------



## admmgz (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh for sure! In the pic it looks a tad bit oranger than it does in real life.
> In real life it is a gorgeous rich bright coral. It is legit perfection.
> Lol thanks babe.


  Thank you! I've been debating on trying out the SK line and this particular color- you've sold me on it! I just placed an order for it and I also threw in Armageddon from the Everlasting Love liquid lipsticks (I love them!)


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 7, 2014)

Holiday set! I don't see l'ecoles des femmes which was what I hoped would be in it... Can't make out the names on my phone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> L.U.V.


:thud: love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Holiday set! I don't see l'ecoles des femmes which was what I hoped would be in it... Can't make out the names on my phone!


I want this!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want this!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want this!


  busy day buddy?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

In the first set I am reading!  Countess Agatha Adora Sexer Wonderchilde  Bachelorette  Motorhead Lovecraft  Hexagram


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> busy day buddy?


nah not really today. Slept in a little lol  How are you V?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you V?


  Me good DD!! Me wantz that set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It has all the shades I wanted to try well except for lecole one! That looked so pretty on you that it warrants a single buy though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me good DD!! Me wantz that set! :thud: It has all the shades I wanted to try well except for lecole one! That looked so pretty on you that it warrants a single buy though!


I am glad you are V!  And oh yea lol it has the shades I want too. So I'll buy the set aswell. Especially countess, wonderchilde and sexer.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Especially countess, wonderchilde and sexer.


  The last shade looks like Hexagram?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The last shade looks like Hexagram?


Yup lol i just looked at it again. It is hexagram...so we have the list now lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Especially countess, wonderchilde and sexer.


  Now that we know what shades we have in the set, I guess i can go get lecole now!


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now that we know what shades we have in the set, I guess i can go get lecole now!


 Me too :heart2:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now that we know what shades we have in the set, I guess i can go get lecole now!


oke: you must. Im glad we know now because we can do smart buying lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im glad we know now because we can do smart buying lol








 Done! Me getz Lecole one!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Holiday set! I don't see l'ecoles des femmes which was what I hoped would be in it... Can't make out the names on my phone!


 wow I want this set.





Dolly Snow said:


> :thud: love it


 Thank you love :kissy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz:   :haha:  Done! Me getz Lecole one!!!


Everyone needs it lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oke: you must. Im glad we know now because we can do smart buying lol


 True!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Holiday set! I don't see l'ecoles des femmes which was what I hoped would be in it... Can't make out the names on my phone!


  Well I know what I'm getting lol Thankfully I only got one of those that are in the set (wonderchilde) .....well it also has Adora again that's ok


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> True!


  Well not really smart lol more like selective.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well not really smart lol *more like selective.*


  Yesss!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss!!!!


  Well now I can buy a full size of Wolvesmouth and Thin Lizzy lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well now I can buy a full size of Wolvesmouth and Thin Lizzy lol


 Definitely ! And me lecole & gothica ! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely ! And me lecole & gothica ! :lol:


Gothica is the best lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone remember how much the  old kvd holiday set was?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone remember how much the old kvd holiday set was?


  $39.00 I believe


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> $39.00 I believe


  That's not bad at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> $39.00 I believe


So this year probably 45 lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's not bad at all.


  It really isn't I'm hoping they will remain at that price


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> $39.00 I believe


 Not bad at all, thanks babe!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So this year probably 45 lol








Yup! I wouldn't doubt it cause of the packaging you know they have to throw that in


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: Yup! I wouldn't doubt it cause of the packaging you know they have to throw that in


lol yea because its worth the extra money.....NOT :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol yea because its worth the extra money.....NOT :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol yea because its worth the extra money.....NOT :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol yea because its worth the extra money.....NOT


  Lmao!! Yes because they are studded


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lmao!! Yes because they are studded :lmao:


 :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :lol:





rocksteadybaby said:


> Lmao!! Yes because they are studded :lmao:





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :haha:


:lmao: I'll still buy it...that's how this addiction gets me lol


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> L.U.V.


  OMG too fabulous


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> OMG too fabulous


 I know this is on your list.  You should get it:bouquet:,  camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been really thinking on Poe, it's GAWJUS!!! But know I see a couple more lol


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 8, 2014)

I finally went over to Sephora to test out the shades I wanted...Poe wasn't in, and I've talked myself out of that one by now (not into shimmer as much). Coven is a gorgeous shade, but even with primed/prepped lips it went on patchy and cakey as all getout. So I walked out empty-handed and kinda relieved.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I've been really thinking on Poe, it's GAWJUS!!! But know I see a couple more lol


  POE yes you need it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 9, 2014)

I NEED that holiday set! I went in and swatched a few shades the other day I only have Poe currently. I really liked Gothica and then I couldn't decide between homegirl, Motörhead and vampira...since Motörhead is in that holiday set I'll probably just grab one of the other two and Gothica.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> POE yes you need it.


 Yes you need it   I hit 3 different stores in the Chicago area to find it


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I know this is on your list.  You should get it:bouquet:,  camera doesn't do it justice.








 This order was called: "dear husband, I dealt with your whiny ass all this week and I deserve this!" He had a cold, and acted like he was dying. I'm married to a mama's boy. Unfortunately, mama passes a few years back.   It'll be here Wednesday :woot:  





stephshopaholic said:


> I NEED that holiday set! I went in and swatched a few shades the other day I only have Poe currently. I really liked Gothica and then I couldn't decide between homegirl, Motörhead and vampira...since Motörhead is in that holiday set I'll probably just grab one of the other two and Gothica.


   Vampira is one of the next on my list to get. It might be in my possession after I get off work tonight...just saying


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 9, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


 That looks beautiful on ya!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 9, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Holiday set! I don't see l'ecoles des femmes which was what I hoped would be in it... Can't make out the names on my phone!


  Hmm looks like I already have about 3 of those but it's a cute set. I think I'll get it for my sister for Xmas. Hopefully it'll be out on time for the VIB sale. I'm taking back coven and Poe today..,$26 is too much for something I don't love


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 9, 2014)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> I finally went over to Sephora to test out the shades I wanted...Poe wasn't in, and I've talked myself out of that one by now (not into shimmer as much). Coven is a gorgeous shade, but even with primed/prepped lips it went on patchy and cakey as all getout. So I walked out empty-handed and kinda relieved.


 Yeah as cool as they are I don't love em on at all I think they're a good skip


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my wallet jacked by Sephora and Kat tonight...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Got my wallet jacked by Sephora and Kat tonight...


What the hell?! Totally didn't read that right lmao  And gorgeous haul


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And gorgeous haul


  Lol DD, I think she meant the haul!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol DD, I think she meant the haul!!! :amused:


hahaha I hope so. Shit V i got worried lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha I hope so. Shit V i got worried lol


  Howdy! How was your saturday! I had a pretty Busy day, just catching up on the threads.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno I am more excited about collections coming after ANR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still excited that there is something launching this week!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol DD, I think she meant the haul!!! :amused:





Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha I hope so. Shit V i got worried lol


  Yup, talking about the haul. The full pic


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy! How was your saturday! I had a pretty Busy day, just catching up on the threads.  Dunno I am more excited about collections coming after ANR!   but still excited that there is something launching this week! hboy:


Busy! Had to fix the pool, and the main flood system outside the house. My dad was here to help so that's good. Other than that just texting, cooking and trying to relax lol. Im trying to keep up on threads but failing lol. I'm Right there with you. More excited for what comes after ANR lol How are you though V?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Yup, talking about the haul. The full pic


Girl I was so worried for ya lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you though V?


  Oh Thats some work! Glad you had someone to help you out with that!!
  We visited few friends today, so drive to Boston has given me a headache now! Nothing a little sleep wont cure of!! Lots of icecreams & Pizza day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Thats some work! Glad you had someone to help you out with that!! We visited few friends today, so drive to Boston has given me a headache now! Nothing a little sleep wont cure of!! Lots of icecreams & Pizza day


I love ice cream too. :lol: yea it was hard work. But glad it is fixed well sorta.  That sounds like a lovely day out though. I always wanted to visit boston.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds like a lovely day out though. I always wanted to visit boston.


  Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot leave baskin robbins empty handed on a normal day & it was a pretty hot humid day today, so....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! :haha:  I cannot leave baskin robbins empty handed on a normal day & it was a pretty hot humid day today, so....:yum:


I'm a weirdo and love ice cream in the winter more than the summer...doesn't mean I don't eat it year round lol. Whats your fave? Mine is mint chocolate chip :yum:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whats your fave? Mine is mint chocolate chip


  Almond fudge, Pecan Fudge and Very berry strawberry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am one of those weirdos who doesnt love chocolate icecream in general. The only time I enjoy chocolate is in its purest form, not even chocolate cake or cookies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby on the other hand loves anything chocolate.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Almond fudge, Pecan Fudge and Very berry strawberry!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaha no chocolate cake or cookies..I'd be sad lol
  Don't get me wrong I love chocolate in the purest form too but still lol


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! :haha:  I cannot leave baskin robbins empty handed on a normal day & it was a pretty hot humid day today, so....:yum:


  Thank goodness there's no Baskin Robbins nearby. I LOVE their peanut butter and chocolate ice cream


----------



## sagehen (Aug 10, 2014)

1. The Oreo Nutty Salted Caramel ice cream from Baskin Robbins is slaying me this month. 2. I think that Poe is "walking away" from Sephora stores in my area. The website says most of the stores in my area are stocked. But none of them have it. OTOH, I just realized that maybe the SA's are being shady because the website just updated and it is now showing OOS for two stores in my area. Hmmmmm... whatevs. I will have it.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Aug 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> 1. The Oreo Nutty Salted Caramel ice cream from Baskin Robbins is slaying me this month. 2. I think that Poe is "walking away" from Sephora stores in my area. The website says most of the stores in my area are stocked. But none of them have it. OTOH, I just realized that maybe the SA's are being shady because the website just updated and it is now showing OOS for two stores in my area. Hmmmmm... whatevs. I will have it.


  Poe sold out at our store in a few days, if that.  You have to really be on top of the moment some of the items in her collection drop, or you're going to have a really difficult time getting it.  Coven sold out just as fast.    We're not being shady and hiding them from anyone.  They're just extremely popular right now.  If you're checking online to see if they are available in a particular store, please call ahead to verify that they do indeed have it in stock.  The counts are not always perfect/updated.  Best wishes getting your goodies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> 2. I think that Poe is "walking away" from Sephora stores in my area. The website says most of the stores in my area are stocked. But none of them have it. OTOH, I just realized that maybe the SA's are being shady because the website just updated and it is now showing OOS for two stores in my area. Hmmmmm... whatevs. I will have it.


  That ice cream sounds so good!
  Always call your store, the online source can be wrong sometimes.
  So always double check your store. I recommend calling once a day if you really want POE.
  Also it is ok to ask when the shipment days are, so you know when to call back.


----------



## artificeartist (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really glad I waited to hear everyone's opinions on these lippies. They are so gorgeous in pics but seem to let down on the lips depending on which color you get. I will be going to Sephora to swatch them tomorrow, but not sure if I want to drop the money on something that may not be that great...


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 10, 2014)

These lipsticks are gorgeous.  Definitely plan on trying a few. I've never tried kat von d products or lipsticks ,what are the finishes like?  Are they more of a satin ,  matte , or any other finish?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

nmurray880 said:


> These lipsticks are gorgeous.  Definitely plan on trying a few. I've never tried kat von d products or lipsticks ,what are the finishes like?  Are they more of a satin ,  matte , or any other finish?


All of them are matte fnishes..even the glitter ones are supposed to be matte. But none are drying so far for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 10, 2014)

I bought 4 over the weekend and I love them. I got LUV, Lolita, Cathedral and Bauhaus5. I hope to get more in the coming weeks.


----------



## HelloBlondie (Aug 10, 2014)

I might not love the formula 100% - but I am in crazy love with the shade of Wonderchilde!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> I might not love the formula 100% - but I am in crazy love with the shade of Wonderchilde!!!!


Beautiful


----------



## MACina (Aug 10, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> I might not love the formula 100% - but I am in crazy love with the shade of Wonderchilde!!!!


 
  Gorgeous


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Aug 10, 2014)

I purchased Coven, Sexer, Poe, Wonderchild & Luv....IMHO Coven was the worst....application wise it was patchy & made me look dead/frozen. Wonderchild iridescent/glitter ruined it & it was patchy. Poe while gorgeous for winter/fall made the middle portion of my lips dry & the color started looking patchy & darker weird! Sexer & Luv were the best. Sexer is so bright & fun Luv is a great purple....I already had backstage bambi b4 the reformulation & its divine I love it. I'm pleased to have found 3 that I love.Poe included,in spite of the patchy & darkening of my middle lips.


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 10, 2014)

hmmm since the individual ones are selling out so quickly is it safe to assume that the holiday sets will sell out quickly as well? And do they keep restocking them through the holidays or is it just one release and done? Thanks in advance if anyone has this info. I would like to ask for this for christmas but don't want to make someone stalk a sephora/website for it.


----------



## HelloBlondie (Aug 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


  thank you!  





MACina said:


> Gorgeous :eyelove:


  thank you!


----------



## HelloBlondie (Aug 11, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> hmmm since the individual ones are selling out so quickly is it safe to assume that the holiday sets will sell out quickly as well? And do they keep restocking them through the holidays or is it just one release and done? Thanks in advance if anyone has this info. I would like to ask for this for christmas but don't want to make someone stalk a sephora/website for it.


  I bet it sells fast. I might even up with it even if I have most of them full sized... Just because I think they will be adorable. Is that bad?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> I bet it sells fast. I might even up with it even if I have most of them full sized... Just because I think they will be adorable. Is that bad?


  Lol no that is not bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

emberdarling said:


> hmmm since the individual ones are selling out so quickly is it safe to assume that the holiday sets will sell out quickly as well? And do they keep restocking them through the holidays or is it just one release and done? Thanks in advance if anyone has this info. I would like to ask for this for christmas but don't want to make someone stalk a sephora/website for it.


  I remember it being more than once and it did take a bit before it was sold out completely the first time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

So besides the holiday set....the only full size lipsticks I will get are Thin Lizzy and Wolvesmouth.


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 11, 2014)

does anyone have decent swatches of all the shades?
  since i have to get mine from ebay n they are always more priced id love to see all of them and than pick a few


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> I might not love the formula 100% - but I am in crazy love with the shade of Wonderchilde!!!!


 Very beautiful!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Aug 11, 2014)

Bubek07 said:


> does anyone have decent swatches of all the shades? since i have to get mine from ebay n they are always more priced id love to see all of them and than pick a few


  I'm missing a few, but this is almost all of them...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left to Right: Poe, Agatha, Noble, Coven, L.U.V., Wonderchilde, Sexier, Backstage Bambi, Homegirl, Motörhead, Vampira, Prayer, Bauhaus, Wolvesmouth  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left to Right: Slayer, L'ecole Des Femmes, Hexagram, Adora, Underage Red, Bachelorette, Countess, A-Go-Go, Archangel, Lolita, Cathedral, Thin Lizzy, Lovecraft, Gothica


----------



## ohsoamazin (Aug 11, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> I'm missing a few, but this is almost all of them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Great swatches! One day I want to go to sephora and test them out myself because looking at some YouTube videos vloggers they said some are a hit or miss. But I'm glad they're all matte even the metallic ones because I hate the feeling of frost finishes. I always have to later it over a color.


----------



## HelloBlondie (Aug 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Very beautiful!


  Thanks!


----------



## emberdarling (Aug 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I remember it being more than once and it did take a bit before it was sold out completely the first time.


  Hmm ok thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 12, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> Left to Right: Slayer, L'ecole Des Femmes, Hexagram, Adora, Underage Red, Bachelorette, Countess, A-Go-Go, Archangel, Lolita, Cathedral, Thin Lizzy, Lovecraft, Gothica


 
thank you so much :*

now i have to make a shortlist of these with the new nars ones
  n compare em with my collection (i hate to hoard)


----------



## Melrose (Aug 12, 2014)

I finally got my hands on Poe yesterday! I've been wanting it since it came out and my sephora in JCP finally got them in. They are gonna redo the whole KVD area this week and will finally carry ALL her products! Yay! I also got the Poe eyeliner and everlasting blush in wish. I'm tempted to go back for more, wanted wonderchilde but it was sold out  anyway, I think I'll wait to see what else if anything, gets released for the holidays besides the lip set.


----------



## lovelornxo (Aug 12, 2014)

I NEED all of these!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I finally got my hands on Poe yesterday! I've been wanting it since it came out and my sephora in JCP finally got them in. They are gonna redo the whole KVD area this week and will finally carry ALL her products! Yay! I also got the Poe eyeliner and everlasting blush in wish. I'm tempted to go back for more, wanted wonderchilde but it was sold out  anyway, I think I'll wait to see what else if anything, gets released for the holidays besides the lip set.


POE :yahoo:


----------



## duh-laney (Aug 12, 2014)

Good to hear that they aren't drying. There are so many options I'm going to have to go in store to swatch them!


----------



## nikkideevah (Aug 12, 2014)

yeah I bought Cathedral, bachelorette and Motorhead they all applied wonderfully on me.. I think it really depends on the person.. 

  Motorhead is what I wanted Talk That Talk to be smh..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 12, 2014)

I think the next color I try will be Hexagram. It looks like a great red.


----------



## LIMON (Aug 12, 2014)

Ladies,

  In your opinion, is the matte formula similar or better than MAC's?


----------



## Melrose (Aug 12, 2014)

LIMON said:


> Ladies,  In your opinion, is the matte formula similar or better than MAC's?


 I think in some of the colors the formula is similar, in a couple colors the formula is pretty bad. They definitely need to be seen in person and swatched before you buy.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Aug 12, 2014)

LIMON said:


> Ladies,  In your opinion, is the matte formula similar or better than MAC's?


  MAC mattes on me minus Ruby Red are excellent & creamy.IMHO KvD are much more drier but in the end testing 1 or 2 will be much better. HTH


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 12, 2014)

ive been getting kat's mini lip sets since she came out so I pretty much have all the colors except her new ones! one of my fav's which they took off due to the name was CELEBUTARD (yet they kept underage red...go figure) but im excited to get my hands on POE n i'll wait for her next mini lip set to come out this holiday season!! keep the swatches comin laydeeeez


----------



## Melrose (Aug 12, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ive been getting kat's mini lip sets since she came out so I pretty much have all the colors except her new ones! one of my fav's which they took off due to the name was CELEBUTARD (yet they kept underage red...go figure) but im excited to get my hands on POE n i'll wait for her next mini lip set to come out this holiday season!! keep the swatches comin laydeeeez


 Do you own celebutard? I always wanted to get it and never got around to it. I was wondering if you'd happen to know which color in her current line is closest to it?


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Do you own celebutard? I always wanted to get it and never got around to it. I was wondering if you'd happen to know which color in her current line is closest to it?


  ye its a pink peachy type nude! im gonna take a close guess n say Agatha is the closest I can think of that replaced it. Noble possibly but i'd need to take celebutard with me to swatch em!! (I think i'll do that lol)


----------



## Melrose (Aug 12, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ye its a pink peachy type nude! im gonna take a close guess n say Agatha is the closest I can think of that replaced it. Noble possibly but i'd need to take celebutard with me to swatch em!! (I think i'll do that lol)


 Thanks. If you do, please let me know. I know several people have had the same question. Celebutard looks like such a pretty color in the swatches I've seen online. I'm sure you're right and it's probably a close match to one of the 2 you mentioned but I really want to buy the one it's closest to, lol.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks. If you do, please let me know. I know several people have had the same question. Celebutard looks like such a pretty color in the swatches I've seen online. I'm sure you're right and it's probably a close match to one of the 2 you mentioned but I really want to buy the one it's closest to, lol.


  ok! its not too far from me so i'll try n swatch em tomorrow if I go


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 13, 2014)

Really want to try these but not sure which colors to start with.


----------



## velmel (Aug 13, 2014)

I've never tried her lipsticks before. Anxious to try Gothicka. Think it would look nice on nc50.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't swatched these, but how different is the formula from the foiled lipsticks?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

velmel said:


> I've never tried her lipsticks before. Anxious to try Gothicka. Think it would look nice on nc50.


  I think it would too.
  Gothica is awesome.


----------



## SomedayLuxe (Aug 13, 2014)

A few shades have a formula close to the fouled shades, others a very matte. You will be able to tell if you look through the swatches, which are which. The ones close to the foiled have a metallic look    





rainyday said:


> I haven't swatched these, but how different is the formula from the foiled lipsticks?


----------



## SomedayLuxe (Aug 13, 2014)

ebmadeup said:


> Really want to try these but not sure which colors to start with.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 13, 2014)

velmel said:


> I've never tried her lipsticks before. Anxious to try Gothicka. Think it would look nice on nc50.


 I need to take a look at Gothica then (I'm NW50). My sephoras order came in via UPS. In that order, I got Slayer, Wolvesmouth and L.U.V. Dying to check out slayer


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,  Please don't get upset with me folks, but I couldn't help but get a little giggle from the incorrect word being used down below.  It's really kinda funny if you think about it!!!    Fouled | Define Fouled at Dictionary.com dictionary.reference.com/browse/fouled grossly offensive to the senses; disgustingly loathsome; noisome: a foul smell. 2. containing or characterized by offensive or noisome matter: foul air; foul ... You've visited this page 2 times. Last visit: 8/13/14    A few shades have a formula close to the fouled shades, others a very matte. You will be able to tell if you look through the swatches, which are which. The ones close to the foiled have a metallic look


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 13, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ive been getting kat's mini lip sets since she came out so I pretty much have all the colors except her new ones! one of my fav's which they took off due to the name was CELEBUTARD (yet they kept underage red...go figure) but im excited to get my hands on POE n i'll wait for her next mini lip set to come out this holiday season!! keep the swatches comin laydeeeez


  Ahh celebutard. That's the only KVD lippie I own, it's so gorgeous. Can't wait to get my hands on some new ones, but the price is far too much for the inconsistent quality :/


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah makes sense. Going to head to Sephora tomorrow.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 13, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I finally got my hands on Poe yesterday! I've been wanting it since it came out and my sephora in JCP finally got them in. They are gonna redo the whole KVD area this week and will finally carry ALL her products! Yay! I also got the Poe eyeliner and everlasting blush in wish. I'm tempted to go back for more, wanted wonderchilde but it was sold out  anyway, I think I'll wait to see what else if anything, gets released for the holidays besides the lip set.


  Poe is my precious. It took me 3 stores to hunt it down.  5 lipsticks arrived between yesterday and today. I better start swatching


----------



## Glamstylz (Aug 13, 2014)

These colors are so awesome! I hope the swatches prove to be just as beautiful as the lipstick photos. Kat von d has an awesome line from foundation to lipsticks!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 13, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Poe is my precious. It took me 3 stores to hunt it down.  5 lipsticks arrived between yesterday and today. I better start swatching


 Lol, Poe is indeed a hard one to track down. I actually went to another city twice looking for it with no luck before my city finally got it in. Today I got Lolita, Agatha and Lovecraft. Lovecraft is a dead on dupe for mac's faux which I just B2M'd for, but in a different finish of course, so I was a little disappointed about the color being the same but it's still a pretty color. I also got one of KVD's old everlasting liquid lipsticks in bow and arrow. My sephora inside JCP hasn't completely revamped the line yet, so I figured I'd grab it before it's gone. Now if only I can get my hands on wonderchilde


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 13, 2014)

Do these feather on the lips? I owned some of kat's painted love lipsticks, but they would feather over time.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 13, 2014)

jessx3lippies said:


> Do these feather on the lips? I owned some of kat's painted love lipsticks, but they would feather over time.


 Hmm... I can't really say I've had any problems with feathering with the ones I own but then again because I have only bought them fairly recently I haven't worn them for an extended amount of time. I do have one of her old foiled lipsticks in adora, which I purchased last year and I never had that problem with it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

jessx3lippies said:


> Do these feather on the lips? I owned some of kat's painted love lipsticks, but they would feather over time.


I haven't had an issue with feathering


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 13, 2014)

jessx3lippies said:


> Do these feather on the lips? I owned some of kat's painted love lipsticks, but they would feather over time.


  No problems here.


----------



## relright (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference


Lovecraft

LUV


Countess

Poe
  I also own Motorhead and Hellbent but have only tried them on and not worn them out or taken pics.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference
> 
> 
> Lovecraft
> ...


  Wow those look gorgeous on you! Absolutely love LUV and countess on you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference
> 
> 
> Lovecraft
> ...


  Hey welcome to the site! 
  They all look fantastic on you.


----------



## indiekicks (Aug 15, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference
> 
> 
> Lovecraft
> ...


  All very pretty but I especially love LUV on you!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference
> omg you are so beautiful! i wish i could pull all those colors off esp. poe!
> 
> Lovecraft
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 16, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference
> 
> 
> Lovecraft
> ...


  Every single one looks great on you! My eyes are drawn to Countess. I'm going to have to swatch that one soon.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2014)

On my way to Sephora now. I will have to try Countess. Beautiful. LUV and Lolita are my fav.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> On my way to Sephora now. I will have to try Countess. Beautiful. LUV and Lolita are my fav.


 Let me know how you like countess. It looks beautiful in the pics and my sephora doesn't carry it. I'm wondering if it's similar to lady danger, scarlet ibis or all those other red orange shades mac does.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 16, 2014)

i am stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill waiting to get my hands on POE!! shyt is sold out like erywhere these days **le sigh**


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i am stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill waiting to get my hands on POE!! shyt is sold out like erywhere these days **le sigh**


 Lol, I feel your pain girl! I had to wait weeks until I finally found a sephora that had 2 I stock. I snatched that baby up quick! It's a good thing they're permanent. I hope you find one soon


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Let me know how you like countess. It looks beautiful in the pics and my sephora doesn't carry it. I'm wondering if it's similar to lady danger, scarlet ibis or all those other red orange shades mac does.


  Hi Melrose,  I sure will. I did not make it today. Hope to get to the store Sunday or Monday.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone have Homegirl and Motorhead, that could do a side by side comparison please? I am writing my wish list, and just can't decide between the 2. From the few swathes I have seen online, they seem to be pretty close in colour. Otherwise I'm going to end up having to buy both just to satisfy my curiosity! I am trying so hard to keep the price down, because Sephora's shipping rates to the UK are pretty painful by themselves!

Feels like I have been waiting an age for Poe to come back in stock. Patience is so not my strong point


----------



## ReganW (Aug 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> UD Shame, MAC Talk That Talk, MAC Instigator, KVD Motorhead, KVD Homegirl.


  Just found this photo from earlier in the thread. So Motorhead is a shade or 2 lighter than Homegirl? How do they feel on the lips? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 17, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm pretty much happily doomed to own them all at this point. I'm NC15 for reference
> 
> 
> Lovecraft
> ...


  You have me thinking about Lovecraft now. It reminds me of Lolita. I love Lolita. Maybe I should get the other one.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies,  Does anyone prefer the liquid lipsticks over the Studded Kiss lipsticks?


----------



## Melrose (Aug 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Ladies,  Does anyone prefer the liquid lipsticks over the Studded Kiss lipsticks?


 I only 2 liquid lipsticks, L.U.V and bow & arrow. IMO, LUV is better in the liquid form. If you love purples, you should check it out. It's much more intense than the lipstick. Lolita in the liquid form is also darker than the lipstick. I ended up buying the lipstick in that shade because I didn't like the liquid color. The liquid lipsticks are nice, very long lasting and comfortable. You need to check them out because even though some liquids and lipsticks have the same name the colors are slightly different, so it depends what you're looking for.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I only 2 liquid lipsticks, L.U.V and bow & arrow. IMO, LUV is better in the liquid form. If you love purples, you should check it out. It's much more intense than the lipstick. Lolita in the liquid form is also darker than the lipstick. I ended up buying the lipstick in that shade because I didn't like the liquid color. The liquid lipsticks are nice, very long lasting and comfortable. You need to check them out because even though some liquids and lipsticks have the same name the colors are slightly different, so it depends what you're looking for.


  I couldn't have said it any better. It does vary. I am definitely LUV liquid lipstick over the Studded Kiss lipstick. I also feel LUV is almost identical to Heroine but better.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I couldn't have said it any better. It does vary. I am definitely LUV liquid lipstick over the Studded Kiss lipstick. I also feel LUV is almost identical to Heroine but better.


 I agree. I read several reviews comparing LUV to heroine but I feel LUV is much more intense and brighter actually. I know you mentioned being interested in the Lolita lipstick. I actually wasn't going to buy it but I'm glad I did. It's a very pretty color that will go with many looks. It's slightly deeper than Lovecraft.


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

Definitely have to try these out - I love her liquid lipsticks!


----------



## aeclectica (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't believe that I've never tried/used any Kat Von D's line! All of these gorgeous swatches plus the packaging are screaming at me!   Can anyone recommend one of their must have Kat Von D products?


----------



## tayridd (Aug 17, 2014)

aeclectica said:


> Can anyone recommend one of their must have Kat Von D products?


  I honestly have loved everything I have tried from the line but my favorites are: Monarch Palette, Lock- It Tattoo Concealer and Foundation, Tattoo Liner ( my holy grail liquid liner), and the Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Armageddon, I've tried the color Jeffree but it wasn't for me but I am wanting other colors. 

  I also really like the mascara and the Lightning Liner but the package can be a pain to deal with.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Aug 17, 2014)

aeclectica said:


> I can't believe that I've never tried/used any Kat Von D's line! All of these gorgeous swatches plus the packaging are screaming at me!   Can anyone recommend one of their must have Kat Von D products?


  Kat Von D actually has some amazing makeup products! Her liquid lipsticks are EVERYTHING. And her lock-it foundation and concealer are amazing too. I also love her blushes


----------



## devonnaire (Aug 18, 2014)

This is my first time posting here, I've been lurking and enjoying everyone's thoughts and pictures on this thread so I thought I would share some of my own. So far I've got 5 of these...Agatha, Noble, L'ecole des femmes, Wonderchilde and Gothica. And I should be getting Lovecraft today in the mail.

  My thoughts on the formula: Agatha and Noble are a bitch to work with, I imagine they are somewhat like Coven in terms of usability. That said, I do love a matte pale mod look and these definitely give you that, so I am keeping them. I love the colours (almost the lack of colour really) but it takes some work to not look like "concealer lips" or crackhead lips like some other posters have mentioned 
  I apply them very thinly, rub it over my lips with finger and slowly build it up that way. Too much looks really gross, you can't just apply these like regular lipsticks. But you can get it looking nice with some work. I've also applied Fyrinnae's Lip Lustre in It's a Mod World over top, which makes them more comfortable to wear and doesn't change the look much, despite it being a lot pinker, its pretty sheer and not really shiny.

  L'ecole des femmes is a little easier to work with, but again because of the matte texture it takes a little bit of work. Not nearly as much as Agatha and Noble, but still a bit of messing around with to get everything even and looking good, I absolutely love this colour and have worn it the most so far. Its such a beautiful shade, I do wish it looked more salmon on me like it does on other people, on me it seems to lean more pink.

  Wonderchilde and Gothica feel very similar to me on, and I love them both, I'm not usually even into sparkly lips, but I think the lack of gloss and shine is what makes me love them. I like shiny lips sometimes, but not with sparkles too. These are just stunning in person and feel nice on too, almost enough to make you forget you're wearing them, not heavy at all. 

  All in all, I am happy with these lipsticks, even the ones that require work, because I love a matte lip! I would say if you don't like matte lips, or don't want to put in the work required to achieve the look, then don't bother with these. I also like putting my fave lip balm (Green Beaver Aprés Ski, inexpensive and natural) on first (after exfoliating of course) then wipe off leaving a very very thin layer on under the lipstick, this helps with comfort. Now on to the pics, hopefully I do this right!

  !

Agatha



Noble



L'ecole des femmes



Wonderchilde



Gothica (my sister came in the room and started talking to me as I was taking this one, hence the funny face..I am mid-sentence)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

devonnaire said:


> This is my first time posting here, I've been lurking and enjoying everyone's thoughts and pictures on this thread so I thought I would share some of my own. So far I've got 5 of these...Agatha, Noble, L'ecole des femmes, Wonderchilde and Gothica. And I should be getting Lovecraft today in the mail.  My thoughts on the formula: Agatha and Noble are a bitch to work with, I imagine they are somewhat like Coven in terms of usability. That said, I do love a matte pale mod look and these definitely give you that, so I am keeping them. I love the colours (almost the lack of colour really) but it takes some work to not look like "concealer lips" or crackhead lips like some other posters have mentioned  I apply them very thinly, rub it over my lips with finger and slowly build it up that way. Too much looks really gross, you can't just apply these like regular lipsticks. But you can get it looking nice with some work. I've also applied Fyrinnae's Lip Lustre in It's a Mod World over top, which makes them more comfortable to wear and doesn't change the look much, despite it being a lot pinker, its pretty sheer and not really shiny.  L'ecole des femmes is a little easier to work with, but again because of the matte texture it takes a little bit of work. Not nearly as much as Agatha and Noble, but still a bit of messing around with to get everything even and looking good, I absolutely love this colour and have worn it the most so far. Its such a beautiful shade, I do wish it looked more salmon on me like it does on other people, on me it seems to lean more pink.  Wonderchilde and Gothica feel very similar to me on, and I love them both, I'm not usually even into sparkly lips, but I think the lack of gloss and shine is what makes me love them. I like shiny lips sometimes, but not with sparkles too. These are just stunning in person and feel nice on too, almost enough to make you forget you're wearing them, not heavy at all.   All in all, I am happy with these lipsticks, even the ones that require work, because I love a matte lip! I would say if you don't like matte lips, or don't want to put in the work required to achieve the look, then don't bother with these. I also like putting my fave lip balm (Green Beaver Aprés Ski, inexpensive and natural) on first (after exfoliating of course) then wipe off leaving a very very thin layer on under the lipstick, this helps with comfort. Now on to the pics, hopefully I do this right!  !
> 
> Agatha  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> ...


You look so lovely in all of them. I'm so glad you are finally posting


----------



## devonnaire (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so glad you are finally posting


 
  Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

devonnaire said:


> Thank you Dolly!


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

devonnaire said:


> This is my first time posting here, I've been lurking and enjoying everyone's thoughts and pictures on this thread so I thought I would share some of my own. So far I've got 5 of these...Agatha, Noble, L'ecole des femmes, Wonderchilde and Gothica. And I should be getting Lovecraft today in the mail.
> 
> My thoughts on the formula: Agatha and Noble are a bitch to work with, I imagine they are somewhat like Coven in terms of usability. That said, I do love a matte pale mod look and these definitely give you that, so I am keeping them. I love the colours (almost the lack of colour really) but it takes some work to not look like "concealer lips" or crackhead lips like some other posters have mentioned
> I apply them very thinly, rub it over my lips with finger and slowly build it up that way. Too much looks really gross, you can't just apply these like regular lipsticks. But you can get it looking nice with some work. I've also applied Fyrinnae's Lip Lustre in It's a Mod World over top, which makes them more comfortable to wear and doesn't change the look much, despite it being a lot pinker, its pretty sheer and not really shiny.
> ...


 







  The lipsticks look all fantastic on you


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> I sloppily threw coven on in the car this morning so sorry about the unintentional ombré lip but I'm really loving coven it's SO different from any lavender I own and it stayed on for a longgggggg time :heart2:


  Your eyebrows are always on point.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Just found this photo from earlier in the thread. So Motorhead is a shade or 2 lighter than Homegirl? How do they feel on the lips? Is one better than the other?
> Motorhead is exactly that a shade lighter and sheerer than Homegirl. They are very matte and some people have said they find them a bit drying and hard to apply. I found them ok. However I would make sure that your lips are prepped for a matte lipstick or it will show all of your imperfections.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vandekamp*
> ...


  As far as LUV goes the liquid is miles above the lipstick. I've found the color to be brighter and more intense in the liquid form. I had both the liquid and the lipstick and I took the lipstick back.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Motorhead is exactly that a shade lighter and sheerer than Homegirl. They are very matte and some people have said they find them a bit drying and hard to apply. I found them ok. However I would make sure that your lips are prepped for a matte lipstick or it will show all of your imperfections.
> 
> As far as LUV goes the liquid is miles above the lipstick. I've found the color to be brighter and more intense in the liquid form. I had both the liquid and the lipstick and I took the lipstick back.


  Thank you for your advice. I have just purchased mac prep and prime for lips, and I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I look after my lips, and rarely have any dry skin, so I am hoping with the p&p, it will be a good enough base for these lipsticks. Now I've just got to finish deciding which ones I'm going to buy, and wait for poe to come back in stock. It's taking foreverrrrr!


----------



## Elle Braga (Aug 19, 2014)

Hope these get to Brasil soon. Would love to get my hands on homegirl and luv


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

I went to Sephora today and did hand swatches of Bauhau5 and Coven. I really don't care for the formula and can officially pass on these.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went to Sephora today and did hand swatches of Bauhau5 and Coven. I really don't care for the formula and can officially pass on these.


 True, the formula seems to work great for  some of the shades and not so well for others. Poe is excellent but when I swatched coven I was so disappointed. It's a beautiful color but they really need to fix the formula. Same thing with Agatha. Had it not been a gift, I would have returned it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went to Sephora today and did hand swatches of Bauhau5 and Coven. I really don't care for the formula and can officially pass on these.


  Really? Bauhaus5 is one of my favs. It reminds me of Heaux.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 19, 2014)

devonnaire said:


> This is my first time posting here, I've been lurking and enjoying everyone's thoughts and pictures on this thread so I thought I would share some of my own. So far I've got 5 of these...Agatha, Noble, L'ecole des femmes, Wonderchilde and Gothica. And I should be getting Lovecraft today in the mail.  My thoughts on the formula: Agatha and Noble are a bitch to work with, I imagine they are somewhat like Coven in terms of usability. That said, I do love a matte pale mod look and these definitely give you that, so I am keeping them. I love the colours (almost the lack of colour really) but it takes some work to not look like "concealer lips" or crackhead lips like some other posters have mentioned  I apply them very thinly, rub it over my lips with finger and slowly build it up that way. Too much looks really gross, you can't just apply these like regular lipsticks. But you can get it looking nice with some work. I've also applied Fyrinnae's Lip Lustre in It's a Mod World over top, which makes them more comfortable to wear and doesn't change the look much, despite it being a lot pinker, its pretty sheer and not really shiny.  L'ecole des femmes is a little easier to work with, but again because of the matte texture it takes a little bit of work. Not nearly as much as Agatha and Noble, but still a bit of messing around with to get everything even and looking good, I absolutely love this colour and have worn it the most so far. Its such a beautiful shade, I do wish it looked more salmon on me like it does on other people, on me it seems to lean more pink.  Wonderchilde and Gothica feel very similar to me on, and I love them both, I'm not usually even into sparkly lips, but I think the lack of gloss and shine is what makes me love them. I like shiny lips sometimes, but not with sparkles too. These are just stunning in person and feel nice on too, almost enough to make you forget you're wearing them, not heavy at all.   All in all, I am happy with these lipsticks, even the ones that require work, because I love a matte lip! I would say if you don't like matte lips, or don't want to put in the work required to achieve the look, then don't bother with these. I also like putting my fave lip balm (Green Beaver Aprés Ski, inexpensive and natural) on first (after exfoliating of course) then wipe off leaving a very very thin layer on under the lipstick, this helps with comfort. Now on to the pics, hopefully I do this right!  !
> 
> Agatha  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> ...


  Lovely swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Motorhead is exactly that a shade lighter and sheerer than Homegirl. They are very matte and some people have said they find them a bit drying and hard to apply. I found them ok. However I would make sure that your lips are prepped for a matte lipstick or it will show all of your imperfections.  As far as LUV goes the liquid is miles above the lipstick. I've found the color to be brighter and more intense in the liquid form. I had both the liquid and the lipstick and I took the lipstick back.


  I feel the same way about the LUV liquid lipstick. It is a million times better than the lipstick. I, too, may return the LUV lipstick.


----------



## jenise (Aug 20, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Your eyebrows are always on point.


 Haha thanks girl!!


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'ecole des femmes yesterday. I love how it's very matte.


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

I want to get Poe so badly! But I'm trying to be on a low buy (except for LE goodies), so I've passed it up a few times in store


----------



## ReganW (Aug 21, 2014)

Still waiting for Poe to come back in stock. I'm too impatient for this!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Still waiting for Poe to come back in stock. I'm too impatient for this!


 I know right? The store near me (Iowa City) has been sold out for centuries


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

kennybear said:


> I want to get Poe so badly! But I'm trying to be on a low buy (except for LE goodies), so I've passed it up a few times in store


 Honey, get Poe while you can. It's worth it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Honey, get Poe while you can. It's worth it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 21, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Still waiting for Poe to come back in stock. I'm too impatient for this!


  I love my Poe to death!!! I have nothing like it in my stash


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 21, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone prefer the liquid lipsticks over the Studded Kiss lipsticks?


  It depends LUV and Vampira are to die for in the liquid form


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It depends LUV and Vampira are to die for in the liquid form


 :agree:


----------



## catn2kittens (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in Australia and can't wait to get KVD here - sephora is coming in December!!!! Poe is calling my name, loudly!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It depends LUV and Vampira are to die for in the liquid form


Yep and Vampira is always always always sold out at my local Sephora.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> :agree:


  I agree. LUV in the liquid form is beautiful. I bought Vampira in the liquid form. I'm not too crazy about it. I may return it. It looks like FOD and Sin.


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omg Poe. Gorgeous.   Is it just me or does Agatha look like Strip Poker?  Coven is what I wanted Dodgy Girl to be. Yes plz.


Love all!!!


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

For me Motorhead an Vampira looks very similar...


----------



## ReganW (Aug 22, 2014)

Vampira liquid is back in stock, but I really need either Poe or Motörhead to come back in stock too so I can justify spending £30 shipping and duty tax to the UK. I wish we had Sephora over here. It would save me a small fortune


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yep and Vampira is always always always sold out at my local Sephora.


  I know at mine too


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 22, 2014)

milla_m said:


> For me Motorhead an Vampira looks very similar...


  They do. That's why I am returning my Motorhead.


----------



## amillion (Aug 25, 2014)

I have only bought Baghaus5. Slightly drying but I love the staying power and the color. I am waiting for vib Sephora sale to buy some more.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 25, 2014)

Why won't Sephora restock Poe? It is missing everywhere.


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 26, 2014)

i cant make up my mind which one to buy first n try aaaaa so many options


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 26, 2014)

A brand new JCP with a full size Sephora inside just opened by me 2 days ago and THEY ARE SOLD OUT OF POE ALREADY!!!!! Wtf yo?


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 26, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> A brand new JCP with a full size Sephora inside just opened by me 2 days ago and THEY ARE SOLD OUT OF POE ALREADY!!!!! Wtf yo?


  I'm going to the mall today and wanted to try and get this at the JCP Sephora or the regular Sephora location and I'm so scared of this!!! The stock/demand for Poe is crazy


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 26, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> A brand new JCP with a full size Sephora inside just opened by me 2 days ago and THEY ARE SOLD OUT OF POE ALREADY!!!!! Wtf yo?


  tryin to get my hands on POE is like chasin a phkn leprechaun at the end of a rainbow!!


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 26, 2014)

A little skeptical about trying this line, especially since I wasn't impressed with the liquid lipsticks I ordered the other week (L.U.V. and BauHau5). I wanted to love them but they were way too drying and didn't last more than a couple hours.   "Poe" is so tempting though...!


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Why won't Sephora restock Poe? It is missing everywhere.





MooseMoose said:


> I'm going to the mall today and wanted to try and get this at the JCP Sephora or the regular Sephora location and I'm so scared of this!!! The stock/demand for Poe is crazy





KiKi Kontour said:


> tryin to get my hands on POE is like chasin a phkn leprechaun at the end of a rainbow!!


  The SA at the SiJCP said try back in a month for new stock...grrrrr


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 26, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> The SA at the SiJCP said try back in a month for new stock...grrrrr


  Holy...


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 26, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> The SA at the SiJCP said try back in a month for new stock...grrrrr








 ugh...well guess I caaaaan be patient cuz even if I got it today I prolly wouldn't throw it on for another month or soooo **rolls eyes** I got my finger on the trigger doh ready to strike at will SOON as I see it say ADD TO CART!!! Poe is really the only one out of the whole collection I want. the rest I already have from mini sets or any im interested in will be in the mini sets comin soon this holiday!


----------



## kdg96 (Aug 26, 2014)

can't wait to get my hands on coven! i love it! <3


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 26, 2014)

I swatched Poe in store today and wasn't impressed with the color at all


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I swatches Poe in store today and wasn't impressed with the color at all


  Me either.


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me either.


  It didn't have that depth I've been seeing in other reviews/swatches.


----------



## nikkideevah (Aug 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone prefer the liquid lipsticks over the Studded Kiss lipsticks?


  Yes the liquid lipsticks are more pigmented and dont budge.. 

  I got lipsticks in colors I didnt have the liquid ones in..


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Yes the liquid lipsticks are more pigmented and dont budge..   I got lipsticks in colors I didnt have the liquid ones in..


  I totally agree. I prefer the liquid lipsticks too.


----------



## katrice (Aug 27, 2014)

I love Poe so much but I am a huge blue lipstick fan so I am biased.


----------



## Kaipie20 (Aug 30, 2014)

I swatched Lolita and Cathedral and they looked so similar on  me I was confused to which 1 to go with but think I'm gonna get Lolita and the coral 1


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 31, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> I swatched Lolita and Cathedral and they looked so similar on  me I was confused to which 1 to go with but think I'm gonna get Lolita and the coral 1


  I bought both because they are a good nude lipstick. I also bought the Lolita liquid matte lipstick. I did not see a Cathedral Liquid lipstick. I have to say overall that I have not been very impressed with the Studded Kiss lipsticks. The colors are gorgeous but the application and pigmentation is off a bit for my liking.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 31, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> I swatched Lolita and Cathedral and they looked so similar on me I was confused to which 1 to go with but think I'm gonna get Lolita and the coral 1


  i remember cathedral from the first mini lip set and i agree its dmn near just like lolita. i got lolita gloss too (before the package revamp) but u cant go wrong with either one....even tho surprisingly i gravitate towards cathedral lol.

  the ONLY color i want full size is poe! erything else i can wait for the mini holiday set cuz i honestly know i'd never finish a full size one. depending on the shades they dry n tug on my lips too much!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 31, 2014)

I was able to snag cathedral in the original formula before they replaced it with the studded kiss one, and I like it much better. It much creamier and easier to apply IMO.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I was able to snag cathedral in the original formula before they replaced it with the studded kiss one, and I like it much better. It much creamier and easier to apply IMO.


  Hi Melrose,  Does Cathedral coming in the liquid matte lipstick?


----------



## Melrose (Aug 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Melrose,  Does Cathedral coming in the liquid matte lipstick?


 I don't believe it does. Would have been nice if it did.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 31, 2014)

After searching and not picking up the ANR blushes, I wandered into Sephora. They had two Covens and I picked up one of them. I tried to take a pic but it keeps pulling pink on the camera even though it's very much lavender.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 31, 2014)

It seems Kat is following suit with the low stock of popular items. I asked about Poe at a few Sephoras and they all said they had only got about 4 at the initial release. Hmm.


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have Bauhau5 and Lullaby and actually really like both of them. Bauhau5 is very similar to Rebel from Mac, it's just more matte and a little lighter.


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

katrice said:


> I love Poe so much but I am a huge blue lipstick fan so I am biased.


I missed Poe the first time because I was buying more practical colors and I am so sad I didn't pick it up. When it restocks, I will be all over it lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

Magentafan25 said:


> I have Bauhau5 and Lullaby and actually really like both of them. Bauhau5 is very similar to Rebel from Mac, it's just more matte and a little lighter.


  Bauhaus5 is one of my favs especially in the liquid form.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 1, 2014)

every time i go to sephora i swatch poe and i'm in love... but i've already got a navy blue lipstick that i don't wear enough... someone tell me i don't need it? lol 

  but meanwhile, last year i turned my mom to love kvd's pencil eyeliners and while we were at the mall picking another one up for her, she bought cathedral too. she doesn't venture into high end~ makeup because it's "so expensive" plus she doesn't wear it that often (we also went to macys and she bought two mac eyeshadows gasp!), so i'm really proud :']


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been watching the swatches on temptalia.com and they haven't been that exciting to say the least. The color is beautiful in the tube but the application was less than stellar. I went into a sephora and tested a few, still felt the same way so I decided to pass on them. Don't get me wrong all the colors aren't bad, but the ones I tested and viewed online left a lot to be desired.. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 1, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> I've been watching the swatches on temptalia.com and they haven't been that exciting to say the least. The color is beautiful in the tube but the application was less than stellar. I went into a sephora and tested a few, still felt the same way so I decided to pass on them. Don't get me wrong all the colors aren't bad, but the ones I tested and viewed online left a lot to be desired.. Anyone else feel this way?


  I do! I don't really wear deep shades I'm more of a nude or bright pink kinda girl and I absolutely hate agatha with a passion I can't make it work the color is nice but the formula is so dry and patchy even when I put a gloss on top it settles into lines like crazy .. I got agatha as a bday present and I wanted coven so bad but I will not be purchasing .. I know nudes are usually hard for a lot of companies to pull off but agatha is really on it own level of bad


----------



## Melrose (Sep 2, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I do! I don't really wear deep shades I'm more of a nude or bright pink kinda girl and I absolutely hate agatha with a passion I can't make it work the color is nice but the formula is so dry and patchy even when I put a gloss on top it settles into lines like crazy .. I got agatha as a bday present and I wanted coven so bad but I will not be purchasing .. I know nudes are usually hard for a lot of companies to pull off but agatha is really on it own level of bad


 Yup, agatha truly bad. It breaks my heart that my hubby gifted it to me as a surprise and was so proud of himself. I can't bring myself to wear it or tell him the awful truth about it. Sigh...


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 2, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yup, agatha truly bad. It breaks my heart that my hubby gifted it to me as a surprise and was so proud of himself. I can't bring myself to wear it or tell him the awful truth about it. Sigh...


  I am in the same exact boat he got it for me as a bday gift went to a couple sephoras just to find it


----------



## federmonster (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovecraft makes for a nice Kylie Jenner lip color!


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 4, 2014)

federmonster said:


> Lovecraft makes for a nice Kylie Jenner lip color!


  I had to google who that was and it almost made me not want the lipstick   But after that I looked up some swatches and it's so pretty. Definitely adding to my loves list.


----------



## spoiledgirl2085 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am so in love the that bright coral pink L'ecole De Femmes!


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

amazing!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 4, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> I had to google who that was and it almost made me not want the lipstick   But after that I looked up some swatches and it's so pretty. Definitely adding to my loves list.


  Lmaoooooo! The shade. I am here for it.


----------



## Caelarumcake (Sep 6, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced unbearable stickiness with the liquid lipsticks? I love the colors but I just can't get around the texture!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 7, 2014)

My lipstick holder is too small to hold my KVD lipsticks.   I found this in the dollar section in Target


----------



## inaya (Sep 7, 2014)

This lipstick is amazing


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 8, 2014)

I have 3 of these now. I am obsessed with metallic lips, so I absolutely adore poe, thin lizzy, and wonderchilde. Now I just need to find gothica it is always sold out when I go. Adora was pretty too but occ manhunter is similar and prettier IMO.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 8, 2014)

WHERE FOR ART THOU POE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SHYT IS SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE AND ITS THE ONLY SHADE I WANT IN THE WHOLE COLLECTION...UGGGGH JUST WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY **UGLY KIM K CRY**


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 8, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> WHERE FOR ART THOU POE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hope you find it soon Kiki. I think its ridiculous they haven't stocked it yet. I got one at sephora on the first day and they only got 2 in, and have been sold out since. Lame!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 8, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> hope you find it soon Kiki. I think its ridiculous they haven't stocked it yet. I got one at sephora on the first day and they only got 2 in, and have been sold out since. Lame!


  right sold out everywhere...literally!!! im like dmnnn no restocks??? ugh im hopin it'll be back around holiday time tho!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally found wonderchilde today. I haven't even tried it on yet. Hope it's not a disappointment like agatha was.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I finally found wonderchilde today. I haven't even tried it on yet. Hope it's not a disappointment like agatha was.


  I am looking forward to lip swatches Ms. Melrose. I have it. I tend to wear LUV more but I do like Wonderchilde. It is a bit dry and does not apply as smoothly as LUV, Lolita, Cathedral, and Bauhaus5. I'd be interested in your observations.


----------



## MagentaMadness (Sep 8, 2014)

My sephora gave me a sample of poe and it didnt stick to the middle of my bottom lip. Such a disappointment


----------



## sagehen (Sep 9, 2014)

Poe is mine, finally. Let's hope my tube performs well. I think I want L'Ecoles De Femmes and Wonderchilde all of a sudden. I knew buying one would make me want more.


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 9, 2014)

Now I am on a hunt for gothica. I waited too long and now it's sold out at my store and online  .


----------



## Tammy Hope (Sep 9, 2014)

Really wanting _Wolvesmouth, Vampira _and _Poe. _


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Poe is mine, finally. Let's hope my tube performs well. I think I want L'Ecoles De Femmes and Wonderchilde all of a sudden. I knew buying one would make me want more.


  Where do you live? That color is sold out everywhere.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Where do you live? That color is sold out everywhere.


  I found it in a little suburban mall in SoCal (SiJCP). I could not believe it. They had 3 or 4.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 11, 2014)

So jealous.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> So jealous.


  That's funny 'cause I thought I was the only one left without Poe. I have been chasing it for months without success.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 11, 2014)

Girl, no. I even put my cousin in Houston on the job, and she came up empty.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Girl, no. I even put my cousin in Houston on the job, and she came up empty.


  OK this made me laugh, because my mother was visiting Houston last week and I told her not to come back unless she had hit every Sephora there. She also came home empty-handed.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 11, 2014)

The struggle is real.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 11, 2014)

Restock on Sephora! Go, go!! Managed to finally get Poe and Ecole des Femmes.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 11, 2014)

Poe is back in stock online-just got an email from Sephora


----------



## ReganW (Sep 11, 2014)

THEY'RE ALL BACK IN STOCK!!!!

  I've just ordered Poe, Motorhead, Homegirl, Wonderchilde, Adora, Lullabye, Wolvesmouth and LUV in the Everlasting Liquid form.

  SO EXCITE!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Restock on Sephora! Go, go!! Managed to finally get Poe and Ecole des Femmes.


Two of my faves!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm so disappointed in wonderchilde  the color just mysteriously disappeared after 2 hours. I wasn't even eating or drinking. I just took a look in the mirror to check my makeup and was like "wth, where did it go?"


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 11, 2014)

Yay for us! I ordered Poe, Les Ecole des Femme, and Gothica. These three colors stayed out of stock.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm so disappointed in wonderchilde  the color just mysteriously disappeared after 2 hours. I wasn't even eating or drinking. I just took a look in the mirror to check my makeup and was like "wth, where did it go?"


   I am not surprised. Sorry it did not work out for you.  I feel the same way.  I was going to return it and then I decided to keep it. Sometimes I mix it with LUV.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Yay for us! I ordered Poe, Les Ecole des Femme, and Gothica. These three colors stayed out of stock.


  :cheer:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2014)

ReganW said:


> THEY'RE ALL BACK IN STOCK!!!!  I've just ordered Poe, Motorhead, Homegirl, Wonderchilde, Adora, Lullabye, Wolvesmouth and LUV in the Everlasting Liquid form.  SO EXCITE!!


  :cheer:  :cheer:


----------



## Melrose (Sep 11, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am not surprised. Sorry it did not work out for you.  I feel the same way.  I was going to return it and then I decided to keep it. Sometimes I mix it with LUV.


 I was thinking of returning it but I've never returned a lipstick so I feel kind of awkward about it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I was thinking of returning it but I've never returned a lipstick so I feel kind of awkward about it.


  I would keep me. You can mix it with Heroine, LUV or RRB.


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 18, 2014)

They had Poe in stock at my local JC Penney Sephora.
  I tried it on and its an awesome color, but omigawd, after I took it off my lips felt like they were peeling off.
  Anybody else have this issue? I have other colors and they definitely didn't have the same effect.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 18, 2014)

maybe its from the glitter in it. im gonna order it tomorrow


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 24, 2014)

A girl on the MUA Reddit said she found the Studded Kiss mini lipstick set for $39 at a Sephora inside JCP. So hopefully it will pop up online soon


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 24, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Holiday set! I don't see l'ecoles des femmes which was what I hoped would be in it... Can't make out the names on my phone!


I want


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> A girl on the MUA Reddit said she found the Studded Kiss mini lipstick set for $39 at a Sephora inside JCP. So hopefully it will pop up online soon


yay thank you


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> yay thank you


   No problem, Miss Dolly. I'm excited for it, I think I'll snag that and purchase Poe and Coven full-sized and be DONE lmao. Then gotta start saving for the NARS lippies :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> No problem, Miss Dolly. I'm excited for it, I think I'll snag that and purchase Poe and Coven full-sized and be DONE lmao. Then gotta start saving for the NARS lippies :sigh:


Good picks!  Yea those Nars lippies are crazy good. Save up :sigh:


----------



## ReganW (Sep 30, 2014)

Sephora now have the KVD mini lipstick sets available online. I just ordered 3 sets.... 1 for me, one for my best friend for a christmas gift, and one for back up. Such great value for money!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Sephora now have the KVD mini lipstick sets available online. I just ordered 3 sets.... 1 for me, one for my best friend for a christmas gift, and one for back up. Such great value for money!


  I'm thinking I need a set for me too


----------



## beautycool (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm thinking I need a set for me too


    Hi I saw them the other day but I really don't know if I would wear all the colours though    Is it really good for money even if u wear only half the colours I'm in two minds but I still want it I'm 80% sure of getting it lol it's the other 20% especially when there's other things I want like 100%   So I'm still in two minds if that makes sence


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2014)

I was first introduced to KVD earlier this year and I LOVE it. I've been a fan every since. The colors are rich and extremely pigmented. I've been more impressed with my KVD lipsticks than my Mac purchases. I have not been happy with most of the Mac lipsticks I've gotten this year. The only KVD lipstick that I did not like was Vampira. It was too dark on me. So far I purchased the following Kat Von D lipstick:  1. LUV 2. Bachelorette  3. Hellbent 4. Hexagram 5. Prayer 6. Lolita 7. Cathedral 8. Wolvesmouth  9. Wonderchilde 10. Bauhaus5  BTW- The Everlasting Liquid Lipsticks are amazing too.


----------



## spoiledgirl2085 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm hesitant to buy the Mini lipstick set. There are a couple shades I wouldn't normally wear but I do want to try them.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

spoiledgirl2085 said:


> I'm hesitant to buy the Mini lipstick set. There are a couple shades I wouldn't normally wear but I do want to try them.


  Hi I said the same sort of thing and that it prob be waste of money for me  But today I took the plunge and ordered them  I was in two minds and thought what the hell  I buy lol you will get yours before mine so would love to see swatches Hun


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 16, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi I said the same sort of thing and that it prob be waste of money for me  But today I took the plunge and ordered them  I was in two minds and thought what the hell  I buy lol you will get yours before mine so would love to see swatches Hun


just be careful with them, alot of the ladies here said lipstick breaks at the base during application. Cant wait to see swatches!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

So if anyone was wondering the KVD mini lippie set actually apply wonderful, very smooth and opaque.
  Even the colors that the larger ones suck..
  .for example Motorhead reg size-patchy, dry
  Motorhead mini size- smooth, creamy


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So if anyone was wondering the KVD mini lippie set actually apply wonderful, very smooth and opaque. Even the colors that the larger ones suck.. .for example Motorhead reg size-patchy, dry Motorhead mini size- smooth, creamy


  How about agatha? The big size is a no go for me


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> just be careful with them, alot of the ladies here said lipstick breaks at the base during application. Cant wait to see swatches!!


  Hi thanks for heads up I didn't know  Otherwise I wouldn't of bought them    Did this happen to everyone in the set or a couple ?   Thanks for heads up Not sure to see if my frirnd can send them back now  I really wanted to try before I bought the bigger size tbh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

Solo




  Plan 9




  Piaf

  9 new shades coming soon


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Solo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh my god Plan 9 and Piaf. Especially Piaf. I'm dying over here. omg.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh my god Plan 9 and Piaf. Especially Piaf. I'm dying over here. omg.


  Right CQ those 2 are gorgeous.


----------



## jenise (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Solo
> 
> Plan 9
> 
> Piaf  9 new shades coming soon





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh my god Plan 9 and Piaf. Especially Piaf. I'm dying over here. omg.


  Omg piaf


----------



## emberdarling (Feb 21, 2015)

Plan 9....I need to fan myself off after seeing those


----------



## armeonicx (Feb 21, 2015)

Solo and Piaf are def must buys for me.
  Plan 9 is a dead ringer for Inglot's 289 which I already have. So I won't have to hustle for that one. Can't wait till these are released.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2015)

Piaf reminds me of Tom Ford Stravos


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Solo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want Plan 9...i think. I like the look of Piaf too but I THINK Kat says it has a shimmer so I dont know...


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 24, 2015)

Plan 9 looks like illamasqua apocalips which I've wanted forever so I need to get that one for sure, not a fan of the other 2 really.


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 26, 2015)

does any one have bauhau5 and bachelorette in both liquid and lipstick version so they can compare em for me?

  i want these 2 colors but i cant make up my mind which formula to buy
  and i cant test them


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 26, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> does any one have bauhau5 and bachelorette in both liquid and lipstick version so they can compare em for me?  i want these 2 colors but i cant make up my mind which formula to buy and i cant test them


   I'll have to do it later this evening. I have both and they are different. I would recommend getting both. Bauhaus 5 is definitely backup worthy.


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'll have to do it later this evening. I have both and they are different. I would recommend getting both. Bauhaus 5 is definitely backup worthy.


thank you looking forward to see your swatches
  and hopefull i would help me make up my mind


----------

